# ***(((BLACK SUNDAY GOIN' DOWN)))***



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

BLACK SUNDAY IS GOIN DOWN - SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH IN ST. LOUIS

CLASSES

HYDRAULIC

*BABY BOUNCE - SINGLE OR DOUBLE: IF CAR HOPS 15" OR LESS :biggrin: 

*SINGLE PUMP STREET - LOCK UP 30 INCHES OR LESS

*SINGLE PUMP PRO - LOCK UP 30 TO 34 INCHES

*DOUBLE PUMP STREET - LOCK UP 30 INCHES OR LESS

*DOUBLE PUMP PRO - LOCK UP 30 TO 34 INCHES

*RADICAL SINGLE - LOCK UP OVER 34 INCHES

*RADICAL DOUBLE - LOCK UP OVER 34 INCHES


SHOW CARS

*BEST OLD SCHOOL

*BEST NEW SCHOOL

*BEST LOWRIDER


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

count me and truucha lowrider video to be there


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Jul 29 2006, 09:46 AM~5863947
> *BLACK SUNDAY IS GOIN DOWN - SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 17TH IN ST. LOUIS
> 
> CLASSES
> ...




*Baby bounce Who did they make that class for? :0 
j/k I look forward to another good show  
BRING YOUR BIG BODIES :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jul 30 2006, 12:22 AM~5865748
> **Baby bounce Who did they make that class for?  :0
> j/k I look forward to another good show
> BRING YOUR BIG BODIES  :biggrin:
> *


O K MAJESTICS


Will be there.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i will be there :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

any payout this year?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE FO SHO WHATS THE EARLIEST THAT WE CAN PULL IN ?????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it just when i thought i was done with shows looks like i will be there lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it just when i thought i was done with shows looks like i will be there lol


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Aug 2 2006, 05:17 PM~5890718
> *damn it just when i thought i was done with shows looks like i will be there lol
> *


314 Gateway Ridaz will be in Indiana this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Aug 2 2006, 04:01 PM~5890254
> *COLD BLOODED RIDAZ WILL BE THERE FO SHO WHATS THE EARLIEST THAT WE CAN PULL IN ?????
> *


Gates open at 8:00am


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 2 2006, 04:34 PM~5888268
> *i will be there  :0
> *


Cool the caddy looks good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 2 2006, 07:43 PM~5891804
> *314 Gateway Ridaz will be in Indiana this weekend!  :biggrin:
> *


cool i will have to meet up :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 2 2006, 08:04 PM~5892312
> *Cool the caddy looks good.
> *


i hope you got that lincoln ready :0 




i will be there and ready


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 2 2006, 10:29 AM~5888617
> *any payout this year?
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

You got nervous didn't you? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

lol!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 3 2006, 09:42 AM~5895523
> *You got nervous didn't you? :biggrin:
> *


who me nervous! hell nall i will be there payout or not i do the shit for fun winning a payout is a bonus or help on gas :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Aug 3 2006, 10:45 AM~5895546
> *who me nervous!  hell nall  i will be there payout or not i do the shit for fun winning a payout is a bonus or help on gas  :biggrin:
> *


I was talking to Dan. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

we gona have a 2 or 3 cars down there!!! but hey what yall think about having a lil preparty like saturday or friday night?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yeah i do it for the sport too, uh is there a payout ??? :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 2 2006, 09:04 PM~5892312
> *Cool the caddy looks good.
> *



X2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who do i contact for this show pm and let me know thanks


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

IS THAT BLUE MONTE CARLO GONNA BE THERE???????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 6 2006, 05:43 PM~5913449
> *IS THAT BLUE MONTE CARLO GONNA BE THERE???????
> *




:0 :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 6 2006, 02:44 PM~5913451
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: HOW FAR IS SPRINGFIELD FROM DECAUTUR, ILLINOIS??????


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 6 2006, 05:45 PM~5913454
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: HOW FAR IS SPRINGFIELD FROM DECAUTUR, ILLINOIS??????
> *




:ugh: WTF???????????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

SORRY I meant to say ST.LOUIS from Decatur, Illinois


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 7 2006, 12:21 AM~5913821
> *SORRY I meant to say ST.LOUIS from Decatur, Illinois
> *


Don't tell me another ones been sold. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

where is this going to be in stl, the int gateway?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnondubz_@Aug 7 2006, 08:06 AM~5916593
> *where is this going to be in stl, the int gateway?
> *


Yes. At Gateway International Raceway


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. CHECKING IN HOPEFULLY WE CAN MAKE IT NEXT TIME.
HATE TO MISS IT THOUGH, BUT WE GOT OUR PICNIC THAT SUNDAY IN ATL.

MAYBE NEXT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 6 2006, 07:20 PM~5914698
> *Don't tell me another ones been sold. :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: wtf is that supposed to meen ese????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 8 2006, 08:03 PM~5925577
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  wtf is that supposed to meen ese????????
> *


My bad i thought you meant the blue monte had been sold to someone in ill.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Aug 8 2006, 08:40 PM~5929791
> *bout 2 hours
> gateway isnt in st louis    its in granite city illinois on route 203
> *


 :0 :0 so then how far is that from decatur. Any clubs around that area??????


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

TTT for my Big I homies  
Cant wait for this show it should be a good one  STL needs to rep at this one if your car swangs bring it out


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

from springfield to stl is about 90 mins...Decatur is about 15 mins from springfield.. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 12 2006, 10:26 AM~5953517
> *from springfield to stl is about 90 mins...Decatur is about 15 mins from springfield.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 is there any clubs near decatur?????????


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

BLACK SUNDAY IS ON & CRACKIN!!!!!!! I PUT MY EAR TO THE STREETS & HEAR SOME RIDAZ TRAVELING TO THE STL, I HEAR 9 MEMBERZ FROM LOS ANGELES HOPPIFORNIA & SOME HOMIE'S FROM WATT'S TOO PUT YOUR BELLY IN KNOTS.. WHAT CULBS? YOU WHOULD LOVE TO KNOW UH? A SUPER HOPPER FROM (KY) MAY BE THERE TO SERVE UP A DISH THATS BEST SERVED (COLD)....OH SHIT CAN'T FORGET THEM OKLAHOMA ****** WITH THAT (BLOCK STYLE .CC) WITH THAT BLACK REGAL,THEIR CARS ARE THE BEST THAT OKLAHOMA HAS TO OFFER....SOME SAY THE BIG (I) BUT THEY NEVER MADE THE TRIP WITH THEIR CARS, OTHER THAN THE ONE GUY FROM THA (I).....BIG (I) THIS IS YA'LL YEAR HOMIES...COME WITH IT....OH SAVED THA BEST FOR LAST BECASUE THEY ALWAYZ COME & SERVE ******...CHI-TOWN BIG (I),,,, :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

ttt


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

so is anybody gonna answer my FUCKEN QUESTION


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

*BABY BOUNCE - SINGLE OR DOUBLE: IF CAR HOPS 15" OR LESS 

i hope ya'll was jokin'...please be jokin' :dunno: they got a name for this in the west and it aint called baby bounce


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Aug 14 2006, 03:44 PM~5967360
> *there isnt shit in decatur  :cheesy:
> *


    so what's the closest club around there?????????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 12 2006, 01:26 PM~5953517
> *from springfield to stl is about 90 mins...Decatur is about 15 mins from springfield.. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz+Feb 18 2006, 10:48 PM~4877530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So is "king ron" going to be busting out at Black Sunday or before? :dunno:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 15 2006, 03:12 PM~5973800
> *So is "king ron" going to be busting out at Black Sunday or before?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 15 2006, 08:12 PM~5973800
> *So is "king ron" going to be busting out at Black Sunday or before?  :dunno:
> *


i heard from ron the other day and he said not this year ...
he could be pullin out leg but i doubt it ... 

as far as the king goes young hogg gave him that title


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 15 2006, 04:24 PM~5974362
> *i heard from ron the other day and he said not this year ...
> he could be pullin out leg but i doubt it ...
> 
> ...


 :0 At least someones been studying some videos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Aug 16 2006, 03:12 AM~5976705
> *:0 At least someones been studying some videos  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 studying video's

i got more video footage with my own camera ... i just wanted to see my self

maybe i should try to make a video from larimore park ....bwahahaha!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

*A LOT* of shit talking going down about this show. Seems like its the main show for the summer to hit. :0


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2006, 01:06 PM~5981146
> *A LOT of shit talking going down about this show.    Seems like its the main show for the summer to hit.    :0
> *


BLACKSUNDAY


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damnit fuckers, why nobody trying to answer my ??'s. Im fixing to move out there soon and want to know what clubs are around there PUTOS


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 16 2006, 05:08 PM~5981780
> *damnit fuckers, why nobody trying to answer my ??'s. Im fixing to move out there soon and want to know what clubs are around there PUTOS
> *


there used to be a club in springfeild but i dont know if ther still around :dunno: I LIVE IN BLOOMINGTON WICH IS 1 HOUR AWAY AND THER IS A CLUB HERE KNOW "LOWERED FANTASIES" SO I THINK IM THE CLOSEST ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 16 2006, 09:06 PM~5981146
> *A LOT of shit talking going down about this show.    Seems like its the main show for the summer to hit.    :0
> *


Dam you mean your actually gonna make a show this summer,your car most be done,thats a real rider for ya only go if you got something. :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

im gonna get to see allllllllll my friends from coast to coast again.. man, the good ol' days.. :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 16 2006, 06:08 PM~5981780
> *damnit fuckers, why nobody trying to answer my ??'s. Im fixing to move out there soon and want to know what clubs are around there PUTOS
> *


Stay where you are PUTO!! :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 17 2006, 01:02 AM~5984387
> *Dam you mean your actually gonna make a show this summer,your car most be done,thats a real rider for ya only go if you got something. :uh:
> *



Boy "you are trying hard to get shit going". You really have nothing better to do? I didn't say I was going anywhere but I do ride my shit everyday in the streets, like a "rider"....but thanks for posting to me again. :biggrin: 

Oh yeah...don't forget..this is the first year you have really had a "competition" hopper out at a few shows. And why didn't you bring your Mark VI out when mine was out for all those years? hhhmmmmm. I think you might have gotten broken off too many times if you had. You have a lot of catching up to do newbie. :cheesy: 


{_here we go again_} :roflmao:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Whats up wirth Royalty?


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

What do ya mean? :biggrin:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 17 2006, 04:37 PM~5985947
> *What do ya mean? :biggrin:
> *


You redoing it? That lincoln was bad :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

We might have a surprise or two ready on Black Sunday. In the meantime I'll holla at yall on August 20th!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 9 2006, 02:08 PM~5934049
> *:0  :0  so then how far is that from decatur. Any clubs around that area??????
> *


Plenty clubs


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 17 2006, 11:58 AM~5986443
> *We might have a surprise or two ready on Black Sunday. In the meantime I'll holla at yall on August 20th!!
> *



:0 Suprises are cool. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Aug 17 2006, 09:16 AM~5986551
> *Plenty clubs
> *


 :uh: :uh: name a few big homie


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 16 2006, 10:26 PM~5984511
> *Stay where you are PUTO!! :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: why you wanna go there for bro. Im cool with the BIG I


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2006, 03:23 PM~5985883
> *Boy "you are trying hard to get shit going".  You really have nothing better to do?   I didn't say I was going anywhere but I do ride my shit everyday in the streets, like a "rider"....but thanks for posting to me again.   :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah...don't forget..this is the first year you have really had a "competition" hopper out at a few shows.  And why didn't you bring your Mark VI out when mine was out for all those years?   hhhmmmmm.   I think you might have gotten broken off too many times if you had.  You have a lot of catching up to do newbie.   :cheesy:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: Just saying it's funny you think of yourself as something but you don't go no where.And it was down just like you have been since you sold it what 4 years ago?Nah no need to start nothing we allready won,and i'm not just talking about cars.

All of this bull and you didn't answer the question,i see jamie at shows even though he doesn't have a car where are you at?Real talk for a fake rider.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 17 2006, 01:19 PM~5986927
> *:uh:  :uh:  name a few big homie
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Black Sunday video from two years ago. The Big "I" wanted it posted up to show what goes down. 

click on the pic for the video:

Down IV Life ---with the highest hopping car of the day.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2006, 10:50 AM~5993158
> *Black Sunday video from two years ago.  The Big "I" wanted it posted up to show what goes down.
> 
> click on the pic for the video:
> ...


I am going to serve your ass at Black Sunday you better be ready fool. :uh: :uh: 
































Serve you this............




















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2006, 06:50 AM~5993158
> *Black Sunday video from two years ago.  The Big "I" wanted it posted up to show what goes down.
> 
> click on the pic for the video:
> ...


 :angry: :angry: it doesnt work big homie :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 18 2006, 01:17 PM~5994646
> *I am going to serve your ass at Black Sunday you better be ready fool.  :uh:  :uh:
> Serve you this............
> 
> ...


OOOOHHHHHHH....YYEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL Now that is old school! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 18 2006, 01:26 PM~5994721
> *:angry:  :angry:  it doesnt work big homie :uh:
> *



Works for me.....you have Windows Media player? Should open right into that.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2006, 02:56 PM~5994885
> *OOOOHHHHHHH....YYEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL  Now that is old school!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I am trying to get off work on Sunday night so I can show up. Also would like to see my KC homies again.


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 17 2006, 07:23 AM~5985883
> *Boy "you are trying hard to get shit going".  You really have nothing better to do?  I didn't say I was going anywhere but I do ride my shit everyday in the streets, like a "rider"....but thanks for posting to me again.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh yeah...don't forget..this is the first year you have really had a "competition" hopper out at a few shows.  And why didn't you bring your Mark VI out when mine was out for all those years?  hhhmmmmm.  I think you might have gotten broken off too many times if you had.  You have a lot of catching up to do newbie.  :cheesy:
> ...


 :0 NEWBIE? HOMEBOY SAIDS HE'S BEEN OUT THERE RIDING & SERVE'N FOOLS FOR 10 YEAR+& YOU CALL'EM A NEWBIE!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2006, 10:57 AM~5994891
> *Works for me.....you have Windows Media player?  Should open right into that.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: yeah but it still doesnt work for me big homie :uh: :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

who is that saluting the DFL plaque at the end of the movie dan?


----------



## TWIN CITY OG (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Aug 18 2006, 10:02 PM~5996103
> *:0 NEWBIE? HOMEBOY SAIDS HE'S BEEN OUT THERE RIDING & SERVE'N FOOLS FOR 10 YEAR+& YOU CALL'EM A NEWBIE!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


And you said you an O O G from cali and you listening to a dork? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Ask lamount why he built his first 64,it wasn't because of dan :0 .And ask chris about the tulsa show like 6 years ago.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 18 2006, 02:50 PM~5993158
> *Black Sunday video from two years ago.  The Big "I" wanted it posted up to show what goes down.
> 
> click on the pic for the video:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Why did you get second then. :dunno: :dunno: You did win the biggest cheerleader squad that day though.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


maybe because event promoters dont seperate hopping from sticking cars to save money on the classes but ,if you know whats up then YOU KNOW WHATS UP!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 20 2006, 12:50 AM~6001850
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> maybe because event promoters dont seperate hopping from sticking cars to save money on the classes but ,if you know whats up then YOU KNOW WHATS UP!
> *


That's not our fault a win is a win,and it's still the highest ever out the midwest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

wonder how high this is hitting you know they dont seperate the two classes(cars and trucks) at shows radical is radical right,so are you really the highest out of the midwest ......oh wait i forgot about your boy hydrota's black s 10
isnt that actually the highest out of the midwest like 2-3 years ago?


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2006, 04:43 PM~6001821
> *And you said you an O O G from cali and you listening to a dork? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:Ask lamount why he built his first 64,it wasn't because of dan :0 .And ask chris about the tulsa show like 6 years ago.
> *


YOU DON'T READ SO WELL DO YOU!, :0I NEVER SAID I WAS A OOG :uh:& I KNOW ABOUT THE TULSA SHOW, YOU WON ON THE STICK & THINK YOU SERVED SOMEBODY BUT YOU NEVER PULLED YOUR RIDA UP ON ANYBODY FROM THE (I), BUT YOU SERVED THE HOMIES....GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE.....I'M STARTING TO SEE YOU JUST GOOD AT TALKIN SHIT & MIXING UP PEOPLES WORDS  I NEVER TOLD YOU I WAS A OOG, I SAID MY OOG's & OG HOMIES ALWAYS HAD LOW-LOW BEFORE YOU EVEN KNEW WHAT LOWRIDING WAS, THAT WHAT I WAS SAYING......YOU REALY NEED TO STOP THAT BULLSHIT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY+Aug 20 2006, 08:23 AM~6004174-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are seeing the light! :cheesy: 


Oh...and to the midget....Lamont didn't build his 64 for you either since you brought it up. :dunno: Last time you really rolled in the streets in town was about 10 years ago. Talking about "6 years ago" with your brothers car. lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 19 2006, 02:46 AM~5999302
> *who is that saluting the DFL plaque at the end of the movie dan?
> *


He's really standing at full attention isn't he! :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

It looks like the MAJESTICS won't be showing in the Lou, If Cali and Chicago don't come K.C. ain't going to show. :0 Now thats on the real. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 21 2006, 11:43 AM~6010053
> *It looks like the MAJESTICS won't be showing in the Lou, If Cali and Chicago don't come K.C. ain't going to show. :0  Now thats on the real. :biggrin:
> *


yea homie I can't make it I will ask silver and the rest of the fellas but I know I can't make.looks like I will be missing a good one though


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 21 2006, 12:43 PM~6010053
> *It looks like the MAJESTICS won't be showing in the Lou, If Cali and Chicago don't come K.C. ain't going to show. :0  Now thats on the real. :biggrin:
> *


same here ..lol..but we are still getting our shit ready and lining out the trip. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 20 2006, 07:02 AM~6003587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Highest car yes we are thankyou for careing.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> YOU DON'T READ SO WELL DO YOU!, .....I'M STARTING TO SEE YOU JUST GOOD AT TALKIN SHIT & MIXING UP PEOPLES WORDS


You are seeing the light! :cheesy: 
Oh...and to the midget....Lamont didn't build his 64 for you either since you brought it up. :dunno: Last time you really rolled in the streets in town was about 10 years ago. Talking about "6 years ago" with your brothers car. lol


[/quote]Well thats what he told me at that easter show . :uh: I told him at the Tulsa show weres your car at and he told me thats why he went to cali for a car.And really i was out this week and we've been out alot,our show this year at our shop damn i havn't seen you guys in years,driving your piece of shit that hopps 8 inches to work doesn't really count as rollin. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 21 2006, 04:43 PM~6010053
> *It looks like the MAJESTICS won't be showing in the Lou, If Cali and Chicago don't come K.C. ain't going to show. :0   Now thats on the real. :biggrin:
> *


Oh really why is that we've been there this year allready and too others shows,and i don't remember seeing you all there?(scooty did go to some shows and what did he do at both 35 inches)You know what i've been saying this for a long time you all have been down for years,and now that you got some shit close your going to talk all this shit,well give us the same 5 years and we'll see what we have then.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2006, 01:15 AM~6015496
> *driving your piece of shit that hopps 8 inches to work doesn't really count as rollin. :uh:
> *



LOL Funny how you pull numbers out of thin air.....but driving a lowrider with switches in my own home town on a regular is "rollin" in my book....to work, to get some food, to just cruise and hit 3 wheels on a corner or two when you feel like it. Maybe your lowriding dictionary is different than mine. :dunno: ...maybe you're just retarded....  ...maybe both!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

314 is getting ready for this show right now. Trying to represent and support to the fullest. Big shout out to Chris and the rest of the "I" for squashing that bull shit. Fuck the hate! It's time to demonstrate! Let the cars tell it!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 22 2006, 05:35 PM~6017487
> *LOL    Funny how you pull numbers out of thin air.....but driving a lowrider with switches in my own home town on a regular is "rollin" in my book....to work, to get some food, to just cruise and hit 3 wheels on a corner or two when you feel like it.  Maybe your lowriding dictionary is different than mine.  :dunno:  ...maybe you're just retarded....    ...maybe both!
> *


My bad what is it 10-15 gas hopping?And i've had mine out also homie,sorry you havn't seen me.Whatever dork.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 22 2006, 06:13 PM~6019643
> *
> *



:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2006, 02:09 AM~6015450
> *Highest car yes we are thankyou for careing.
> *


NO YOU CAN'T ADD CAR IN THERE NOW BULL SHIT ...a hop is the hop .

when we say the highest stuck car you go OH NO WE ARE STILL THE HIGHEST BLAHBLASHBLAH........ROB @RNL CUSTOMS IS NOW THE HIGHEST WITH 120 SO PISS OFF YOU PECKER NAT


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin: DOUBLED UP


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ANYBODY WILLING TO SHOW ME AROUND WHEN I GO UP THERE ON VACATION FOR CHRISTMAS??? :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ANYBODY WILLING TO SHOW ME AROUND WHEN I GO UP THERE ON VACATION FOR CHRISTMAS??? :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 22 2006, 04:09 PM~6019614
> *314 is getting ready for this show right now. Trying to represent and support to the fullest. Big shout out to Chris and the rest of the "I" for squashing that bull shit. Fuck the hate! It's time to demonstrate! Let the cars tell it!
> *


314 FINALLY GONNA HOP??? ALRIGHT. BETTER NOT BE TRYIN TO PULL A QUICK ONE! :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 22 2006, 06:09 PM~6019614
> *314 is getting ready for this show right now. Trying to represent and support to the fullest. Big shout out to Chris and the rest of the "I" for squashing that bull shit. Fuck the hate! It's time to demonstrate! Let the cars tell it!
> *


Chicago will be there!!!!!!!


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anybody know if there will be a lowrider bike class?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

wish i could get some time off to drive there..i would like to see this shit in person..dam family issues and other stuff keeping me from doing things..but lets make sure truucha get some good footage :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 23 2006, 08:04 PM~6025707
> *NO YOU CAN'T ADD CAR IN THERE NOW BULL SHIT ...a hop is the hop .
> 
> when we say the highest stuck car you go OH NO WE ARE STILL THE HIGHEST BLAHBLASHBLAH........ROB  @RNL CUSTOMS IS NOW THE HIGHEST WITH 120 SO PISS OFF YOU PECKER NAT
> *


Car ,truck big difference,do you dogg RNL for being stuck oh wiat you cool with him so it's all good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Aug 24 2006, 06:43 AM~6031433
> *wish i could get some time off to drive there..i would like to see this shit in person..dam family issues and other stuff keeping me from doing things..but lets make sure truucha get some good footage :biggrin:
> *


DOWN LOW ENTERTAINMENT will be filming and taking pics lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Aug 23 2006, 11:56 PM~6029960
> *Chicago will be there!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I SEE YA DAWG, WHAT UP!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 24 2006, 10:01 AM~6031647
> *Car ,truck big difference,do you dogg RNL for being stuck oh wiat you cool with him so it's all good.
> *


yes we told him not to take the truck to majestics cause stuck aint cool if you cant seperate stuck and hopping then you can t seperate cars and trucks....being cool with someone doesnt change what is cool F.A.G weather that is how you think we do it or not.

just like we dont think cp's car is supossed to be cool ,yeah he made it as cool as he could wth paint and nice interior(before it was destroyed) it follows rules and he doesnt make the lrm rules ,but that is why he has 3 other cars that are real lowriders.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 25 2006, 07:22 AM~6039125
> *yes we told him not to take the truck to majestics cause stuck aint cool if you cant seperate stuck and hopping then you can t seperate cars and trucks....being cool with someone doesnt change what is cool F.A.G weather that is how you think we do it or not.
> 
> just like we dont think cp's car is supossed to be cool ,yeah he made it as cool as he could  wth paint and nice interior(before it was destroyed) it follows rules and he doesnt make the lrm rules ,but that is why he has 3 other cars that are real lowriders.
> *


What did you say about being cool?Is your car cool?Fatboy.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 25 2006, 09:58 AM~6040085
> *What did you say about being cool?Is your car cool?Fatboy.
> *


i am not fat ....it just looks that way from all the way down there where you are looking from :0 halfpint


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

SO .do we have an open roll call on who even intends to show up to hop at this show?

there is another show this same weeek end that has a peaking intrest,only if there will not be the dream team or chitown hoppers showing or down for life.

let the public know if you are going to represent cause that money is calling .............shhhhhh..i am listening to reaon


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Chis told me to post up hotel info if anyone from out of town needs it. We will be staying here. Nice are with store and resaurants.

LA QUINTA INN
314-731-4200


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

is it more of a car show or hop off?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 26 2006, 11:06 PM~6050221
> *is it more of a car show or hop off?
> *



dont look like any one is going to go and hop now .


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 23 2006, 12:18 PM~6025772
> *ANYBODY WILLING TO SHOW ME AROUND WHEN I GO UP THERE ON VACATION FOR CHRISTMAS??? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


    ANYBODY?????????????


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

is anyone hopping or not , cause money is calling my name and this show don't pay shit  if no one is coming i'm not waisting my time , sorry, just heard the show sucked last year


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 24 2006, 07:01 AM~6031647
> *Car ,truck big difference,do you dogg RNL for being stuck oh wiat you cool with him so it's all good.
> *


oh no , we dog him all the time just ask him, stupid truck :biggrin: but like u said , a win is a win ---stupid truck :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 26 2006, 10:06 PM~6050221
> *is it more of a car show or hop off?
> *


????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN YA'LL FUCKEN SUCK ESE


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6052161
> *     ANYBODY?????????????
> *


wtf?? Nobody is rolling in December?We usually have snow on the ground by then.. :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Aug 27 2006, 12:07 PM~6053371
> *wtf?? Nobody is rolling in December?We usually have snow on the ground by then.. :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I know that im not fucken retarded. Im talmbout the site's out that way you know, maybe be able to meet some people for when I get there :twak: :twak:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

there's a hop????? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 27 2006, 04:15 PM~6052346
> *oh no , we dog him all the time just ask him, stupid truck :biggrin:  but like u said , a win is a win ---stupid truck  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Is anyone gonna show up..I dont want to drive 5 hours and not see shit lol.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 27 2006, 05:17 PM~6054177
> *Is anyone gonna show up..I dont want to drive 5 hours and not see shit lol.
> *


Thats the same thing im thinking......


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

The following is information that Chris asked me to put on here:


HYDRAULIC CLASS* 



baby bounce 1st pl

single pump street 1st 2nd

single pump pro 1st 2nd

double pump street 1st 2nd

double pump pro 1st 2nd

radical single or double 1st 2nd



* SHOW CLASS*



BEST 

low-ryder 1st 2nd

antique 1st 2nd

old school 1st 2nd

new school 1st 2nd

old school truck 1st 2nd

new school truck 1st 2nd

suv 1st 2nd

mullenium 1st 2nd 

corvette 1st 2nd 

hot-rod 1st 2nd 

donk 1st 2nd



A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUCEMENT: 



BLACK SUNDAY IS BLACK SUNDAY WITHOUT THE CAR SHOW, THIS EVENT HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR 13 YEARS :THE CAR SHOW IS JUST A SIDE SHOW

TO THIS EVENT BUT THE HYDRAULIC COMPETITION IS THE S'&$T. THIS IS ONE OF THE LAST BIG SHOWS IN THE MIDWEST ITS REALLY ABOUT REPPIN YO

CITY. D-TOWN, CHI-TOWN, DERBY CITY,K.C.NEBRASKA,OKLAHOMA,INDY,WHAT UP L.A.



ADMIMSSION FOR BLACK SUNDAY$25.00 



SHOW CARS $5.00 EXTRA HYDRAULICS CARS $10.00 EXTRA


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 27 2006, 10:17 AM~6052161
> *     ANYBODY?????????????
> *



Just PM me before you head out this way homie. I'm sure we can show you around a bit. Little warning though. STL is cold as hell that time of year. There won't be ANY lowriding going on.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

This show is going to be thrown by the St. Louis Chapter of the Individuals. From what I heard there are going to be a lot of hoppers at this show. If you are in to lowriding this is a MUST ATTEND event. Hell we might even bring something to hop and 314 Gateway Ridaz has not hopped anything for 2 years!!! :biggrin: 

Seriously though the hype for Black Sunday is on in St. Louis and from what i heard KC and Chi-town are gearing up as well. There is a link to the Black Sunday hop from 2 years ago somewhere on page 5 or 6 of this thread. The shit is hot. One of the best hops with the cleanest rides i have ever seen in the Midwest.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 27 2006, 12:13 PM~6052340
> *is anyone hopping or not , cause money is calling my name and this show don't pay shit   if no one is coming i'm not waisting my time , sorry, just heard the show sucked last year
> *




show me the money......lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Come on WESTSIDE! You know peeps don't want to say anything because they would be better off if you all don't show up! Thats their game. Then if you don't show up (like they want) they will talk smack. We will be there....if the rest of the midwest is going to stay quite and is too scared to come thats on them. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'd like to come but this other show is big money, and money is the root of all evil :biggrin: and it got me , so yall do ur thing, I'm going to get paid


----------



## c4obert (Apr 23, 2006)

bringing the S10 back out with some new springs, might be able to pull off a little more than a foot this time. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Aug 27 2006, 03:13 PM~6052340
> *is anyone hopping or not , cause money is calling my name and this show don't pay shit   if no one is coming i'm not waisting my time , sorry, just heard the show sucked last year
> *


 well it wasnt hype like the year before ... no pinky ,no juandik.. no down 4 life cars...no street rider cars ... no lodirty and no short dawg .... 

it would had been better if i would have hopped i woulda had a trophy for single pump impala ... but thats the game .. i would have to go back and check my tapes but i think the only impalas were in the big I .. 

and i think thats about to change this year or next year seems like everyone is building an impala (no names thou)


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Aug 27 2006, 07:37 PM~6055837
> *Just PM me before you head out this way homie. I'm sure we can show you around a bit. Little warning though. STL is cold as hell that time of year. There won't be ANY lowriding going on.
> *


   damn so then just bring winter gear


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 28 2006, 02:40 PM~6058138
> *Come on WESTSIDE!   You know peeps don't want to say anything because they would be better off if you all don't show up!  Thats their game.  Then if you don't show up (like they want) they will talk smack.  We will be there....if the rest of the midwest is going to stay quite and is too scared to come thats on them.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Glad to see after 5 years you might have something ,way to go buddy.Lets see everyone new i was going to iowa and too stl for the first show,and to our picnic?Your the one always playing bitch games thinking it's a secret if your going or not.I'll put it right out there i'm going i'll be at 55-57 if it works,and if your higher shit you should be you know what you need to beat me.We have put it down all year at san anto at houston at vegas (shit you have never done or ever will do.) Hell jamie gave big props to us at out picnic for doing all we do.He even said he wished he could get you all to do the same. :0 But at the end of the day weather you win or lose your still a dork(with no real life) dan so you really think i give a fuck. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And westside i can totally understand you all going for the money,shit you all being there would have made it a bigger hopp you'll be missed.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Aug 24 2006, 10:29 PM~6037446
> *I SEE YA DAWG, WHAT UP!!!!
> *


*What up PISTON :wave: *


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 28 2006, 08:40 AM~6058138
> *Come on WESTSIDE!  You know peeps don't want to say anything because they would be better off if you all don't show up!  Thats their game.  Then if you don't show up (like they want) they will talk smack.  We will be there....if the rest of the midwest is going to stay quite and is too scared to come thats on them.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> Hell jamie gave big props to us at out picnic for doing all we do.He even said he wished he could get you all to do the same.
> 
> Do you really think they will believe this? I have gave you guys props for years, you just wouldn't hear them. I do wish we could ALL GET ALONG but YOU will never let that happen, you just won't quit running your mouth. I didn't really expect US to get along, you don't enjoy lowriding unless there is DRAMA, that's fine but don't expect me to be apart of it. And Fabian it has been YOU on here talking shit, not Dan.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

the pink monte carlo guy is scared of k.c. and the stl.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Aug 28 2006, 10:55 PM~6062499
> *the pink monte carlo guy is scared of k.c. and the stl.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Aug 28 2006, 10:55 PM~6062499
> *the pink monte carlo guy is scared of k.c. and the stl.
> *


yes!...thank you for pointing that out,he has made it years wiht out anyone finding out his secret.
I almost couldn't bear the weight of being the only person who knew ,i feel so much better now.bless you


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

So does all this mean i get to go to BLACK SUNDAY and not nopi J?
trade in looking at beautiful asian girls half naked and a 2 day bikini contest ..for hanging with all these shit talkers and hoodswanglers
for an after noon of automated response of ...you got a v6 and no chrome......that is what i am talkin bout


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 29 2006, 12:52 AM~6063149
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> So does all this mean i get to go to BLACK SUNDAY and not nopi J?
> ...




shit im down....im ridin with u... lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Does anybody see any similarities???























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Aug 28 2006, 09:55 PM~6062499
> *the pink monte carlo guy is scared of k.c. and the stl.
> *


WOW














































You must not know "The Pink Monte Carlo Guy"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 28 2006, 08:19 PM~6061820
> *Glad to see after 5 years you might have something ,way to go buddy.Lets see everyone new i was going to iowa and too stl for the first show,and to our picnic?Your the one always playing bitch games thinking it's a secret if your going or not.I'll put it right out there i'm going i'll be at 55-57 if it works,and if your higher shit you should be you know what you need to beat me.We have put it down all year at san anto at houston at vegas (shit you have never done or ever will do.)    But at the end of the day weather you win or lose your still a dork(with no real life) dan so you really think i give a fuck. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Well lets see....here we go again in a big circle. :uh: Over and over again...I'm glad you know SO much about me....here, take some more notes: 

I sold my lincoln in may 2003. That means its been right over 3 years since I have owned that car...not 5. You didn't feel it was safe to get your Mark VI done until after mine was shipped out. And I personally have had a juiced car that I have been rolling 2 out of the last 3 years. Not to mention building two other *hot* cars with club members that had been out serving while you were sitting on the side lines crying about it. Shoot, since I could drive I have only gone like 2 or 3 summers without having a juiced car to roll. Real rider huh....

And to the statement to the things that we "have never done or ever will do".....I believe early 2005 we took the monte down to Dallas and got our serve on before you all went that far out of town with cars. So yeah...ummhh...you got us there. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 02:11 PM~6066648
> *Well lets see....here we go again in a big circle.  :uh: Over and over again...I'm glad you know SO much about me....here, take some more notes:
> 
> I sold my lincoln in may 2003.  That means its been right over 3 years since I have owned that car...not 5.  You didn't feel it was safe to get your Mark VI done until after mine was shipped out.  And I personally have had a juiced car that I have been rolling 2 out of the last 3 years.  Not to mention building two other hot cars with club members that had been out serving while you were sitting on the side lines crying about it.  Shoot, since I could drive I have only gone like 2 or 3 summers without having a juiced car to roll.  Real rider huh....
> ...


sounds like a grudge match going down :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 29 2006, 02:45 PM~6066885
> *
> *


What are you frowning for?? Don't be doing that!! :scrutinize:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 02:12 PM~6067061
> *What are you frowning for??   Don't be doing that!!   :scrutinize:
> *


He's frowning because I talked him into going to the show and now looks like everybody has backed out....... :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 29 2006, 04:07 PM~6067505
> *He's frowning because I talked him into going to the show and now looks like everybody has backed out....... :angry:
> *



Don't believe the hype! Its going down. :cheesy: We gotta see our Westside boys...and our pre-Westside boys that are now Westside boys. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 03:27 PM~6067648
> *Don't believe the hype!  Its going down.  :cheesy:  We gotta see our Westside boys...and our pre-Westside boys that are now Westside boys.  :biggrin:
> *


I think there will be 3 of us there and 2 or 3 of us at nopi.... :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 03:27 PM~6067648
> *Don't believe the hype!  Its going down.  :cheesy:  We gotta see our Westside boys...and our pre-Westside boys that are now Westside boys.  :biggrin:
> *


Atleast some WESTSIDE boys better show up, Jason you need to come here you already got all the money. :0


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Aug 28 2006, 06:23 PM~6061845
> *What up PISTON  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP FAM-A-LAM?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > Hell jamie gave big props to us at out picnic for doing all we do.He even said he wished he could get you all to do the same.
> >
> > Do you really think they will believe this? I have gave you guys props for years, you just wouldn't hear them. I do wish we could ALL GET ALONG but YOU will never let that happen, you just won't quit running your mouth. I didn't really expect US to get along, you don't enjoy lowriding unless there is DRAMA, that's fine but don't expect me to be apart of it. And Fabian it has been YOU on here talking shit, not Dan.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 29 2006, 04:52 AM~6063149
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> So does all this mean i get to go to BLACK SUNDAY and not nopi J?
> ...


I thought it got a v8 and chrome? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 28 2006, 11:52 PM~6063149
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> So does all this mean i get to go to BLACK SUNDAY and not nopi J?
> ...


You forgot that you're fat and you ain't got know bling! GET OUT HERE! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 29 2006, 10:29 PM~6069629
> *Who?I don't care thats what you told allen unless he lied to me. :uh: And thats cool don't be apart of it thats on you but your wrong dan has been Talkin shit like he always has been,talking about us without saying our name.He's just more of a girl about it i'm up front with it.And do you really think we beleaved your i want to get along thing,you all just didn't have any cars out.
> *


Are you still in junior high cuz that's what so n so said, so it's gotta be true, right? :uh: :uh: Dan hasn't say one thing about you or your club this whole year until this topic cuz you keep fuckin with him. Never ending story... :uh:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Fuck nobody is gonna want to travel to see a bunch of whining and crying :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

oh yeah .............i am fat! corn growin cow milkin neck redin
and did any one else notice .......i was fat?...shit i got stung by bee's and the swelling never went down :dunno: as a matter of fact it was a GANG of bee's they were yellin "stay fucc up out my beesnest..my beesnest"


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 29 2006, 11:20 PM~6070316
> *Fuck nobody is gonna want to travel to see a bunch of whining and crying  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Fuck the shit talk. If your shit swangs is all that matters. If it's a street hopper or radical - the stick don't lie. Pull the up so you can shut the rest up!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for Black Sunday in STL. :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

BLACK SUNDAY...WHERE IS THAT LOCATED...NEVER HEARD OF THAT BEFORE

















































:biggrin: PROBALY CAUSE IM USUALLY TOO TWISTED :barf:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 30 2006, 12:57 PM~6073335
> *BLACK SUNDAY...WHERE IS THAT LOCATED...NEVER HEARD OF THAT BEFORE
> :biggrin: PROBALY CAUSE IM USUALLY TOO TWISTED :barf:
> *


IT DOESN'T MATTER BECAUSE YOU WON'T SHOW ANYAWAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Aug 30 2006, 03:59 AM~6069834
> *Are you still in junior high cuz that's what so n so said, so it's gotta be true, right?  :uh:  :uh:  Dan hasn't say one thing about you or your club this whole year until this topic cuz you keep fuckin with him.  Never ending story... :uh:
> *


You know what justin it's funny the bullshit you all play,you weren't there and it was said pm allen and ask him like jamie did all year telling him he loves his car and that we put it down for K C.I know we never see it on LIL but that don't mean it doesn't happen.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^And as far as that bullshit,your fucking wrong only difference is i'm not scared to say your names or your club names when i talk shit,he hides his shit talk like a bitch. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2006, 05:20 AM~6070316
> *Fuck nobody is gonna want to travel to see a bunch of whining and crying  :angry:  :thumbsdown:
> *


I agree stop whining midwest and show up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 06:42 PM~6066472
> *Does anybody see any similarities???
> 
> *


Yeah i do that ****** white boy looks just like you if you could afford any 
ice.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Same old bitch playing games on the computer :roflmao: :roflmao: Glad to see you would waste all that time on me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Aug 29 2006, 07:07 PM~6066621
> *WOW
> You must not know "The Pink Monte Carlo Guy"
> *


I thought it belonged to a girl??????????????????????????


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

ILL IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 29 2006, 07:11 PM~6066648
> *Well lets see....here we go again in a big circle.  :uh: Over and over again...I'm glad you know SO much about me....here, take some more notes:
> 
> I sold my lincoln in may 2003.  That means its been right over 3 years since I have owned that car...not 5.  You didn't feel it was safe to get your Mark VI done until after mine was shipped out.  And I personally have had a juiced car that I have been rolling 2 out of the last 3 years.  Not to mention building two other hot cars with club members that had been out serving while you were sitting on the side lines crying about it.  Shoot, since I could drive I have only gone like 2 or 3 summers without having a juiced car to roll.  Real rider huh....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: More bull from the bullshit king.You haven't had a hopper since you sold yours over 3 years ago.And my car got set to the side while i did my lincoln you know the one you used all the parts out of to build brandons.Just like you all are down now.Havn'ing a hopptie that goes up and down don't mean shit.And you went to dallas in 05 :roflmao: :roflmao: shit we went to denver indy houston vegas . :0 :0 all before that shit.And lets be real since our monte came out you all put yours up.It was done where has it been,oh i know you had to fix all them buckles.Hell even a show in k c you didn't make.And i'll at least give props to your crew because they still go to shows even if they don't have nothing.But your bitch as is scared too you think i'll pull up on your hoopties and clown you.Or maybe you just scared tino will clown you again.And one last FACT all these cars you did where are they now,ELCO,CUTTY,MONTE,LINCOLNS????????????????????
And here is all the proff i need to prove you a liar you always siad your frame was fine on your lincoln,well go look at the pics the now 5th owner of the car put up.Laters dork just horry up on DJ's ride so you can go to shows again and act like you something.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Of all people to talk about a "Hooptie"?!??! I have seen your car in person where as you have never seen mine. You would never catch me trying to get props on a nasty ass car like your Mark VI. That car is the ugliest thing on the planet!


You waste so much damn time on this shit. I must run through your mind constantly! "But this...but that..." It never stops. I understand.... you are infatuated with me. :barf:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 31 2006, 01:38 PM~6080329
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Aug 31 2006, 08:41 AM~6078325-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good to see everything back to normal shit it feels like 2 years ago


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2006, 07:53 PM~6082478
> *good to see everything back to normal shit it feels like 2 years ago
> *


Come and kick it with everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no
































jp sorry i have a big show up here and we support our low 4 life cc brothers in saginaw


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2006, 08:32 PM~6082661
> *no
> jp sorry i have a big show up here and we support our low 4 life cc brothers in saginaw
> *


That's cool.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

you guys have fun without me and play nice :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2006, 08:42 PM~6082735
> *you guys have fun without me and play nice :0
> *


You know we swing for the fence EVERY time. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY SHITS NEVER DONE THIS.



















look at this show trunk.










I've seen yours too.









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Look danny i'll end this with the only facts that matter.

You(not anyone else)Have ever had a show car this nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or a hopper this high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Period end of story.Bye Bye now.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2006, 10:19 PM~6082959
> *Or a hopper this high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Period end of story.Bye Bye now.
> 
> *


no one cares!!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 1 2006, 07:31 AM~6084552
> *no one cares!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 31 2006, 10:19 PM~6082959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: MY SHITS NEVER DONE THIS.
> 
> You(not anyone else)Have ever had a show car this nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Just like P-Diddy...Can't stop, won't stop. Take that take that.

Umhhh...sorry to say this fact...but my DAILY DRIVER has better paint and interior than your "show car".










-----------------------------------------

And are you really trying to compare to a car that was out on the streets 6+ years ago? 6-7 years ago!! Wow. You are competing with a car completed in 99-00 that I don't even have anymore? But for the final statement of the morning, I would rather have a little clear coat coming off than your ugly ass paint. :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


TTT for Black Sunday! :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

no dan ....................i ask for pics of the impala dang :twak:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

yall killing me , give me one good reason to come to black sunday, and i will....

I am the one to beat :biggrin: 

oh yeah this is pinky, just visiting rob, for the first pinky sighting since the fire :0 
so get the excuses ready! because I am


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Only 15 days left. These are the last critical days. The days when some of us start to worry if we will be able to finish our cars in time or not. Sleepless nights tring to get that shit just right - wondering to yourself in total delirium if you are truly crazy for working on your car until 4:00am and then getting up for work at 6:00am - or not sleeping at all!! Then you get your shit finished - sometimes the day of the show - shit sometimes at the show and then the adrenaline kicks in and suddenly it was all worth it. NOw it's time to clown some fools or just hang out with your homies and the your low. We may all talk shit to each other in honor of our competetive spirit, but the reality is that we all share the same crazy drive to do this shit that just can't be explained. 

Good luck to all the real riders out there that are working to make it to Black Sunday. See you there.


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

is the green 70 impala from kc goin be there?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 1 2006, 11:31 AM~6084552
> *no one cares!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: Then why did you reply? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 1 2006, 02:34 PM~6084984
> *Just like P-Diddy...Can't stop, won't stop.  Take that take that.
> 
> Umhhh...sorry to say this fact...but my DAILY DRIVER has better paint and interior than your "show car".
> ...


Oh really take it to a show we would be in the same class,will see.And no you are compareing them. And all my shit was done 6 years ago also on the mark i just didn't fuck with it for a while(like you guys do).and lets see better motor,better trunk,oh yeah and higher then yours ever did,and the frame never cracked.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 1 2006, 09:34 AM~6084984
> *Just like P-Diddy...Can't stop, won't stop.  Take that take that.
> 
> Umhhh...sorry to say this fact...but my DAILY DRIVER has better paint and interior than your "show car".
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Sep 2 2006, 11:03 PM~6093200
> *is the green 70 impala from kc goin be there?
> *


i duuno why?...Nellys cutlass want a rematch?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 2 2006, 03:18 PM~6091337
> *Only 15 days left. These are the last critical days. The days when some of us start to worry if we will be able to finish our cars in time or not. Sleepless nights tring to get that shit just right - wondering to yourself in total delirium if you are truly crazy for working on your car until 4:00am and then getting up for work at 6:00am - or not sleeping at all!! Then you get your shit finished - sometimes the day of the show - shit sometimes at the show and then the adrenaline kicks in and suddenly it was all worth it. NOw it's time to clown some fools or just hang out with your homies and the your low. We may all talk shit to each other in honor of our competetive spirit, but the reality is that we all share the same crazy drive to do this shit that just can't be explained.
> 
> Good luck to all the real riders out there that are working to make it to Black Sunday. See you there.
> *


oh lord ! .... gota get things finished


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2006, 07:10 PM~6093225
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak: Then why did you reply? :uh:  :uh:
> *


so u would stop talking about how good your car is


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 3 2006, 08:25 PM~6096634
> *so u would stop talking about how good your car is
> *


Sorry homie you must of missed some things,read back a little. :uh:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i have a few questions 

1) does it cost for us to get into the hop

2)is there a pay out for the winner

3)what times does it all go down?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 5 2006, 10:42 AM~6107777
> *i have a few questions
> 
> 1) does it cost for us to get into the hop
> ...


1 $35.00 to hop.
2 No payout, just bragging rights. :biggrin: 
3 When ever the INDIVIDUALS decide to do it, usally around 3:00pm.

I thought you were going to the import show? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2006, 11:45 AM~6107800
> *1  $35.00 to hop.
> 2  No payout, just bragging rights. :biggrin:
> 3  When ever the INDIVIDUALS decide to do it, usally around 3:00pm.
> ...



That is what I don't understand, you pay to hop and no payout :dunno:  that's a new one on me


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2006, 11:45 AM~6107800
> *1  $35.00 to hop.
> 2  No payout, just bragging rights. :biggrin:
> 3  When ever the INDIVIDUALS decide to do it, usally around 3:00pm.
> ...


There seems to be some confusion over what it costs to compete in the hopping contest so I have posted the info once again.

The following is information that Chris asked me to put on here:


HYDRAULIC CLASS* 



baby bounce 1st pl

single pump street 1st 2nd

single pump pro 1st 2nd

double pump street 1st 2nd

double pump pro 1st 2nd

radical single or double 1st 2nd



* SHOW CLASS*



BEST 

low-ryder 1st 2nd

antique 1st 2nd

old school 1st 2nd

new school 1st 2nd

old school truck 1st 2nd

new school truck 1st 2nd

suv 1st 2nd

mullenium 1st 2nd 

corvette 1st 2nd 

hot-rod 1st 2nd 

donk 1st 2nd



A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUCEMENT: 



BLACK SUNDAY IS BLACK SUNDAY WITHOUT THE CAR SHOW, THIS EVENT HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR 13 YEARS :THE CAR SHOW IS JUST A SIDE SHOW

TO THIS EVENT BUT THE HYDRAULIC COMPETITION IS THE S'&$T. THIS IS ONE OF THE LAST BIG SHOWS IN THE MIDWEST ITS REALLY ABOUT REPPIN YO

CITY. D-TOWN, CHI-TOWN, DERBY CITY,K.C.NEBRASKA,OKLAHOMA,INDY,WHAT UP L.A.



ADMIMSSION FOR BLACK SUNDAY$25.00 



SHOW CARS $5.00 EXTRA HYDRAULICS CARS $10.00 EXTRA


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 5 2006, 02:19 PM~6109161
> *There seems to be some confusion over what it costs to compete in the hopping contest so I have posted the info once again.
> 
> The following is information that Chris asked me to put on here:
> ...


Wouldn't 25 with 10 extra be 35?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2006, 03:03 PM~6109411
> *Wouldn't 25 with 10 extra be 35?
> *


Wow im glad we got all of this confusion straight :roflmao: It worked


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

paying to get into the show is all cool even not pay out is getting common,and hey it is only 10 bucks.

so do what happens if we go pay to get in and dont pay to hop ,but hop our cars anyway,right out where we are parked or directly in front of others who have parked up in the show?

oh the delema...what to do what to do ....seriously though is the format of the hop going to be the same as the year we were there or is this going to be a nose up shit side by side shit talkin fiesta ........cause that will sway us on attedance or riceapaluza...i am sure every one is well aware on the one WESTSIDE would prefer. :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 5 2006, 08:44 PM~6112251
> *paying to get into the show is all cool even not pay out is getting common,and hey it is only 10 bucks.
> 
> so do what happens if we go pay to get in and dont pay to hop ,but hop our cars anyway,right out where we are parked or directly in front of others who have parked up in the show?
> ...


Im sure there is a few people around St. Louis that could meet you in the parking lot :uh:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 5 2006, 08:44 PM~6112251
> *paying to get into the show is all cool even not pay out is getting common,and hey it is only 10 bucks.
> 
> so do what happens if we go pay to get in and dont pay to hop ,but hop our cars anyway,right out where we are parked or directly in front of others who have parked up in the show?
> ...


But it is $25 just to get in the door. I'm sure they will fence off the hop, but you can always pull up on someone like I did Nelly's car. :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

was that nelly on the switch yetti?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 5 2006, 08:54 PM~6112344
> *was that nelly on the switch yetti?
> *


No Dave from Playtime brought the car.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 5 2006, 08:54 PM~6112344
> *was that nelly on the switch yetti?
> *


That car was built to look pretty not swang man  6 batteries.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 5 2006, 09:08 PM~6112498
> *That car was built to look pretty not swang man   6 batteries.
> *


The 70 was way prettier than the Cutlass. :biggrin: Is the Lincoln ready?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2006, 09:24 PM~6112653
> *The 70 was way prettier than the Cutlass. :biggrin:  Is the Lincoln ready?
> *


Nope I quit fucking with it for a minute  I was gettin burned out on the long nights wrenching and shit  Ive just been cruising the vert :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 5 2006, 09:24 PM~6112653
> *The 70 was way prettier than the Cutlass. :biggrin:  Is the Lincoln ready?
> *


In my opinion all impalas are prettier than cuttys :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 5 2006, 09:32 PM~6112716
> *Nope I quit fucking with it for a minute   I was gettin burned out on the long nights wrenching and shit   Ive just been cruising the vert  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing wrong with that. :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

yea i had my old car up there at cmw when Steve was doing up that cutty,for what it's got in it,it should actually move better than what it was in that video,lol


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

I DON'T KNOW MAN, BACK IN THE DAY CMW WAS DOIN SMALL INSTALLS FOR WAY TOO MUCH MONEY WITH THE WRONG INSTALLER DOING THEM!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 5 2006, 10:34 PM~6112733
> *In my opinion all impalas are prettier than cuttys  :thumbsup:
> *


Correcto!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

TTT Again. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 6 2006, 08:19 PM~6119373
> *TTT  Again. :biggrin:
> *


Should Be A Good Time....... :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 6 2006, 09:38 PM~6119515
> *Should Be A Good Time....... :biggrin:
> *


I want to see that 63 again. Were you able to get the top back on it? I want to talk to you about the chrome convertible rack when you come to Black Sunday.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 7 2006, 07:56 AM~6122285
> *I want to see that 63 again. Were you able to get the top back on it? I want to talk to you about the chrome convertible rack when you come to Black Sunday.
> *


Cool and no the top is still not on yet.... :uh: But its my own lazy fault... :biggrin: I will see ya there...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

:wave: I see ya peeps!! See you at Black Sunday.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess that I will be thier :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Its a party!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:biggrin: 




ugggggggggggggh stupid g bodies i swear


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 8 2006, 01:40 PM~6131240
> * :biggrin:
> ugggggggggggggh stupid g bodies i swear
> *



Shut up......You jerkoff in traffic


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

hey guys, were takin a car to the dub show, is black sunday close to where their having the dub show or how far? thanks-


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 6 2006, 02:08 AM~6112498
> *That car was built to look pretty not swang man   6 batteries.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I'M BRINGING MY RACECAR THERE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by curbserver78_@Sep 8 2006, 01:43 PM~6131272
> *hey guys, were takin a car to the dub show, is black sunday close to where their having the dub show or how far? thanks-
> *



The dub show is this weekend right? Black Sunday is the next weekend.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 8 2006, 01:50 PM~6131304
> *I'M BRINGING MY RACE THERE NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!
> *



What "race"....black? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 8 2006, 11:50 AM~6131310
> *The dub show is this weekend right?  Black Sunday is the next weekend.
> *


YES Y.T. IT IS


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thanks for the info- :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

SS are you going to be there?????


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 10 2006, 11:20 AM~6142077
> * SS are you going to be there?????
> *


if your talking about me i don't think so i have some other shit to take care of 
and i am not in the mood to be aguing with a short BITCH .
my car may go if this this guy want to take it but i wont be there :angry:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Come on Jon!!!!!!!! Come have a good time with us!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 10 2006, 06:20 PM~6142077
> * SS are you going to be there?????
> *


Don't think so,everyone else is backing out so i think i will also,besides i don't want to ruin all the haters fun.And i am gettin ready for vegas ,you know i actually take a car there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 10 2006, 07:22 PM~6142365
> *if your talking about me i don't think so i have some other shit to take care of
> and i am not in the mood to be aguing with a short BITCH .
> my car may go if this this guy want to take it but i wont be there  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: Ha Ha you really think he's takin to you. :uh: Theres nothing to argue about you just need to learn how to take a loss,bitch.
:twak: :twak:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:machinegun: @ no shows!!!! :angry:



lol :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 11 2006, 09:15 AM~6147630
> *:machinegun:  @ no shows!!!!  :angry:
> lol  :roflmao:
> *


Didn't this happen before? :0


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

I will be at black sunday selling Truucha videos but they wont let me set up a booth. so if you see me walkin and you want a vol#23 most of you know who I am if not ill be the big white boy with the west coast hopper shirt on. Pm me if anyone has a vol# you would like me to bring


thanks 
shawn
Truucha productions


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2006, 05:47 PM~6144200
> *:uh:  :uh: Ha Ha you really think he's takin to you. :uh: Theres nothing to argue about you just need to learn how to take a loss,bitch.
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


i will tel,l you what we aint got to talk about another car as long as me and you live 



i'm am so past that with you it time to go old school and just beat yoo muthafuckin ass you best leave it alone fool


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 11 2006, 01:54 PM~6149036
> *i will tel,l you what we aint got to talk about another car as long as me and you live
> i'm  am so past that with you it time to go old school and just beat yoo muthafuckin ass you best leave it alone fool
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

Seems like the closer it gets the less people are going.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 11 2006, 06:54 PM~6149036
> *i will tel,l you what we aint got to talk about another car as long as me and you live
> i'm  am so past that with you it time to go old school and just beat yoo muthafuckin ass you best leave it alone fool
> *



QUOTE(95 SS Swangin @ Sep 10 2006, 07:22 PM) 
if your talking about me i don't think so i have some other shit to take care of 
and i am not in the mood to be aguing with a short BITCH .my car may go if this this guy want to take it but i wont be there 



Damn you talk the shit and then get mad ????????????????This has always been funny to me bro,you the one with problems.But anyway do what you fill you must,that bullshit don't mean nothing to me.To bad you got all bent out of shape over a hopp.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 11 2006, 03:19 PM~6147657
> *Didn't this happen before? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny what 5 years off will do.How many no shows did you all do this year and last year and the year before that? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Jamie you get a car yet?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 11 2006, 07:33 PM~6149348
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 10 2006, 01:22 PM~6142365
> *if your talking about me i don't think so i have some other shit to take care of
> and i am not in the mood to be aguing with a short BITCH .
> my car may go if this this guy want to take it but i wont be there  :angry:
> *



shit come down to the OBSESSION C.C. picnic this weekend
in the ATL won't be no bullshit going on 
but KJ CALISWAGIN will be there and also streetlow mag.



every one is invited we are feeding as many people as possible
starting around 2 sunday if anyone needs any info pm me thanks

NOPI also is 3 blocks away if anyone is interested this weekend


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i'm getting really close ...


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

I hope it don't raIN. wATCH the news this morning when I got off work before going to school and they said scattered showers. But we all know how St. Louis weather is.</span></span>


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 11 2006, 08:47 PM~6152489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Funny what 5 years off will do.How many no shows did you all do this year and last year and the year before that? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Jamie you get a car yet?
> *


You just keep getting dumber. 5 years ago would be 2001, me and Shawn were 3 months into STREETRIDERS, your right I haven't done anything since then. I STILL PUT OUT MORE CARS THAN STREETRIDERS, by myself with a full time job. The more you post, the worse you look.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 12 2006, 09:47 AM~6155000
> *You just keep getting dumber.    I STILL PUT OUT MORE CARS THAN STREETRIDERS, by myself with a full time job. The more you post, the worse you look.
> *



:0 :0 Ain't that the truth!




Black Sunday this weekend! Fun for all....maybe.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

I'm at Black Sunday - Rain or Shine. As long as it's not like a typhoon or tornado out there I am coming. Judging by the weather forecast for the rest of this week - Sunny and 75-85 degrees, the rain should be minimal if it even happens. Don't let that crap scare you. We would never go anywhere if we waited on "perfect" weather to get out.


----------



## lincolnondubz (Jun 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 12 2006, 11:30 AM~6156132
> *I'm at Black Sunday - Rain or Shine. As long as it's not like a typhoon or tornado
> *


same here.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 12 2006, 02:47 PM~6155000
> *You just keep getting dumber.  5 years ago would be 2001, me and Shawn were 3 months into STREETRIDERS, your right I haven't done anything since then.  I STILL PUT OUT MORE CARS THAN STREETRIDERS, by myself with a full time job. The more you post, the worse you look.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You do then why aren't you still opened?get a life bro,you all have missed a bunch of shows lately now you gonna try and say we scared. :uh: I'm spending what you make in 3 months on my ride display and trip to vegas thats why i'm not going to stl,plus i heard alot of peeps aren't going.Just like i said over 2 years ago when you get some cars out you all will start talking shit agian,you all are too funny.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm bringin my son to the show..hope some folks show up..who is the contact for directions..i dont know shit about the area.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Sep 12 2006, 09:22 PM~6159117
> *ur coming from arkansas so u gonna come up what 55 or 40?    i think  55 will take ya right pass gateway  :biggrin:
> is there gonna be a boxing ring setup    :biggrin:
> *


ok..i'll break out the map..thanks chuck.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

i never been and im debating on going where is it at in st loui


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 13 2006, 07:13 AM~6161605
> *i never been and im debating on going where is it at in st loui
> *



 http://www.gatewayraceway.com/track/directions.php


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Scared. :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 13 2006, 10:06 AM~6162564
> *Scared.  :wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 13 2006, 11:06 AM~6162564
> *Scared.  :wave:
> *


who???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71+Sep 13 2006, 01:23 PM~6163742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

So whos all going from kansas city i might be down saturday night whats gonna be happenin


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

let me know ive got the bikes ready....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Sep 13 2006, 06:46 PM~6166474
> *let me know ive got the bikes ready....
> *


 :thumbsup: i wont be able 2 leave until saturday around 1 or 2 or sometime around then


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got a truck for the bikes?


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

truck yep trailer nope just that red one would they fiT??


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep they will fit..., thats a long ride in that tiny truck.....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah it would be im not to for sure yet but ill let u know friday


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 13 2006, 05:51 PM~6166523
> *:thumbsup:  i wont be able 2 leave until saturday around 1 or 2 or sometime around then
> *


im leaving Sat too..ya'll hit me up where your staying at.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

prob at my moms if i have a say in it .... pm your number , ill call if/when we get there.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 13 2006, 06:59 PM~6164152
> *\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dork :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm having a bbq at the house sat why don't you stop by dan,bring your ride that you finnally got done(after 3 fuckin years) lets see what it do.I'm sure tino would like to see you again.  Oh and by the way everyone that said they were going to this has backed out so whats your point again?Where were you at the stl show or the iowa show,or our show?Oh yeah i remember you didn't have shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

QUOTE(yetti @ Sep 12 2006, 02:47 PM) 
You just keep getting dumber. 5 years ago would be 2001, me and Shawn were 3 months into STREETRIDERS, your right I haven't done anything since then. I STILL PUT OUT MORE CARS THAN STREETRIDERS, What full time job????????????????????????????????? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 13 2006, 07:21 PM~6167204
> *im leaving Sat too..ya'll hit me up where your staying at.
> *



wattup Mav,your coming too? bring the impala so i notice you,lol  alot of people from here i chat with and locally is going ill be there forsue it's only a hop,skip and a jump away from me


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

There is some people who have speculated on a pinky sighting this weekend. I guess we will see. Hope westside does well down there..............if they go??


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 02:41 AM~6169285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Dork :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm having a bbq at the house sat why don't you stop by dan,bring your ride that you finnally got done(after 3 fuckin years) lets see what it do.I'm sure tino would like to see you again.  Oh and by the way everyone that said they were going to this has backed out so whats your point again?Where were you at the stl show or the iowa show,or our show?Oh yeah i remember you didn't have shit.
> *


WHO IS EVERYONE?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2006, 12:56 PM~6169826
> *WHO IS EVERYONE?
> *


Well i thought you all said you weren't going,and some peeps from stl even told me they weren't going,shit i don't give a fuck i'm not going because i'm spending alot trying to do shit for vegas,if everyone hates me so much why do they all care if i go?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: If pinky goes thats cool we can see whos better dfl or westside. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you got it all wrong ..i ask who *everyone* was ,thats it


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 14 2006, 03:26 AM~6169545
> *wattup Mav,your coming too? bring the impala so i notice you,lol   alot of people from here i chat with and locally is going ill be there forsue it's only a hop,skip and a jump away from me
> *


Yeah im bringing my son with me..impala is in pieces lol..I'll look you up..your car gonna be there?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WE will be in the house we will be showing up on sunday see you all there :biggrin: I will have truucha videos and also street stars videos so hit me up when you see us down there.can't wait to chill with everyone out there and see what it do


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2006, 01:08 PM~6169866
> *you got it all wrong ..i ask who everyone was ,thats it
> *


Again i'm not going maybe i don't know i might roll out just to hang with nim now.It is what it is,i hope it's a good show god knows most of them this year weren't.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 08:53 AM~6170028
> *Again i'm not going maybe i don't know i might roll out just to hang with nim now.It is what it is,i hope it's a good show god knows most of them this year weren't.
> *


THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT CHILLING we have to take a break sometimes right homie we have to let some one els take a win sometimes it gets boring winning all the time :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2006, 02:04 PM~6170099
> *THATS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT CHILLING we have to take a break sometimes right homie we have to let some one els take a win sometimes it gets boring winning all the time :biggrin:
> *


I fill ya homie it's fuckin funny when todd came out they all had excuses but now i say i'm not takin a car and they all want to talk shit. :biggrin: You know if i were them and i wasn't in the BIG M i would hate me too. :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 09:15 AM~6170137
> *I fill ya homie it's fuckin funny when todd came out they all had excuses but now i say i'm not takin a car and they all want to talk shit. :biggrin: You know if i were them and i wasn't in the BIG M i would hate me too. :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your funny homie.hate is not good LOL


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 08:15 AM~6170137
> *I fill ya homie it's fuckin funny when todd came out they all had excuses but now i say i'm not takin a car and they all want to talk shit. :biggrin: You know if i were them and i wasn't in the BIG M i would hate me too. :0  :0
> *


The differance is Todd didn't run his mouth and you do all the time. One of your other chapters is coming now so you can come, sorry ass bitch. What's up Nim? We'll see you there.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

three more days ......


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

he is only shoing up cus I asked him to but he was not going to go regaurdless if we were there or not but I asked him to so we can chill.thats why he is going.fyi.whats up.so you all finally got sometjing so I can nose up to :0 :cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2006, 08:28 AM~6170213
> *he is only shoing up cus I asked him to but he was not going to go regaurdless if we were there or not but I asked him to so we can chill.thats why he is going.fyi.whats up.so you all finally got sometjing so I can nose up to :0  :cheesy:
> *


Bring it and see. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 09:34 AM~6170245
> *Bring it and see. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: naw man it wouldn't be right to shut you down on your dayveiw I will finish the year off with nothing but next year will be totaly a different story :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 01:41 AM~6169285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Dork :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm having a bbq at the house sat why don't you stop by dan,bring your ride that you finnally got done(after 3 fuckin years) lets see what it do.I'm sure tino would like to see you again.  Oh and by the way everyone that said they were going to this has backed out so whats your point again?Where were you at the stl show or the iowa show,or our show?Oh yeah i remember you didn't have shit.
> *



Simping out...just as we suspected. 3 years? I love how you pull numbers out of your ass, must not have been good in math or you just don't have a clue what I have been doing. :biggrin: The only other show I was trying to make it too this summer was Tulsa and things just didn't come together for that. I haven't been running my mouth like you about doing this and doing that, thats why you get shit talked on. Maybe we are not even bringing anything!!! :0 :0 :dunno:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2006, 08:36 AM~6170253
> *:0  :biggrin: naw man it wouldn't be right to shut you down on your dayveiw I will finish the year off with nothing but next year will be totaly a different story :biggrin:
> *


I hear talk, but ain't seeing you back it up. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 02:21 PM~6170173
> *The differance is Todd didn't run his mouth and you do all the time.  One of your other chapters is coming now so you can come, sorry ass bitch.  What's up Nim?  We'll see you there.
> *


Talk about making yourself look dumb,what you talking about you all havn't done shit this year FACT you even siad you all were only trying to do tulsa,guess the rides weren't done.So now they are after many years and here you go with you bull,all that shit about lets just lowride was bullshit to buy you some time untill you had something.And the todd thing is just what happened no one from the midwest showed up too 3 different shows then they all wanted to make excuses after the fact.And what happened too you not getting into this bullshit talkin like you siad?Fake ass dudes always have been always will be.hers one more fact all your clicks bullshit is what killed the seen here in kc nothing but a bunch of haters all of you.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 09:48 AM~6170352
> *all that shit about lets just lowride was bullshit to buy you some time untill you had something.  And what happened too you not getting into this bullshit talkin like you siad?Fake ass dudes always have been always will be.hers one more fact all your clicks bullshit is what killed the seen here in kc nothing but a bunch of haters all of you.
> *




I will say this. Jamie did want to chill the scene out and bring it back to oldschool rolling (which we will do)......but you couldn't help but keep running your fingers on the net. Constantly saying stupid shit and making comments, we ALL know who the problem is. You can't let anything go.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2006, 02:44 PM~6170313
> *Simping out...just as we suspected.  3 years?  I love how you pull numbers out of your ass, must not have been good in math or you just don't have a clue what I have been doing.  :biggrin:  The only other show I was trying to make it too this summer was Tulsa and things just didn't come together for that.  I haven't been running my mouth like you about doing this and doing that, thats why you get shit talked on.  Maybe we are not even bringing anything!!!    :0  :0 :dunno:
> *


Just as you suspected?????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You siad it's been 3 years since you had a hopper not me.And oh i see if i say i'm not going to do nothing for a whole year then it's ok? :uh: Shit goes on for everyone that poeple don't expect i'm haveing a big thing at my house where i'm going to get fucked up at not that your dorky whiteboy none drinking ass would know anything about that,but i don't really want to get up at 8:00 to go to a small show all hung over plus i'm doning things for vegas right now also.I love how you guys plan everything,shit it's lowriding if you were anykind of real rider you would have gone to some shows this year with or without a car.But no your ass won't go unless you know your gonna have something,thats a simp dork all the way around.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 08:48 AM~6170352
> *Talk about making yourself look dumb,what you talking about you all havn't done shit this year FACT you even siad you all were only trying to do tulsa,guess the rides weren't done.So now they are after many years and here you go with you bull,all that shit about lets just lowride was bullshit to buy you some time untill you had something.And the todd thing is just what happened no one from the midwest showed up too 3 different shows then they all wanted to make excuses after the fact.And what happened too you not getting into this bullshit talkin like you siad?Fake ass dudes always have been always will be.hers one more fact all your clicks bullshit is what killed the seen here in kc nothing but a bunch of haters all of you.
> *


You are right you are the BIGGEST HATER. Show me one post where we said anything about the MAJESTICS coming out here. The differance is how you handle yourself when you are out there, both Todd and Nene know how to do that, you still got alot to learn. I'm still butting out cars that ARE on the streets of K.C., but you guys only work on club cars so they won't ever be on our streets. I have did more for lowriding than you will ever do.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 09:45 AM~6170321
> *I hear talk, but ain't seeing you back it up. :0
> *


I learned from the best you all taught me well :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 08:55 AM~6170409
> *Just as you suspected?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You siad it's been 3 years since you had a hopper not me.And oh i see if i say i'm not going to do nothing for a whole year then it's ok? :uh: Shit goes on for everyone that poeple don't expect i'm haveing a big thing at my house where i'm going to get fucked up at not that your dorky whiteboy none drinking ass would know anything about that,but i don't really want to get up at 8:00 to go to a small show all hung over plus i'm doning things for vegas right now also.I love how you guys plan everything,shit it's lowriding if you were anykind of real rider you would have gone to some shows this year with or without a car.But no your ass won't go unless you know your gonna have something,thats a simp dork all the way around.
> *


It's funny how you THINK it's cool to be an ALCOHOLIC. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2006, 02:54 PM~6170405
> *I will say this.  Jamie did want to chill the scene out and bring it back to oldschool rolling (which we will do)......but you couldn't help but keep running your fingers on the net. Constantly saying stupid shit and making comments, we ALL know who the problem is.  You can't let anything go.
> *


Like you can :uh: :uh: Only fool on the net is you dan,only difference between us is you hide shit buy not sameing names,and i'l say what i want to anyone i 'don't play the white boy game. :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 09:57 AM~6170423
> *Like you can :uh:  :uh: Only fool on the net is you dan,only difference between us is you hide shit buy not sameing names,and i'l say what i want to anyone i 'don't play the white boy game. :0
> *



The white boy game? So you shun your own culture?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 02:55 PM~6170411
> *You are right you are the BIGGEST HATER.  Show me one post where we said anything about the MAJESTICS coming out here.  The differance is how you handle yourself when you are out there, both Todd and Nene know how to do that, you still got alot to learn.  I'm still butting out cars that ARE on the streets of K.C., but you guys only work on club cars so they won't ever be on our streets.  I have did more for lowriding than you will ever do.
> *


Get real bro we've put out just as many little quit set-ups as you have and way more real nice cars,and we still opened.You still haven't done one full chrome undercarriage we've done like 6.It's good you got lowriding because you have nothing else.  Lets see we have an ad in a mag right now we are on all kinds of vids,we still opened we in one of the best clubs around poeple all over know us you've done what agian?and you haven't had acar in how long?Whatever i siad it 2 years ago,have dan go and find it he likes wasting time on me,as soon as you all get cars out i knew all this would start agian.you all are too easy too read.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 02:57 PM~6170422
> *It's funny how you THINK it's cool to be an ALCOHOLIC. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No not cool Fun,but like isaid you know nothing about that.I guess all us dudes that drink at shows and in vegas are just losers. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2006, 03:02 PM~6170454
> *The white boy game?  So you shun your own culture?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I don't claim any culture that produces bitches like you. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 09:07 AM~6170495
> *Get real bro we've put out just as many little quit set-ups as you have and way more real nice cars,and we still opened.You still haven't done one full chrome undercarriage we've done like 6.It's AGOOD like you got lowriding because you have nothing else.  Lets see we have an ad in a mag right now we are on all kinds of vids,we still opened we in one of the best clubs around poeple all over know us you've done what AGIAN?and you haven't had ACAR in how long?Whatever i SIAD it 2 years ago,have dan go and find it he likes wasting time on me,as soon as you all get cars out i knew all this would start AGIAN.you all are too easy too read.
> *


Would you get SPELL CHECK so I can TRY to understand what you are saying.
And I'm the dumbass. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 10:11 AM~6170523
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: I don't claim any culture that produces bitches like you. :biggrin:
> *



That seriously just made me laugh out laugh. HAHAHAHAHAH!!! What about the wife and kids??? :dunno: You are the biggest simp as bitch ever made. Fact. lol


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 09:09 AM~6170508
> *No not cool Fun,but like isaid you know nothing about that.I guess all us dudes that drink at shows and in vegas are just losers. :uh:
> *


I don't know about the rest BUT YOU ARE FOR SURE. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

whiteboy game.................lol :roflmao:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

cant wait


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 14 2006, 10:06 AM~6170920
> * cant wait
> *


Are you bringing the 64? ULTIMATE RIDERS needs to be strong in the Lou again. :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 11:15 AM~6171033
> *Are you bringing the 64?  ULTIMATE RIDERS needs to be strong in the Lou again. :biggrin:
> *


  stop by and halla at me homie 
put a name with a face


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

*I NOW CARRY TRUUCHA VOL 23 AND ALSO STREET STARS VOL 3 HiT ME UP I CAN MEET UP WITH ANYONE at black sunday*


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6171144
> *I NOW CARRY TRUUCHA VOL 23 AND ALSO STREET STARS VOL 3 HOT ME UP I CAN MEET UP WITH ANYONE LET ME KNOW HIT ME UP ON PM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 14 2006, 10:18 AM~6171061
> * stop by and halla at me homie
> put a name with a face
> *


Will do. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 14 2006, 11:18 AM~6171061
> * stop by and halla at me homie
> put a name with a face
> *


He will be easy to spot...he will be wearing this. 











:cheesy:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2006, 11:42 AM~6171986
> *He will be easy to spot...he will be wearing this.
> 
> 
> ...


Now everyone knows focker, wait till you see what Dan's wearing. :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 01:49 PM~6172060
> *Now everyone knows focker, wait till you see what Dan's wearing. :0
> *


an orange shirt?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 14 2006, 11:58 AM~6172161
> *an orange shirt?
> *


Orange drawers. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

LOLOLOLOLOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

see yeah there lil homies


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2006, 11:25 AM~6171144
> *I NOW CARRY TRUUCHA VOL 23 AND ALSO STREET STARS VOL 3 HiT ME UP I CAN MEET UP WITH ANYONE at black sunday
> *


Bring me a Street Stars, PLEASE. How you been Nim? Who else is coming down?


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

filming for TRUCCHA so hit me up</span>


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

I will be there next year, can't make it this year, paying off the bills and i'm toooooooo close to put airplane tickets onto them :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE (EVERYBODY THAT LOWRIDES) WILL MAKE THIS SHOW AS GOOD AND AS BIG AS IT CAN BE. THE MORE WE WONDER IF WE SHOULD GO OR NOT - AND SPREAD OPINIONS ABOUT HOW BIG OR SMALL THE SHOW WILL BE, THE MORE OTHERS BEGIN TO DOUBT. THERE IS NO REASON FOR THAT OTHER THAN PEOPLE MAKING UP REASONS TO AVOID SUPPORTING. 

I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE USING MONEY AND RESOURCES TO PREPARE FOR VEGAS - BUT I AM TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE THAT FEEL LIKE IT IS THEIR DUTY TO EXPRESS THEIR NEGATIVE OPINIONS OF HOW GOOD A SHOW IS GOING TO BE TO EVERYBODY ELSE. THE REALITY IS THAT BLACK SUNDAY HAS HAD A REALLY GOOD HOP IN THE PAST. LAST YEAR WAS NOT THE BEST YEAR BUT THIS YEAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD - EXCEPT FOR THE UNCALLED FOR COMMENTS ON HERE. 

EVERYBODY KNOWS THAT 314 HAS HAD SOME DIFFERENCES WITH THE INDIVIDUALS - YET AND STILL I AM STILL REAL ENOUGH TO SHOW MY SUPPORT JUST LIKE THEY SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT TO US. THIS IS ABOUT LOWRIDING NOT ABOUT BITCHING OUT AND CAUSING A SHOW TO LOOSE ATTENDANCE. THAT IN ITSELF IS A HATER MOVE AND UNLESS THERE IS A BETTER SHOW TO ATTEND YOU NEED TO SUPPORT BLACK SUNDAY OR KEEP YOUR OPINIONS SILENT. THIS IS WHY MIDWEST EVENTS STRUGGLE TO DO WELL IN LOWRIDING - TOO MUCH NEGATIVITY.

FUCK WHAT YOU HEARD! REAL RIDERS WILL BE REPRESENTING TO THE FULLEST THIS WEEKEND AT BLACK SUNDAY!


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

well said :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Im Broke :scrutinize:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 14 2006, 03:14 PM~6170539
> *That seriously just made me laugh out laugh.  HAHAHAHAHAH!!!  What about the wife and kids???  :dunno:  You are the biggest simp as bitch ever made.  Fact.  lol
> *


Damn i think youv'e siad this about 5 times now,i siad your a dorky white boy i'm not talking about anyone else.and Us and your own crew knows your a bitch tino proved that.Real fact. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 14 2006, 03:16 PM~6170559
> *I don't know about the rest BUT YOU ARE FOR SURE. :0
> *


Really i've had the same job for over 14 years you've never been able to hold one longer then a year.Whos the loser.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 15 2006, 12:43 AM~6175550
> *AT THE END OF THE DAY, WE (EVERYBODY THAT LOWRIDES) WILL MAKE THIS SHOW AS GOOD AND AS BIG AS IT CAN BE. THE MORE WE WONDER IF WE SHOULD GO OR NOT - AND SPREAD OPINIONS ABOUT HOW BIG OR SMALL THE SHOW WILL BE, THE MORE OTHERS BEGIN TO DOUBT. THERE IS NO REASON FOR THAT OTHER THAN PEOPLE MAKING UP REASONS TO AVOID SUPPORTING.
> 
> I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE USING MONEY AND RESOURCES TO PREPARE FOR VEGAS - BUT I AM TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE THAT FEEL LIKE IT IS THEIR DUTY TO EXPRESS THEIR NEGATIVE OPINIONS OF HOW GOOD A SHOW IS GOING TO BE TO EVERYBODY ELSE. THE REALITY IS THAT BLACK SUNDAY HAS HAD A REALLY GOOD HOP IN THE PAST. LAST YEAR WAS NOT THE BEST YEAR BUT THIS YEAR LOOKS REALLY GOOD - EXCEPT FOR THE UNCALLED FOR COMMENTS ON HERE.
> ...


Who siad negative things leon?And you know i had some things in the past that poeple didn't show up at so your right that is why the midwest shows don't do good.All i siad was poeple on here seemed to be leaning towards not going it seemed like.But best of luck to all over there hope it's better then the last couple of shows out there.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2006, 02:40 AM~6178235
> *Who siad negative things leon?And you know i had some things in the past that poeple didn't show up at so your right that is why the midwest shows don't do good.All i siad was poeple on here seemed to be leaning towards not going it seemed like.But best of luck to all over there hope it's better then the last couple of shows out there.
> *


Fabian. Read back several pages in posts other than just yours. There have been several people (MOST OF THEM WITH OUT CARS THAT ARE READY) that have given their negative opinions about this show. One of the dudes in particular has something negative to say about every event - no matter what. Location, weather, cost, cool breeze, not serving lemon flavored coolers, or any other bull shit he can think of. But you're right, some of what I said indicates an issues I have with some of your comments as well - I guess But this was not directed at you alone or even specifically. You always support shows and we try to support you guys as well.

Just read back and you'll see who I'm really getting at.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 15 2006, 09:22 AM~6179201
> * not serving lemon flavored coolers,
> *



WHAT!!!! No lemon flavored coolers???? Thats bullshit. I'm not going now. :angry:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 15 2006, 10:01 AM~6179513
> *WHAT!!!!  No lemon flavored coolers????  Thats bullshit.  I'm not going now.  :angry:
> *


just bring your sippy cup ill have lemon flavered coolers for .25 cents :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 15 2006, 10:06 AM~6179543
> *just bring your sippy cup ill have lemon flavered coolers for .25 cents  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: That's fucked up!! Liquor in a baby's cup!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 15 2006, 10:06 AM~6179543
> *just bring your sippy cup ill have lemon flavered coolers for .25 cents  :biggrin:
> *



Alright...cool! Its on again. :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

DON'T FORGET:

HOSPITALITY NIGHT TONIGHT AT THE TRACK FROM 6:00PM TO 10:30PM
FREE REFRESHMENTS
MINGLE WITH THE BIKE CLUBS, LOWRIDERS, AND HOT RODDERS FROM DETROIT, CHICAGO, MEMPHIS, AND MANY MORE CITIES

SATURDAY - CAR CRUISE AT ADVANCED AUTO PARTS LOCATED AT I-270 AND BELLEFOUNTAINE IN NORTH COUNTY (LOCATED 5 MILES EAST OF LAQUINTA INN - FOR THOSE OF YOU STAYING THERE)
4:00PM - 10:00PM

AND OF COURSE YOU GOT TO BE AT THE TRACK SUNDAY MORNING FOR BLACK SUNDAY. THE TRACK IS LOCATED AT:

700 RACEWAY BOULEVARD
MADISON, ILLINOIS 62060

JUST 7 MINUTES FROM DOWNTOWN ST. LOUIS OFF OF I-55 - JUST READ THE SIGNS TO EXIT AT GATEWAY INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY

PS

IT SEEMS THAT I AM GAINING A REPUTATION FOR BEING "FASHIONABLY" LATE TO THESE EVENTS. WELL LET ME SAY RIGHT NOW I AM IN DALLAS, TEXAS. I AM HEADED HOME TODAY AND WILL COME BY HOSPITALITY NIGHT - PROBABLY LATE. I AM GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT TO THE CRUISE ON SATURDAY BUT I WILL BE LATE AND PROBABLY DIRTY AS HELL. 314 WILL BE AT BLACK SUNDAY SOME TIME BEFORE NOON ON SUNDAY - HOPEFULLY BEFORE 10:00 TO AVOID THE LONG LINES. 

SO GO AHEAD LODIRTY - GET YOUR LATE JOKES READY NOW, BUT WE'LL SEE WHO GETS TO BLACK SUNDAY FIRST!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 14 2006, 05:18 PM~6174458
> *Bring me a Street Stars, PLEASE.  How you been Nim?  Who else is coming down?
> *


will do homie.it looks like all of us are going with the exception of like 1 or 2 of us.everything is good out here waiting for the snow


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

quick question is this just a hop or is it a show?would it be worth our time to bring a show cruiser? or is it bettr to leave it at home?is there trophies or something for show cars?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Sep 14 2006, 06:01 PM~6174932
> * filming for TRUCCHA so hit me up</span>
> *


aww come on man give me a chance.how much are you selling them for? maybe we could agree on the same price so we don't compete


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2006, 11:10 AM~6179958
> *quick question is this just a hop or is it a show?would it be worth our time to bring a show cruiser? or is it bettr to leave it at home?is there trophies or something for show cars?
> *


The Individuals are giving away trophies for show cars and hoppers. I am putting my 63 in the show. You should bring your show cars for sure.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2006, 11:10 AM~6179958
> *quick question is this just a hop or is it a show?would it be worth our time to bring a show cruiser? or is it bettr to leave it at home?is there trophies or something for show cars?
> *


The Individuals are giving away trophies for show cars and hoppers. I am putting my 63 in the show. You should bring your show cars for sure.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

WHAT'S UP WITH THE ROLE CALL? HOW MANY RIDERS AND CLUBS ARE REPRESENTING THEIR CITIES THIS WEEKEND?

ST. LOUIS

KANSAS CITY

CHICAGO

MEMPHIS

INDIANAPOLIS

NEBRASKA

OHIO

KENTUCKY

OKLAHOMA

SPEAK UP FOR YOUR CITY AND CLUB!! WHAT IT DO IN THE LOU?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

From none other KC. We might bring a car. :dunno: :biggrin:


Lots of early on shit talking about hoppers coming to this show...lets see who backs it up!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 15 2006, 01:34 PM~6181867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i guess i am one that won't be there to back it up let me have 

i would love to come but oh well there's always next year


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 15 2006, 10:11 AM~6179970
> *aww come on man give me a chance.how much are you selling them for? maybe we could agree on the same price so we don't compete
> *


well considering i work for truucha productions i can sell them for 10,but hit me up I have to film so mabe we can work it out :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

if i roll my car in with 3 people, will it 30bucks for the car and 3 people, or will they have to pay admission as well?=$80


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 15 2006, 02:22 PM~6179201
> *Fabian. Read back several pages in posts other than just yours. There have been several people (MOST OF THEM WITH OUT CARS THAT ARE READY) that have given their negative opinions about this show. One of the dudes in particular has something negative to say about every event - no matter what. Location, weather, cost, cool breeze, not serving lemon flavored coolers, or any other bull shit he can think of. But you're right, some of what I said indicates an issues I have with some of your comments as well - I guess But this was not directed at you alone or even specifically. You always support shows and we try to support you guys as well.
> 
> Just read back and you'll see who I'm really getting at.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

tanked up here ... i should go and start cleaning


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 15 2006, 10:23 AM~6179624
> *Alright...cool!  Its on again.  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: so see yeah there ?


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 14 2006, 09:25 AM~6171144
> *I NOW CARRY TRUUCHA VOL 23 AND ALSO STREET STARS VOL 3 HiT ME UP I CAN MEET UP WITH ANYONE at black sunday
> *


I might have to pick up that vol 23 from you.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Aug 14 2006, 09:56 PM~5968611
> **BABY BOUNCE - SINGLE OR DOUBLE: IF CAR HOPS 15" OR LESS
> 
> i hope ya'll was jokin'...please be jokin'  :dunno: they got a name for this in the west and it aint called baby bounce
> *


hey dubb you going ?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

man, its calling for bad storms on sunday, we will see whats up in the morning


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 16 2006, 05:38 PM~6187425
> *man, its calling for bad storms on sunday, we will see whats up in the morning
> *


hell im going didnt spend the day out in the garage just to let it seat and get dusty for nothing :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 16 2006, 06:09 PM~6187489
> *hell im going didnt spend the day out in the garage just to let it seat and get dusty for nothing  :biggrin:
> *


i plan on it too, but theres something about driveing a 64vert on 13s down I-70 for 3 hours that doesnt make me feel good :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 15 2006, 03:06 PM~6181744
> *WHAT'S UP WITH THE ROLE CALL? HOW MANY RIDERS AND CLUBS ARE REPRESENTING THEIR CITIES THIS WEEKEND?
> 
> ST. LOUIS
> ...


we will be there leaving here at 4 am to meet up with SS KC MAJESTICS>HOMIES :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 15 2006, 04:22 PM~6182171
> *i guess  i  am one that won't be there to back it up let me have
> 
> i would love to come but oh well there's always next year
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE  NEXT YEAR WILL BE A DIFFERENT STORY BIG M CHITOWN WILL BE BACK :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Sep 16 2006, 02:37 PM~6186750
> *I might have to pick up that vol 23 from you.
> *


  FOR SURE HOMIE THANKS


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 16 2006, 06:16 PM~6187509
> *i plan on it too, but theres something about driveing a 64vert on 13s down I-70 for 3 hours that doesnt make me feel good :0
> *


WE WILL BE ON 55 AT AROUND 4 OR 5 INTHE MORNING YEA WITH A TRAILER BUT YOU KNOW ITS BETTER TO BE SAFE THEN SORRY IF THE CAR BREAKS DOWN AT THE SHOW :cheesy: BUT WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Sep 16 2006, 08:38 PM~6187920
> *i wouldnt worry about como
> noone buys anything from him
> *


 :0  HEY HOMIE LEAVE THE RIDE ALONE FOR ANOTHER DAY AND COME CHILL WITH US HOMIE.I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE BUT I WILL BE EASY TO FIND. JUST LOOK FOR A SHORTY IN A MAJESTICS SHIRT THAT SAY'S CHICAGO. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHERES THE LINK TO THE ADDY i NEED TO MAP QUEST IT AGAIN


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll see everyone there :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Sep 16 2006, 08:44 PM~6187952
> *I'll see everyone there :thumbsup:
> *


u got the 62 ready to swang? :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 17 2006, 01:33 AM~6187895
> *we will be there leaving here at 4 am to meet up with SS KC MAJESTICS>HOMIES :0  :cheesy:
> *


I'm drinking homie only way you gonna see me is if you come to K C and kick it.The hater punk bitches can have this show we gettin ready for vegas. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 16 2006, 06:16 PM~6187509
> *i plan on it too, but theres something about driveing a 64vert on 13s down I-70 for 3 hours that doesnt make me feel good :0
> *


damn i see id fell bad to homie you have a pm


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 16 2006, 09:23 PM~6188157
> *I'm drinking homie only way you gonna see me is if you come to K C and kick it.The hater punk bitches can have this show we gettin ready for vegas. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:0 :biggrin: so am I ITS my aniversery and I am still going just to show all these haters whats up LOL naw but for realz dawg I am more drunk then anything I am tring to break night I have to satify the woman befor I leave but its cool homie you know how we do it BIG*M *POR VIDA NO MATTER WHAT CARNALITO  WHO KNOWS WE MIGHT HIT YOU UP LATER IN THE EVENING HOMIE DEPENDS ON THE DRIVER.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 16 2006, 07:46 PM~6187968
> *u got the 62 ready to swang? :cheesy:
> *


Sorry homie, the deuce is just gonna show, no hopping for me at this one. I'm working on some new stuff and its not quite ready yet. :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Sep 16 2006, 09:43 PM~6188257
> *Sorry homie, the deuce is just gonna show, no hopping for me at this one. I'm working on some new stuff and its not quite ready yet. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

WHAT TIME IS CHECK IN WE SHOULD BE THERE EARLY.i NEED A CONTACT # HOMIES


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Sep 16 2006, 09:43 PM~6188257
> *Sorry homie, the deuce is just gonna show, no hopping for me at this one. I'm working on some new stuff and its not quite ready yet. :biggrin:
> *


POOP


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 16 2006, 10:10 PM~6188430
> *WHAT TIME IS CHECK IN WE SHOULD BE THERE EARLY.i NEED A CONTACT # HOMIES
> *


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 16 2006, 10:17 PM~6188479
> *
> *


gates open at 8 am homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

EXTRA EXTRA I HAVE SOME 360 LOW AND SOM ROLL'N VIDEOS ALSO HIT ME UP FOR SOME DISCOUNT PRICES


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

bout to hit the road...


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

cya all there,drive safe Zach


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

about 11:35 here ...and its been raining off and on ... reallly friggin hard out on the
wesssiidyydddahh! 


trying to locate my phone .... and then i guess heading out


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 17 2006, 02:33 AM~6188210
> *:0  :biggrin: so am I ITS my aniversery and I am still going just to show all these haters whats up LOL naw but for realz dawg I am more drunk then anything I am tring to break night I have to satify the woman befor I leave but its cool homie you know how we do it BIGBIG M</span>.*


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 17 2006, 10:36 AM~6190524
> *about 11:35 here ...and its been raining off and on ... reallly friggin hard out on the
> wesssiidyydddahh!
> trying to locate my phone .... and then i guess heading out
> *



were you up there iceberg?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Whats up everyone how did the show go.I hear some peeps were talkin about me today.(I don't have a g-body with a v6 so why you talkin about me?) :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm glad to see some folks bring some cars out.So did any big bodys with v 8's beat my 57? :0 :0 Hope it was a good show sorry to the I we didn't make it ,homies it's just to close to vegas man i need to stack my paper.see you all later,it's always nice to know i'm being talked about even when i'm not there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

the rain messed things up for all of us


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nicepics 
hope everybodymakes it home safe :wave:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

and also id like to give a big welcome back to PINKY or should i say Mackavelli


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

also thanks to Lodirty for the ride and what up hydrocutty


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Sep 17 2006, 06:54 PM~6192249
> *also thanks to Lodirty for the ride and what up hydrocutty
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 17 2006, 05:49 PM~6192197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN MUTHAFUCKA RIGHT HERE


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

The pink one deserves two pics that mother fucker was bangin. I lost count at about 20 straight licks on the bumper.  :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Sep 17 2006, 06:00 PM~6192290
> *CLEAN MUTHAFUCKA RIGHT HERE
> *


Yes it was very impressive love to see shit like that come out of the midwest  The pics dont do it justice


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

from the pics doesn't look like too many people made it out there


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@Sep 17 2006, 06:08 PM~6192345
> *from the pics doesn't look like too many people made it out there
> *


Actually it was a very good turnout for such a shitty day. I was very surprised


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)




----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Sep 17 2006, 05:54 PM~6192249
> *also thanks to Lodirty for the ride and what up hydrocutty
> *



wattup homie,was good to finally meet you


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

more pics for yall


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

black sunday was fun, but the rain sucked ass. still had a good time thou. It was good to see everyone. I hope all the out of towners have a safe trip home :biggrin:


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice pics guys


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

hell yea it was still fun,sorry i missed the 3 wheel in that pic with your car Chuck,you was just busting it up there,lol


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

:roflmao: its all good V


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

great show i had fun!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 17 2006, 10:09 PM~6191983
> *were you up there iceberg?
> *


yeah let me se if i got a picture anywhereso i can whore up more local posts :biggrin:

black 64 i got a couple three wheels in


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*It was a good turn out for such a shitty day for real. Good seeing everybody out kickin it. Thanks for the short ride Dirty :* :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 17 2006, 09:33 PM~6193272
> *yeah let me se if i got a picture anywhereso i can whore up more local posts  :biggrin:
> 
> black 64 i got a couple three wheels in
> *


*My first time seeing your Fo' up in person*


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

quote=Anteazy15,Sep 17 2006, 09:36 PM~6193298]
*It was a good turn out for such a shitty day for real. Good seeing everybody out kickin it. Thanks for the short ride Dirty :* :biggrin:
[/quote]


:biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

fuck that cold ass rain...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i love it, clean!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Some nice looking rides out there, who owns the red ls that is fucking clean.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


pinky swangin'

sorry for the crapy quality of the vid. i forgot to switch the resolution on the camara.


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT..........


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Sep 18 2006, 04:03 AM~6193968
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> pinky swangin'
> 
> ...


Nice vid i think i heard my name at least 10 times damn I'm on these fools minds. :0 :0


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

We made it home alright.  509, the red monte is Dan's(Big Pimpin).


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Had A Great Time....... :thumbsup:

IM NOT GOING TO BE A HATER BIG PIMPIN'S CAR IS VERY FUCKING HOTT.... :biggrin:   FIRE...... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2006, 12:32 AM~6194220
> *Nice vid i think i heard my name at least 10 times damn I'm on these fools minds. :0  :0
> *


Rian or shine the REAL riders put it down for the midwest today over all the show was good had a great time hanging with all the outta towners we only see once in a while.

Now it is time for some people to start the excuses up, i saw they were alreaddy :biggrin: big pimp was sand baggin on the g body he pulled out ....
the pictures dont do it justice.


lol on these fools minds :0 3 times is far from 10 lol :roflmao:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's a link here to about every vehicle there today. Click on the "Individuals" banner photo to get check them out. 

Black Sunday Photos

Some "Suger" to look at...

Suger


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

damn nice, everybody swangin from the door... cept Dan... what the deal Dan, step yo gangsta up? haha monte looks nice


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KingOfCadillacs_@Sep 18 2006, 01:29 AM~6194729
> *Here's a link here to about every vehicle there today. Click on the "Individuals" banner photo to get check them out.
> 
> Black Sunday Photos
> ...



great pic of the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks to all the area riders for showing love to the tourists lol..Good to meet Short Dogg..HydroCutlass..SuperDodge..Lodirty64..and there were other cats from LIL I dont know your screen names. Stlouis area is putting it down. The rain sucked..but the show was good. Look forward to making the trip again next year.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Sep 17 2006, 07:48 PM~6192895
> *black sunday was fun, but the rain sucked ass. still had a good time thou. It was good to see everyone. I hope all the out of towners have a safe trip home :biggrin:
> *


We made it bro..  Love your 62..real clean. Thanks for making us feel welcome. See ya next year.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 18 2006, 06:27 AM~6194725
> *Rian or shine the REAL riders put it down for the midwest today over all the show was good had a great time hanging with all the outta towners we only see once in a while.
> 
> Now it is time for some people to start the excuses up, i saw they were alreaddy :biggrin: big pimp was sand baggin on the g body he pulled out ....
> ...


What excuses any real car with a v8 in my class i would have beat,just a fact homie.And 3 or 10 it's just nice to know you are thinking of me. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Special thanks to NIM also for showing love..Majestics caddy was CLEAN.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 18 2006, 07:11 AM~6195306
> *Thanks to all the area riders for showing love to the tourists lol..Good to meet Short Dogg..HydroCutlass..SuperDodge..and there were other cats from LIL I dont know your screen names. Stlouis area is putting it down. The rain sucked..but the show was good. Look forward to making the trip again next year.
> *



:thumbsup: was good to finally meet you,hope to see you back there again....hopefully we will have are rides ready by then :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 18 2006, 08:11 AM~6195306
> *Thanks to all the area riders for showing love to the tourists lol..Good to meet Short Dogg..HydroCutlass..SuperDodge..and there were other cats from LIL I dont know your screen names. Stlouis area is putting it down. The rain sucked..but the show was good. Look forward to making the trip again next year.
> *


*Damn Maverick, I was there with Short and Hydro, I didn't see ya. Oh well maybe next time. Probably in the Rock. :scrutinize: :biggrin: *


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 18 2006, 07:59 AM~6195454
> *Damn Maverick, I was there with Short and Hydro, I didn't see ya.  Oh well maybe next time.  Probably in the Rock. :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN bro! oh well..we'll see each other again


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2006, 09:20 AM~6195329
> *What excuses any real car with a v8 in my class i would have beat,just a fact homie.And 3 or 10 it's just nice to know you are thinking of me. :biggrin:
> *


would could should but didnt ..even have the nuts to roll out,right there are your excuses right there.

dont talk shit about being some ones daddy on truucha and bustin this and that ..lol win lose or drawl john showed up to hopp you and i am sure the white caddy from individuals whoulda beat your car.

and trust me son if you haddn't yacked your mouth on here you wouldn't have gottin a second thought.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 18 2006, 07:41 AM~6195388
> *:thumbsup: was good to finally meet you,hope to see you back there again....hopefully we will have are rides ready by then  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah..hopefully with no rain..Me and ShortDogg was teasing bout you walking up to the canopy and it started pouring..you kept walking with your cig in your mouth..too cool to run lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik+Sep 18 2006, 02:20 PM~6195505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And playtime was talking big shit on here before that show so they got what they wanted.Oh why weren't you at that show? And where was your car?

And yaked about what pinkys a radicaul g-body v6 which ain't nowhere close to being in my class but your yelling out my name over that car?It's all good juan i can take it as much as i give it out.But remember i'll be on truucha again also and i owe you one now,lets see if you can take it. :biggrin:I'm out not going to waste anymore time on you.bye bye.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

And the white caddy took a win that day but it wasn't against me. :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]

how do you seperate that nothing would have beat you,but then the whaite caddy took a win but not against you? not against you cause you didnt go.but if we are useing woulda coulda numbers then i took second with 42 right lol,oh no i didnt take it so that shit dont count.


and i am man enough to admitt i let my crocadile mouth over run my canary ass when i came to finishing my car,,,either way the reason my car was coming was to hopp against the dream team and they said they wouldnt be there so i didnt bother to try and finish it. :0 
but we still went and took 3 cars and how about this *** let keep this between you and me not our clubs..cause on the real it dont have nothing to do with either of them


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

I had a good time even though it rained ALL DAY. :biggrin: It was cool to hang out with everybody from WESTSIDE, INDIVIDUALS, ULTIMATE RIDERS, and PLAYTIME. We would have kicked it with Chicago MAJESTICS if they would have got out of their cars. I would like to thank the INDIVIDUALS for feeding us hanging out after the show, like I always say, I haven't ever met someone from the INDIVIDAULS that wasn't cool as shit, much respect. Can't forget about Jon from UCE who hopped the Big body forever.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 18 2006, 08:22 AM~6195510
> *Yeah..hopefully with no rain..Me and ShortDogg was teasing bout you walking up to the canopy and it started pouring..you kept walking with your cig in your mouth..too cool to run lol.. :biggrin:
> *



lmao :roflmao: 

 << me,lol


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to get to a show in a long time but even with the rain it was a good time and I didn't meet one person that wasn't cool as hell. Everyone showed us a ton of respect and made me very proud of to be part of Down IV Life CC. I finally got to meet Juan, Pinky and way too many other people to mention. OH and Individuals are good peeps, feed us and showed us a good time, I can't wait to return the favor but on this side of the state. 

Also props to Diggity Dan(big pimpin) and his red monte. He pretty much built that car alone in roughly a year and then we all pitched in at the end. Justin(royalty) did more than the rest of us to help get it done and without Justin alot of things would just not get done. 
What pics and video can't really show is how fucking hard it was raining when he went out to hop, thats why no door hop, didn't want to ruin that new interior.

Thanks to everyone that made it such a good time.

4 hour drive in the rain
hopped in the rain
4 hour drive back in the rain

What would it be like if we were real riders?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

We had a great time nice meeting everyone.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

you know fabian, I dont understand why you have to refer to caucasions as ****** ass white boys you might want to be careful who you could affend.... and by the way aren't you half white..... just leave the race card alone... :angry:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i cant get over seeing blue skies and tops down in those pics ... too bad saturday night was running into my sunday morning 

i woke up cussing like a sailor ... when i heard the rain an thunder thanks everyone for calling and letting me know it was still on ...


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2006, 07:37 AM~6195566
> *I didn't say none of that?and here is why i didn't go.
> 
> 
> ...


i will tell you what fool (((((((( I WAS THERE ))))))))))

WERE WAS YOU my shit didnt do to good but i was there next year i will be there again bring your car


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 18 2006, 02:25 PM~6197239
> *i will tell you what fool      ((((((((  I WAS THERE  ))))))))))
> 
> WERE WAS YOU      my shit didnt do to good but i was there next year i will be there again  bring your car
> *



*I'll tell you what, that's a cleannnn ass Fleet you hopped! :biggrin: *


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i would like to say thanks to all individuals for the fun time but tell your boy SWICTH MAN i am going to L.a next year with another new toy so he might want to get to building




every body else i had fun westside down4life, majestic's chi-town 








buy the way PINKY IS BACK AND BAD AS EVER


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Rained all day and everybody still Swanged they Shit: PRICLESS[/b]


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i was glad to meet everyone,Hydrocuttlas86,Shortdog62,lodirty64, and im shure there were a few others,it was a good time, minus the rain :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2006, 08:20 AM~6195329
> *What excuses any real car with a v8 in my class i would have beat,NO ONE CARES!!!! *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

x2


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Panky rides again. Looks good JG. Nothing but bumper looks like your still the man to beat. :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 18 2006, 06:18 PM~6199145
> *Panky rides again. Looks good JG. Nothing but bumper looks like your still the man to beat. :biggrin:
> *



hey rob. come back to atlanta and i'll hop against you :biggrin: :biggrin: just remember 2 batts


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> And the white caddy took a win that day but it wasn't against me. :0 :biggrin:


how do you seperate that nothing would have beat you,but then the whaite caddy took a win but not against you? not against you cause you didnt go.but if we are useing woulda coulda numbers then i took second with 42 right lol,oh no i didnt take it so that shit dont count.
and i am man enough to admitt i let my crocadile mouth over run my canary ass when i came to finishing my car,,,either way the reason my car was coming was to hopp against the dream team and they said they wouldnt be there so i didnt bother to try and finish it. :0 
but we still went and took 3 cars and how about this *** let keep this between you and me not our clubs..cause on the real it dont have nothing to do with either of them


[/quote]No 42 was with cp on the switch you would have gotten 35. :biggrin: I was refering to the white one hopping against john,i don't know if the caddy was higher then mine what it hit?And dude you all are funny some peeps said they were going and didn't and some said they weren't and did.And your right i wasn't there just like others weren't there all year long.I see poeple in the pics that i havn't seen at a show in over a year,so i guess they were scared then.And i didn't dogg either club so i don't know what you mean.And on the real there ain't nothing between me and you,you might have a problem i don't it's all in fun.I had a party that night and didn't get up untill 12:00 and had a fun ass time i didn't even plan on going,but people can say what they want i knew they would.Again see you later bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 19 2006, 12:18 AM~6199145
> *Panky rides again. Looks good JG. Nothing but bumper looks like your still the man to beat. :biggrin:
> *


I agree this was the big show down between the midwest's hottest g-bodys and pinky took it we have a new highest g-body in the U S. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 18 2006, 09:18 PM~6198030
> *you wernt there,No one cares so stop posting after me please. :uh: :uh:*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 18 2006, 03:51 PM~6196012
> *I haven't had a chance to get to a show in a long time but even with the rain it was a good time and I didn't meet one person that wasn't cool as hell.  Everyone showed us a ton of respect and made me very proud of to be part of Down IV Life CC.  I finally got to meet Juan, Pinky and way too many other people to mention.  OH and Individuals are good peeps,  feed us and showed us a good time, I can't wait to return the favor but on this side of the state.
> 
> Also props to Diggity Dan(big pimpin) and his red monte.  He pretty much built that car alone in roughly a year and then we all pitched in at the end.  Justin(royalty) did more than the rest of us to help get it done and without Justin alot of things would just not get done.
> ...


Well never know. :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 18 2006, 07:25 PM~6197239
> *i will tell you what fool      ((((((((  I WAS THERE  ))))))))))
> 
> WERE WAS YOU      my shit didnt do to good but i was there next year i will be there again  bring your car
> *


Good for you bro the caddy looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 18 2006, 05:28 PM~6196524
> *you know fabian, I dont understand why you have to refer to caucasions as ****** ass white boys you might want to be careful who you could affend.... and by the way aren't you half white..... just leave the race card alone... :angry:
> *


You know what mike,i don't understand why a grown man(dan)has to have everyone else come on here and fight his battles.I call him a dorky white boy(just like you used too)when he is talking shit to me.I have never said anything about you so why are you getting in on his and my shit?You know me and him have been doing this forever so does it really have anything to do with you?You even said that's why you are into motorcycles now because of all the bullshit in lowriding ,and i would have to agree but it's not your bullshit so let dan talk for himself.And yes i'm half white ,and everyone knows it,so how can anyone take this seriously,it's just bullshit between me and dan no more.Anyway hope things are going good for you see you later bro


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 18 2006, 07:02 PM~6199395
> *hey rob. come back to atlanta and i'll hop against you :biggrin:  :biggrin: just remember 2 batts
> *


two to the back :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## KingOfCadillacs (Apr 25, 2006)

Posting these Links again for the black Sunday show at Gateway International. Our show got rained on too, but the STL Individuals pulled a good one off. 

The Car Show (Click the Individuals Banner Photo) But click here first!

The real reason we do it! Click Here


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 18 2006, 07:46 PM~6199669
> *You know what mike,i don't understand why a grown man(dan)has to have everyone else come on here and fight his battles.I call him a dorky white boy(just like you used too)when he is talking shit to me.I have never said anything about you so why are you getting in on his and my shit?You know me and him have been doing this forever so does it really have anything to do with you?You even said that's why you are into motorcycles now because of all the bullshit in lowriding ,and i would have to agree but it's not your bullshit so let dan talk for himself.And yes i'm half white ,and everyone knows it,so how can anyone take this seriously,it's just bullshit between me and dan no more.Anyway hope things are going good for you see you later bro
> *


You know I am definetly not going to get involved with your guys arguement. but the only thing I dont like is it sounds like you are generalizing your coments to everyone.You know I am definetly out of the scene, for these and alot of reasons but I still like to see whats going on every now and then, you know none of us are ever going to get along perfectly, but speaking for me and myself only, I just want to be able to go to a show if thats the case and have a good time. and if a little shit talking accurs so be it I a grown man just like you and everyone else. just dont get personal with me or challenge my manhood and its all good. And you know life aint always gravy but I am doing okay lol. mike


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Except for the rain....it was a fun day! It was really great to see a whole bunch of people that I haven't seen in a while. Everyone was chill and had a great time. Big ups to Westside for for holding down the DP class and showing that pretty ass Cadillac setup! And John from UCE that caddy is hot and banging....now that is a REAL big body done right with the color and chrome. :thumbsup: Shout out to the BIG "I" for the after picnic and food.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

who's the dorky white boy?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Following Chris to the after Picnic. Too bad I didn't get the swangin he was doing on film...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

John putting it down like a real rider. :biggrin: 

(Pic nowhere near the full height)


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

MC Walt's top is sick! :cheesy:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

NICE TRUNK..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 19 2006, 01:21 PM~6203978
> *NICE TRUNK..
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:






























You photoshopped out the #1 in front of that.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2006, 01:30 PM~6204017
> *Hey!!!!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> You photoshopped out the #1 in front of that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I assumed that hold down was made in the shape of an H just for that..


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 19 2006, 12:37 PM~6204034
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I assumed that hold down was made in the shape of an H just for that..
> *


HOT FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The streets are about to get HOT again! :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

5 greatest hoppahz of all tyme ...i'z spits hot fire


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

"You want some of this hot fire?"


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2006, 02:51 PM~6204104
> *The streets are about to get HOT again!  :cheesy:
> *



The Monte turned out nice Dan. Sorry I didn't get to see it in person.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FUCK DAN'S MONTE!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2006, 02:24 PM~6204248
> *"You want some of this hot fire?"
> 
> 
> ...



You're too close man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Good to see you made home alright Tony. Did you get wet? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 19 2006, 04:44 PM~6204986
> *FUCK DAN'S MONTE!!!!!!
> *


Car fucker!!!! :barf:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2006, 03:51 PM~6205029
> *Car fucker!!!!  :barf:
> *


nice car Dan I came came close to buying a LS and if I knew you had one i would have bought just to fuck with you. haha j/k shit looks good.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2006, 04:14 PM~6203566
> *Except for the rain....it was a fun day!  It was really great to see a whole bunch of people that I haven't seen in a while.  Everyone was chill and had a great time.  Big ups to Westside for for holding down the DP class and showing that pretty ass Cadillac setup!  And John from UCE that caddy is hot and banging....now that is a REAL big body done right with the color and chrome.  :thumbsup:  Shout out to the BIG "I" for the after picnic and food.
> 
> 
> ...


after bbq?...since when is there an after bbq?.... i was geting there as fast as i could for the bbq and blue skies ... 


SO WHATS NEXT?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

I got to give it up to the Individuals - they kept the place going even though there were 2" deep puddles of rain over much of the lot. That means a lot to those of us that still came to the show - especially the out-of-towners. 

As far as everybody that supported the show, I want to thank you all for coming out even though it was not our event. I was just glad to see the turn out the way it was. Shit can you imagine if it was a sunny day how many people would have came out? Anyway, it just supports my point I made the other day; We - the Riders - make every event as large or as small as it can be. It's all about support. I know I can't make every event, but I try to make my fair share. That's all anybody can ask - do your best to show support of each other and watch Lowriding grow again. 

I want to put it out there now. A bunch of us from St. Louis were planning on making the trip out to Lincoln University (in Jefferson City, MO) for the Homecoming. For those of you that don't know, lowriders have historically had a strong presence during the Homecoming until recent years. I personally have had a car out there every year for the past 7 years with the exception of last year. 

We have been asked by the sororiety that throws the Lincoln car show (that's right - some chics throw a show every year at Lincoln) to bring our cars back out because lowriders have been widely appreciated by the crowd. I will get more info and post it up, but the Lincoln Homecoming is usually the 2nd or 3rd weekend of October. The way we like to kick it is start the weekend off on Friday night and hit the parties. Then either watch or maybe participate in the parade on Saturday followed by hours of cruising and hanging. Then party again Saturday night. On Sunday the car show happens and we normally stay for about 4 hours then drive 2 hours back home. 

The Homecoming always had a lot of participation from St. Louis and K.C. What's up with Nebraska, Iowa, and Arkansas. Aren't you all within 4 hours of Jefferson City? This is usually one of the last events of the season before we start getting freezing weather. Anybody down?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=90827837


It's just a joke but scroll down and click on the screen. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 19 2006, 09:06 PM~6206466
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=90827837
> ...


I can't remember which issue of Lowrider that 67 was in but it is clean as hell. Weird Al has to be damn near 50 by now.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good to see everyone that came out dispite the rain!! Had a great time!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Post more pics of the ls Dan looks real nice.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

I heard there were a couple of corvettes out there that looked pretty good could someone please post more pictures thanks.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

all the rides pics are in this link that was posted 

http://midwestshowdown-stl.com/images/blacksunday/index.htm


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Sep 19 2006, 04:34 PM~6204954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks......You think a build up thread is in order? :cheesy: I know I have enough pictures.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2006, 10:13 AM~6209696
> *Thanks Timmay!  We missed you out there, how many years has it been?  Dang.
> Get one!!!!    :0  :biggrin: You don't want to mess with this Hot Fire!  lol  :wave:  Sup Darin?
> Thanks......You think a build up thread is in order?  :cheesy: I know I have enough pictures.
> ...


Damn that is HOT


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

hell yea!!! nice job with the gold leafing too :thumbsup: id love to see a build up


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

yea, thanks for the link to the pictures also dan car looks real nice.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2006, 09:13 AM~6209696
> 
> [img
> *http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i238/flavaflav77/q9-19-06-008.jpg[/img]
> *


it sure is quite now that it's done. :biggrin: this is just the start of many more to come.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 20 2006, 11:04 AM~6210041
> *yea, thanks for the link to the pictures also dan car looks real nice.
> *


Really appreciate it Mike. uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2006, 10:56 AM~6210768
> *Really appreciate it Mike.  uffin:
> *


STILL ALTERED GARBAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FIT FOR A "TIGER"!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 12:57 PM~6210790
> *STILL ALTERED GARBAGE!!!!!!!
> *



Nose it up!!! WITH SHOCKS!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2006, 10:13 AM~6209696
> *Thanks Timmay!  We missed you out there, how many years has it been?  Dang.
> Get one!!!!    :0  :biggrin: You don't want to mess with this Hot Fire!  lol  :wave:  Sup Darin?
> Thanks......You think a build up thread is in order?  :cheesy: I know I have enough pictures.
> ...


yea its clean.too red for me but would like to see the build up.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 09:58 AM~6210796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 who's dat homie :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 20 2006, 11:58 AM~6210796
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Finally not a FAT BITCH! THANKS


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2006, 11:58 AM~6210798
> *Nose it up!!!  WITH SHOCKS!!!!
> *



where you get those shocks homie? im wanting some on mine,i guess you had to relocate the shock mounts?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> yes sir, repping the midwest :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 20 2006, 09:13 AM~6209696
> >
> > [img
> > *http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i238/flavaflav77/q9-19-06-008.jpg[/img]
> ...


*
It is?I'm not like you jamie,i don't hate it does look good.But we knew it would after all that time.i think some gold underneath would have looked better and a v6. :nono: :nono: But good job guys really best ride he's ever had for sure.All this proves is K C is the town.








*


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> it sure is quite now that it's done. :biggrin: this is just the start of many more to come.


It is?I'm not like you jamie,i don't hate it does look good.But we knew it would after all that time.i think some gold underneath would have looked better and a v6. :nono: :nono: But good job guys really best ride he's ever had for sure.All this proves is K C is the town.









[/quote]
You say you don't hate and turn around and say it would be better with gold under it, then you hate on the V6 that looks better than any of your motors. It is the best ride he has ever had and is ALOT better than any you have had either, or will ever have. You act like it took along time when it took HALF the time your 98 did and 5 years less than your Mark VI. Not to mention it is killing either of them. Call me a HATER all you want but in the end EVERYONE knows who the hater really is. If you ever come to a show that it is there come up and look at it so you can see it all. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> It is?I'm not like you jamie,i don't hate it does look good.But we knew it would after all that time.i think some gold underneath would have looked better and a v6. :nono: :nono: But good job guys really best ride he's ever had for sure.All this proves is K C is the town.


You say you don't hate and turn around and say it would be better with gold under it, then you hate on the V6 that looks better than any of your motors. It is the best ride he has ever had and is ALOT better than any you have had either, or will ever have. You act like it took along time when it took HALF the time your 98 did and 5 years less than your Mark VI. Not to mention it is killing either of them. Call me a HATER all you want but in the end EVERYONE knows who the hater really is. If you ever come to a show that it is there come up and look at it so you can see it all. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:uh: :uh: :uh: I give a complement and your trippin,i just gave an opinion on the gold, theres all gold wheels and trim and all chrome underneath?And i heard from twink about this car over 2 years ago so it did take a while.and everyone is building better cars now thats a fact.( wiat untill tinos 62 is done then well see)Better then my lincoln thats an opinion also my trunk is way better i have a full video and sound system and i would much rather have a new lincoln then a g-body again thats just me.and the v6 thing thats just funny because you all always threw that we have a v8 thing around ,then you do a v6?And besides you don't have anything so whats your piont?I didn't say shit about anything untill you talked about it being quite now.It's a nice car but no nicer then allens,theres things better on dans the frame is smooth but theres things better on allens the motor the trunk.Blah Blah Blah how old are you agian.See ya.You all should take it to vegas and rep for K c like we do.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> You say you don't hate and turn around and say it would be better with gold under it, then you hate on the V6 that looks better than any of your motors. It is the best ride he has ever had and is ALOT better than any you have had either, or will ever have. You act like it took along time when it took HALF the time your 98 did and 5 years less than your Mark VI. Not to mention it is killing either of them. Call me a HATER all you want but in the end EVERYONE knows who the hater really is. If you ever come to a show that it is there come up and look at it so you can see it all. :biggrin:


:uh: :uh: :uh: I give a complement and your trippin,i just gave an opinion on the gold, theres all gold wheels and trim and all chrome underneath?And i heard from twink about this car over 2 years ago so it did take a while.and everyone is building better cars now thats a fact.( wiat untill tinos 62 is done then well see)Better then my lincoln thats an opinion also my trunk is way better i have a full video and sound system and i would much rather have a new lincoln then a g-body again thats just me.and the v6 thing thats just funny because you all always threw that we have a v8 thing around ,then you do a v6?And besides you don't have anything so whats your piont?I didn't say shit about anything untill you talked about it being quite now.It's a nice car but no nicer then allens,theres things better on dans the frame is smooth but theres things better on allens the motor the trunk.Blah Blah Blah how old are you agian.See ya.You all should take it to vegas and rep for K c like we do. 
[/quote]
Sorry I forgot to mention it HOPS HIGHER THAN BOTH OF THEM TOO! I do have an IMPALA which will get done someday and will always be worth more than any new Lincoln. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> :uh: :uh: :uh: I give a complement and your trippin,i just gave an opinion on the gold, theres all gold wheels and trim and all chrome underneath?And i heard from twink about this car over 2 years ago so it did take a while.and everyone is building better cars now thats a fact.( wiat untill tinos 62 is done then well see)Better then my lincoln thats an opinion also my trunk is way better i have a full video and sound system and i would much rather have a new lincoln then a g-body again thats just me.and the v6 thing thats just funny because you all always threw that we have a v8 thing around ,then you do a v6?And besides you don't have anything so whats your piont?I didn't say shit about anything untill you talked about it being quite now.It's a nice car but no nicer then allens,theres things better on dans the frame is smooth but theres things better on allens the motor the trunk.Blah Blah Blah how old are you agian.See ya.You all should take it to vegas and rep for K c like we do.


Sorry I forgot to mention it HOPS HIGHER THAN BOTH OF THEM TOO! I do have an IMPALA which will get done someday and will always be worth more than any new Lincoln. :biggrin:
[/quote]
46 is higher than 57?and with a v6 i would hope it does 80's.And my new lincoln was 11,000 when i got it(and it's piad for now) thats worth more then any monte.Good luck on the impala (it might help to keep a job)if you hurry it might come out before my 12 year olds car:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> Sorry I forgot to mention it HOPS HIGHER THAN BOTH OF THEM TOO! I do have an IMPALA which will get done someday and will always be worth more than any new Lincoln. :biggrin:


46 is higher than 57?and with a v6 i would hope it does 80's.And my new lincoln was 11,000 when i got it(and it's piad for now) thats worth more then any monte.Good luck on the impala (it might help to keep a job)if you hurry it might come out before my 12 year olds car but i dought it. :0 :0 :0 :0
[/quote]
What was that 2nd to last word? You can find 98 town Cars for less than $5000 all day, an 87 Monte clean goes for more than that, and are alot harder to find because they didn't make as many. It did 47 first time out in a down pour, you should have showed up you missed your chance. And for the record Dan bought it at USAC in 04, that's not 2 years yet, and he didn't start working on it till last winter. Man you can't keep your years straight. DOUBT IT. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> 46 is higher than 57?and with a v6 i would hope it does 80's.And my new lincoln was 11,000 when i got it(and it's piad for now) thats worth more then any monte.Good luck on the impala (it might help to keep a job)if you hurry it might come out before my 12 year olds car but i dought it. :0 :0 :0 :0


What was that 2nd to last word? You can find 98 town Cars for less than $5000 all day, an 87 Monte clean goes for more than that, and are alot harder to find because they didn't make as many. It did 47 first time out in a down pour, you should have showed up you missed your chance. And for the record Dan bought it at USAC in 04, that's not 2 years yet, and he didn't start working on it till last winter. Man you can't keep your years straight. DOUBT IT. :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]Now maybe, not back then just like tinos was over 10000 when he got it and brandons was like 2000 many years later.Usac is in nov so almost 2 years,but you know what if you say less then 1 year it must be true. :uh: :uh: Just like the 2 month monte. :uh: Your right i did because i would of beat alot of cars that hopped out there.I single g-body v6 is just like a double bigbody v8. :0


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I didn't want to say nothing cause you guys are having so much fun...but I guarantee you that it has been one year or less and I do have proof but I am sure pimpin can handle that himself. He damn near built this car by his self until the end when all the Down For Life guys lent him a hand. If Big Pimpin ever spent two years on a car everyone would be in trouble..... :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 21 2006, 05:23 AM~6215131
> *I didn't want to say nothing cause you guys are having so much fun...but I guarantee you that it has been one year or less and I do have proof but I am sure pimpin can handle that himself. He damn near built this car by his self until the end when all the Down For Life guys lent him a hand. If Big Pimpin ever spent two years on a car everyone would be in trouble..... :uh:
> *


Who many on the 64 allready?And it really don't matter who much time,Look at jamie and justin and woody.it's more about the time you don't work on a car that hurts the build.But whatever i knew how this was going to play out a long time ago you guys are too easy.and say what you want homie i always do.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

fabian said two things that everybody has to agree to or they are just plain ignorant;

1. Dan's car is clean
2. You guys should take it to Vegas to rep KC.

I can't argue with either one of those points. I wish I had the time and money to take my car to Vegas. I also wish that one day we can all go to Vegas and rep STL, KC, and the Midwest, but we ALL have a lot of growing to do. Not just in Lowriding but in maturity as well. Fuck it who am I to give advice. I just see the great potential in all of us and that potential's growth is hindered by ignorance. Call me an old head for not wanting to participate in the mindless antics anymore. I don't care. I Lowride because it is fun and makes me forget about the bullshit on the job and in everyday life. Lowriding has been in my blood ever since the 9th grade (33 now). Why turn something so enjoyable in to a constant argument????? Isn't that what our wives are for? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 21 2006, 05:37 AM~6215199
> *fabian said two things that everybody has to agree to or they are just plain ignorant;
> 
> 1. Dan's car is clean
> ...


Come on now i saw the truucha ,stl is just as bad as K C.I agree though it's so stupid,but boths sides will never stop sad but true.atleast the end result is better cars keep being built because of it.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 12:41 AM~6215219
> *Come on now i saw the truucha ,stl is just as bad as K C.I agree though it's so stupid,but boths sides will never stop sad but true.atleast the end result is better cars keep being built because of it.
> *


I was gonna say the same thing...you guys in Missouri are something else..when Oklahoma grows up we want to be like you guys and have cars to actually argue back and forth about.. :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

damn after all these years yall are still going at it, about little shit, i got love for both of yall but shit yall need to stop, before I send Roc back down there with something new and shut all yall up.haha j/k.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 21 2006, 06:11 AM~6215358
> *I was gonna say the same thing...you guys in Missouri are something else..when Oklahoma grows up we want to be like you guys and have cars to actually argue back and forth about.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey bro you going to vegas?If so we should hook up one of the nights and kick it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Sep 21 2006, 12:40 PM~6216394
> *damn after all these years yall are still going at it, about little shit, i got love for both of yall but shit yall need to stop, before I send Roc back down there with something new and shut all yall up.haha j/k.
> *


I agree,a while back jamie acked like he wanted to kill it he even said he wasn't going to say shit anymore no matter what i said.But that was when they had no cars out.I'm not a hater look back i always gave props on there rides and dans looks really nice,but they have never done the same.And roc whats he been up to he calls from time to time just to holla.What about you what you got now?


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 08:07 AM~6216457
> *I agree,a while back jamie acked like he wanted to kill it he even said he wasn't going to say shit anymore no matter what i said.But that was when they had no cars out.I'm not a hater look back i always gave props on there rides and dans looks really nice,but they have never done the same.And roc whats he been up to he calls from time to time just to holla.What about you what you got now?
> *


EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LISTEN UP. 314 AND THE INDIVIDUALS KILLED ALL THAT BULL SHIT OVER A MONTH AGO - RIGHT AFTER THE DVD CAME OUT. I GIVE ALL THE INDIVIDUALS PROPS BECAUSE THEY CAME TO ME LIKE REAL MEN AND SQUASHED THAT SHIT. STL IS ABOUT TO GET IT POPPIN' AGAIN LIKE IT USED TO BE. JUST KEEP IT REAL AND KEEP IT LOWRIDING.

OH YEAH. I NEVER SAW THE DVD, BUT I HEARD IT DID NOT SHOW EVERYTHING THAT WENT DOWN THAT DAY - ESPECIALLY AT THE END OF THE ARGUING WHEN ALL OF US STOPPED YELLING AND BEGAN TO TABLE OUR ISSUES WITH EACH OTHER LIKE WE HAVE SOME FUCKING SENSE. 

I'LL PUT IT LIKE THIS; IF WE CAN WORK OUT OUR DIFFERENCES THAT DATE BACK 7 YEARS, I KNOW DAMN WELL KC CAN DO THE SAME. IT'S ALL WHAT YOU REALLY WANT TO DO. GET YO RIDE ON OR KEEP BITCHIN' AT EACH OTHER. THE CHOICE IS SIMPLE. I WOULD LOVE TO SEE STL AND KC HIT THE WEST COAST ONE DAY AND REPRESENT TO THE FULLEST, BUT THAT WON'T HAPPEN IF WE CAN'T UNITE. WE OWE THE WEST COAST A VISIT AFTER SEEING THEM 3 TIMES THIS YEAR. 

WHAT'S THE DEAL?!?!


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Fuck 

I wrote a big long reply then realized how fucking stupid this shit is

we build good cars, end of story


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 21 2006, 08:15 AM~6216703
> *EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LISTEN UP. 314 AND THE INDIVIDUALS KILLED ALL THAT BULL SHIT OVER A MONTH AGO - RIGHT AFTER THE DVD CAME OUT. I GIVE ALL THE INDIVIDUALS PROPS BECAUSE THEY CAME TO ME LIKE REAL MEN AND SQUASHED THAT SHIT. STL IS ABOUT TO GET IT POPPIN' AGAIN LIKE IT USED TO BE. JUST KEEP IT REAL AND KEEP IT LOWRIDING.
> 
> OH YEAH. I NEVER SAW THE DVD, BUT I HEARD IT DID NOT SHOW EVERYTHING THAT WENT DOWN THAT DAY - ESPECIALLY AT THE END OF THE ARGUING WHEN ALL OF US STOPPED YELLING AND BEGAN TO TABLE OUR ISSUES WITH EACH OTHER LIKE WE HAVE SOME FUCKING SENSE.
> ...


It will never end because he has issues, We have tried several times to squash this shit but Fabian won't let it go, how many times have you guys came up to us saying we should end this? Not one time so how you going to say it's us. This has been real old for years now. All I know is I keep seeing MY name being brought up by Fabian, if I ain't shit then quit talking about me, i can very easily quit talking about you. Have fun in VEGAS and keep my name out of your mouth and I will do the same. we can take this up next year when there are shows again.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Sep 21 2006, 02:19 PM~6216719
> *Fuck
> 
> I wrote a big long reply then realized how fucking stupid this shit is
> ...


And so do we,end of story.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2006, 02:24 PM~6216736
> *It will never end because he has issues, We have tried several times to squash this shit but Fabian won't let it go, how many times have you guys came up to us saying we should end this?  Not one time so how you going to say it's us.  This has been real old for years now.  All I know is I keep seeing MY name being brought up by Fabian, if I ain't shit then quit talking about me, i can very easily quit talking about you.  Have fun in VEGAS and keep my name out of your mouth and I will do the same.  we can take this up next year when there are shows again.
> *


You know what your right i do all the bullshit you guys have done,and i'm sure you fill the same.But to say it's all me is just funny everyone on my side fells the same,and also on your side.And you make comments just like i do.and you know i will vegas is a fun town for us drunk losers. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 08:37 AM~6216784
> *You know what your right i do all the bullshit you guys have done,and i'm sure you fill the same.But to say it's all me is just funny everyone on my side fells the same,and also on your side.And you make comments just like i do.and you know i will vegas is a fun town for us drunk losers. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 21 2006, 02:15 PM~6216703
> *EVERYBODY NEEDS TO LISTEN UP. 314 AND THE INDIVIDUALS KILLED ALL THAT BULL SHIT OVER A MONTH AGO - RIGHT AFTER THE DVD CAME OUT. I GIVE ALL THE INDIVIDUALS PROPS BECAUSE THEY CAME TO ME LIKE REAL MEN AND SQUASHED THAT SHIT. STL IS ABOUT TO GET IT POPPIN' AGAIN LIKE IT USED TO BE. JUST KEEP IT REAL AND KEEP IT LOWRIDING.
> 
> OH YEAH. I NEVER SAW THE DVD, BUT I HEARD IT DID NOT SHOW EVERYTHING THAT WENT DOWN THAT DAY - ESPECIALLY AT THE END OF THE ARGUING WHEN ALL OF US STOPPED YELLING AND BEGAN TO TABLE OUR ISSUES WITH EACH OTHER LIKE WE HAVE SOME FUCKING SENSE.
> ...


You know we just had a dallas majestics up here and we were talking about how it is down there and he said that there council helps out alot.All the clubs are in it and if theres beef they try and kill it at the meetings,maybe thats what the MO needs.and it's funny because winning or loser a hop really don't mean shit ron beat chris then chris beat ron shit it goes back and forth,but when it comes to peeps that don't get along it always ends up as more of a big deal.DFL just lost to pinky and there was no bullshit but if it was to us there would be drama.I'm trying to kill shit for me i know that i'm even trying to holla at an old friend of mine again.And i've said it many times if K C could unite we would run the midwest period. :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Fabian, If you weren't running your dumb ass mouth I wouldn't even be posting. Same shit another day. Go back to this post in this topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5984387. You started talking shit on me first. And then you say you don't have a problem or don't start shit. Get over your complex and move on with your own life. I haven't been in here arguing with you because you are nothing to me. Simply my *Street* car is nicer than your "show" car and hops higher than your "hopper". Better paint, better frame, better belly, better engine compartment, better interior, moon roof, etc & etc. All in one car, thats how I roll. Deal with it or try and step your game up.

Oh yeah...here it is doing more inches (and it ain't even on the bumper)...it didn't work right at Black Sunday:











And please...never compare my frame to the elcos frame....there is no comparision. Plus it ain't your car, but you bring me to diss it even when I don't care to do so.

















I started building my car less than a year ago...I will do a build up thread shortly. If you don't know the facts keep your mouth shut and everything will be fine. You have never known how to keep thoughts to yourself....learn to do that.


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

all i can say is DAMN!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

didn't black sunday already pass I could have sworn I was there all drunk or was it a dream.you all should come down to the council picnic this weekend and take the out of towners trophy. :biggrin: see who got the balls


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> it sure is quite now that it's done. :biggrin: this is just the start of many more to come.


It is?I'm not like you jamie,i don't hate it does look good.But we knew it would after all that time.i think some gold underneath would have looked better and a v6. :nono: :nono: But good job guys really best ride he's ever had for sure.All this proves is K C is the town.









[/quote]
IT'LL OUT HOP THAT ELCO!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 07:42 AM~6216810
> *You know we just had a dallas majestics up here and we were talking about how it is down there and he said that there council helps out alot.All the clubs are in it and if theres beef they try and kill it at the meetings,maybe thats what the MO needs.and it's funny because winning or loser a hop really don't mean shit ron beat chris then chris beat ron shit it goes back and forth,but when it comes to peeps that don't get along it always ends up as more of a big deal.DFL just lost to pinky and there was no bullshit but if it was to us there would be drama.I'm trying to kill shit for me i know that i'm even trying to holla at an old friend of mine again.And i've said it many times if K C could unite we would run the midwest period. :0
> *


ROUND 1 GOES TO "ALMIGHTY Y.T."!!!!!!!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 09:42 AM~6216810
> *You know we just had a dallas majestics up here and we were talking about how it is down there and he said that there council helps out alot.All the clubs are in it and if theres beef they try and kill it at the meetings,maybe thats what the MO needs.and it's funny because winning or loser a hop really don't mean shit ron beat chris then chris beat ron shit it goes back and forth,but when it comes to peeps that don't get along it always ends up as more of a big deal.DFL just lost to pinky and there was no bullshit but if it was to us there would be drama.I'm trying to kill shit for me i know that i'm even trying to holla at an old friend of mine again.And i've said it many times if K C could unite we would run the midwest period. :0
> *


The Lowriders United thing we had in St. Louis years ago was started by Chris from the "I" and Dave from Playtime - I think. Anyway when we used to meet we were able to keep everything a lot cooler. I know Chris talked about the Lowriders United going again in St. Louis. I agree with you. If KC could start a Lowriders United we could come together on many issues and probably see real good events in both cities as well as some REAL street riding. 

On that arguing tip - Word to the wise - who ever the wise may be - Sometimes it takes silence to speak volumes!!

OH YEAH!!! I'LL GIVE IT UP TO KC ON THE G-BODIES AND NEW CARS, BUT YOU GOT TO GIVE STL OUR PROPS - WE HAVE ALWAYS HELD IT DOWN WITH THE CLASSIC CHEVYS!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Sep 21 2006, 01:27 PM~6218037
> *
> OH YEAH!!! I'LL GIVE IT UP TO KC ON THE G-BODIES AND NEW CARS, BUT YOU GOT TO GIVE STL OUR PROPS - WE HAVE ALWAYS HELD IT DOWN WITH THE CLASSIC CHEVYS!!
> *



This is true....but you don't want us to build any classic chevys!!! TRUST ME. :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 07:42 AM~6216810
> *You know we just had a dallas majestics up here and we were talking about how it is down there and he said that there council helps out alot.All the clubs are in it and if theres beef they try and kill it at the meetings,maybe thats what the MO needs.and it's funny because winning or loser a hop really don't mean shit ron beat chris then chris beat ron shit it goes back and forth,but when it comes to peeps that don't get along it always ends up as more of a big deal.DFL just lost to pinky and there was no bullshit but if it was to us there would be drama.I'm trying to kill shit for me i know that i'm even trying to holla at an old friend of mine again.And i've said it many times if K C could unite we would run the midwest period. :0
> *


run the midwest hummmmmmmmm



:uh: it's shit like that that fuckin piss people off 



you may as well say fuck the rest of the midwest kc runnin it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you a silly fool i can't till you BOYS get that 62 done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 12:02 PM~6218195
> *This is true....but you don't want us to build any classic chevys!!!  TRUST ME.    :0    :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


i do i do build a classic chey go right ahead :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 02:02 PM~6218195
> *This is true....but you don't want us to build any classic chevys!!!  TRUST ME.    :0    :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Actually - that is what I really want to see!!! I love the classic Chevys. There are NO other cars that make better Lowriders. When you think you are ready to step in this arena let us know. Just understand that everything costs 2 to 3 times as much and takes twice as long, but the end result is usually a ride that everybody respects - even if they nose up with you! :thumbsup: 

By the way, I have no fear of any car that another club builds. The worse thing that could happen is we get forced to make our cars even better. I have been doing my research and now I am just trying to determine if I am going to take the 63 to a higher level (after winning 1st place in street this yearat Indy) or build another classic Chevy (older). In either case, best believe that I will keep improving. "TRUST ME"  :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 12:02 PM~6218195
> *This is true....but you don't want us to build any classic chevys!!!  TRUST ME.    :0    :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


BITCH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Yall just don't know. LOL And you won't know until its time.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 21 2006, 02:09 PM~6218240
> *i do i do build a classic chey go right ahead :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Ok! :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

OH YEAH!!! I'LL GIVE IT UP TO KC ON THE G-BODIES AND NEW CARS, BUT YOU GOT TO GIVE STL OUR PROPS - WE HAVE ALWAYS HELD IT DOWN WITH THE CLASSIC CHEVYS!! 
[/quote]
Just because they don't come out to STL don't mean there aren't any. :biggrin: 
































This is still around and was featured in LOWRIDER also. :biggrin:
This was done around 2000, there are alot of others you just don't see them.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> OH YEAH!!! I'LL GIVE IT UP TO KC ON THE G-BODIES AND NEW CARS, BUT YOU GOT TO GIVE STL OUR PROPS - WE HAVE ALWAYS HELD IT DOWN WITH THE CLASSIC CHEVYS!!


Just because they don't come out to STL don't mean there aren't any. :biggrin: 
































This is still around and was featured in LOWRIDER also. :biggrin:
This was done around 2000, there are alot of others you just don't see them.
[/quote]
nice interior.. :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 02:49 PM~6218438
> *Yall just don't know.  LOL  And you won't know until its time.
> *



:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 21 2006, 03:02 PM~6218530
> *
> nice interior.. :uh:
> *


Hater. Hope you have fun with your new friends. :angry:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 03:06 PM~6218559
> *Hater.  Hope you have fun with your new friends.  :angry:
> *


i was complimenting that interior...what?


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

oh yes the impalas are coming


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2006, 01:29 PM~6218685
> *oh yes the impalas are coming
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 21 2006, 03:29 PM~6218685
> *oh yes the impalas are coming
> *



No they're not. :twak: Stop lying!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 10:26 AM~6217002
> *Fabian, If you weren't running your dumb ass mouth I wouldn't even be posting.  Same shit another day.  Go back to this post in this topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5984387.    You started talking shit on me first.  And then you say you don't have a problem or don't start shit.  Get over your complex and move on with your own life.  I haven't been in here arguing with you because you are nothing to me.  Simply my Street car is nicer than your "show" car and hops higher than your "hopper".  Better paint, better frame, better belly, better engine compartment, better interior, moon roof, etc & etc.  All in one car, thats how I roll.  Deal with it or try and step your game up.
> 
> Oh yeah...here it is doing more inches (and it ain't even on the bumper)...it didn't work right at Black Sunday:
> ...


ewwww, OWENED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> OH YEAH!!! I'LL GIVE IT UP TO KC ON THE G-BODIES AND NEW CARS, BUT YOU GOT TO GIVE STL OUR PROPS - WE HAVE ALWAYS HELD IT DOWN WITH THE CLASSIC CHEVYS!!


Just because they don't come out to STL don't mean there aren't any. :biggrin: 
































This is still around and was featured in LOWRIDER also. :biggrin:
This was done around 2000, there are alot of others you just don't see them.
[/quote]

I remember OG63. I bought my chrome wheel wells from him. I never said you guys had no classics, but I do believe STL has more. Just like you all definetely have more G-Bodies and Lincolns.

To tell you the truth when i first started seeing you all at the LU Homecoming, I thought it was a requirement of all KC Riders to build Lincolns! :biggrin: J/K!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i know this is not very Black sunday related ..but a chance to ride again ... 

car show sept 30 at the warrenton outlet mall brought to you by american roadhouse 

warrenton outlet mall show sept 30th


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

STL is the town for oldschools hands down  Ive traveled everywhere 





O and there will be a few more out next year :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 03:26 PM~6217002
> *Fabian, If you weren't running your dumb ass mouth I wouldn't even be posting.  Same shit another day.  Go back to this post in this topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5984387.    You started talking shit on me first.  And then you say you don't have a problem or don't start shit.  Get over your complex and move on with your own life.  I haven't been in here arguing with you because you are nothing to me.  Simply my Street car is nicer than your "show" car and hops higher than your "hopper".  Better paint, better frame, better belly, better engine compartment, better interior, moon roof, etc & etc.  All in one car, thats how I roll.  Deal with it or try and step your game up.
> 
> Oh yeah...here it is doing more inches (and it ain't even on the bumper)...it didn't work right at Black Sunday:
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: All i say is this V6 V6 V6 V6 it should be higher.And thats how you roll :uh: :uh: You just came out with this so thats how you roll now.As far as allens goes better motor better hydro setup and way better looking over all.And his car has been out for 2 years and the frame was done about 2 years before that so thats why it didn't matter to him back then.But look you've been out for 3 years by your own statements lets see what i and my homies have 3 years from now.I called this a long time ago you all took your time and then when you came out you act like you the shit.See ya.

And as far as my statement in that topic you posted.Shit it's right on the money now you have a car and you made a show.And i bet you'll be at more now,hows that talking shit it's just the truth.and what did you use to go around the gold on the frame a red marker,look at that wavy shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> It is?I'm not like you jamie,i don't hate it does look good.But we knew it would after all that time.i think some gold underneath would have looked better and a v6. :nono: :nono: But good job guys really best ride he's ever had for sure.All this proves is K C is the town.


IT'LL OUT HOP THAT ELCO!!!!!!!
[/quote]It shuold with a v6


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Sep 21 2006, 07:04 PM~6218201
> *run the midwest hummmmmmmmm
> :uh: it's shit like that  that fuckin piss people off
> you may as well say fuck the rest of the midwest kc runnin it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Maybe your right but others say shit like that all the time,pinky dfl and others why do i only catch shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Sep 21 2006, 09:35 PM~6219059
> *ewwww, OWENED :0  :biggrin:
> *


Really just keep swinging bro your good at it.


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

Whats up with the USAC show in KC this year is anyone planning on going. It was a pretty good show last time I went


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

That monte is clean boy :biggrin: Luxury Sports yeaaaaaayyyy :cheesy:


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

The elco is nice but definetly not in the same catagory and thats just being real. The Monte may have a V-6, but it is very detailed. I think Street Riders puts out nice cars and Down for Life also, every car is built with a different intention, so you can't really compare them. I just want to know, why is it full blown war again, I thought there was going to be some kind of peace?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 10:42 AM~6216810
> *DFL just lost to pinky and there was no bullshit ....
> *


well ,it is one for one and ...............there was no drama cause we are on the same team ,out there playin the WHITEBOY GAMES :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2006, 04:25 AM~6221343
> *The elco is nice but definetly not in the same catagory and thats just being real. The Monte may have a V-6, but it is very detailed. I think Street Riders puts out nice cars and Down for Life also, every car is built with a different intention, so you can't really compare them. I just want to know, why is it full blown war again, I thought there was going to be some kind of peace?
> *


are you kidding me homie we knew it would be like this as some as they came out with something.And not in the same catagory are you fucking kidding me homie.His frame is the only thing that i'll give you is nicer,and only because allens was done 3-4 years ago.and it ain't done leafing striping and murals are on the way.Chrome mufflers and pipe,all chromed out pumps and fittings with hard lines and 3 big dumps,Chrome driveshaft and tranny crossmember(not pianted)and a real motor,come on dude to say the monte is way better dogg your trippin.And for hopping you can't even start to compare a v6 hopper to a v8 hopper not even by there rules,but i bet the rules will change agian like they always do.









and this was out for over a year allready dude.Dans frame is bad no doubt but in a different league you trippin.Thats real.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 22 2006, 05:21 AM~6221685
> *well ,it is one for one and ...............there was no drama cause we are on the same team ,out there playin the WHITEBOY GAMES :biggrin:
> *


I know thats right,but you got em dogg highest g-body out there.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Chicago has a big Lowrider Council and even though we don't belong to it we still all help each other out. If there is beef between ANYONE or club it gets handled.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey listen I am not here to try to knock you down, the elco is nice, but do you really believe that the paint, interior, setup, and motor are really cleaner?? I am not saying nothing about a v-8 or a v-6 just car for car the detail is much better on the monte. I think at a car show car for car th monte would win fairly easily thats just my opinion. But it is brand new and should look good.....


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

Actually Lay It Low what is your honest opinion?? Let's hear it...!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 22 2006, 06:38 AM~6222049
> *Chicago has a big Lowrider Council and even though we don't belong to it we still all help each other out.  If there is beef between ANYONE or club it gets handled.
> *


We need that bad out here.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2006, 06:47 AM~6222099
> *Actually Lay It Low what is your honest opinion??  Let's hear it...!!
> *


Please we never get no love on here so thats just plain dumb.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Now this is just my .02. I'm not hating on nobody's shit at all because both of the cars are clean, very clean. I've had the pleasure of seeing the red monte this past weekend up close at Black Sunday and I've had a chance to see the Elco too here in St. Louis at the cancelled 314 show/get together. Me personally I like the Elco a little more than the LS, but that's in no way taking anything from that LS at all. It's just my opinion but boy, if that LS had a mean soundin' 8 in it I'd be all on that shit. But it's really close to me though, but that 8 makes a big difference to me some may not agree, but like I said, not hate from me at all both cars are sick.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*What up 81, I see you niccuh :biggrin: *


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, not that it matters but big up to the Elco repping AR, that's my home state :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2006, 06:45 AM~6222085
> *Hey listen I am not here to try to knock you down, the elco is nice, but do you really believe that the paint, interior, setup, and motor are really cleaner?? I am not saying nothing about a v-8 or a v-6 just car for car the detail is much better on the monte. I think at a car show car for car th monte would win fairly easily thats just my opinion. But it is brand new and should look good.....
> *


I'm not knocking down dans either,but come on you his friend and in his click. :uh: I think both piant jobs are equally nice just depends on what you personally like.And are we looking at the same shit,you talk of detail,what is detailed in dans trunk?No chrome fittings no hardlines just painted rack and batts,just like allens exect allen has more chrome.allens interior is all new everything wrapped so how is dans better he has the same shit?Underneath they are also close allen has more chrome under there also exhuast and tanny crossbar and driveshaft,dans piant does look better under there but we have done work on allens since he got it out and hes had it out longer.As far as frame yes dans is way cleaner i'll give you that(but we don't bondo a frame all metal for us.).And motors i'm sorry i don't see where it gets much better then allens but i haven't seen dans yet,no one has posted a pic i wonder why.Allens bumpers grill and all the trim is new or has been rechromed,so i'm sorry i think they are pretty close and thats real not because on on this side.

You said it where is it more detailed?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 22 2006, 07:03 AM~6222162
> *Now this is just my .02.  I'm not hating on nobody's shit at all because both of the cars are clean, very clean.  I've had the pleasure of seeing the red monte this past weekend up close at Black Sunday and I've had a chance to see the Elco too here in St. Louis at the cancelled 314 show/get together.  but that 8 makes a big difference to me some may not agree, but like I said, not hate from me at all both cars are sick.*


Thankyou for being real i also think the ls is fuckin clean but i mean the way these guys try and make it look like the elco ain't shit because the frame ain't smooth is bullshit overall car for car it's close everyone well have a different opinion,and on LIL most will go the ls way because folks don't like me very much.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 22 2006, 02:04 AM~6222164
> *What up 81, I see you niccuh :biggrin:
> *


SUP FOO, JUST WATCHIN THESE ****** GO AT IT LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:0


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 02:16 AM~6222211
> *Thankyou for being real i also think the ls is fuckin clean but i mean the way these guys try and make it look like the elco ain't shit because the frame ain't smooth is bullshit overall car for car it's close everyone well have a different opinion,and on LIL most will go the ls way because folks don't like me very much.*


just let ya shoulda lean and keep doing what you do. I've been watching all the drama unfold for a minute on here and especially on my STL topic. Us midwest boys need to get together and stop all this beefing homie. I think we would have so much more going on if everybody was cool. I know we gonna compete and challenge each other but it'll be so dope if we all can come some kind of cool medium or something. We need to be pulling together and repping our region against others like the West, East, and down South. I know some of us would have a issue with part of that because of club rules and shit but our clubs ain't the only ones in other areas. Just trying to mediate the situation a little.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 22 2006, 07:29 AM~6222251
> *just let ya shoulda lean and keep doing what you do.  I've been watching all the drama unfold for a minute on here and especially on my STL topic.  Us midwest boys need to get together and stop all this beefing homie.  I think we would have so much more going on if everybody was cool.  I know we gonna compete and challenge each other but it'll be so dope if we all can come some kind of cool medium or something.  We need to be pulling together and repping our region against others like the West, East, and down South.  I know some of us would have a issue with part of that because of club rules and shit but our clubs ain't the only ones in other areas.  Just trying to mediate the situation a little.
> *


I agree completely,but the biggest thing is giving props and respect to others,go back and you will see i gave props on this ls from the beginning.And i always have to eveyone else the I, 314, playtime.But these cats can't do it,at our picnic jamie told me and allen he really liked our rides and shit but then comes on here and doggs them out? :uh: That ain't real at all.I know we will never like each other it's beyond that but we should be able to drop this shit and move on.And clown on other states becuase the M O is puttin it down forsure.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 02:37 AM~6222278
> *I agree completely,but the biggest thing is giving props and respect to others,go back and you will see i gave props on this ls from the beginning.And i always have to eveyone else the I, 314, playtime.But these cats can't do it,at our picnic jamie told me and allen he really liked our rides and shit but then comes on here and doggs them out? :uh: That ain't real at all.I know we will never like each other it's beyond that but we should be able to drop this shit and move on.And clown on other states becuase the M O is puttin it down forsure.
> *


I agree with you totally. Some kind of way it should get dropped, and you right MO is putting it down for sho. I can't wait till I start having time to put something out here to swang  . Soon enough though, soon enough. And people have to start giving props were props is due for real. And constructive critizism ain't a bad thought either because we all want the next best thing and the next best idea.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 22 2006, 07:49 AM~6222322
> *I agree with you totally.  Some kind of way it should get dropped, and you right MO is putting it down for sho.  I can't wait till I start having time to put something out here to swang  .  Soon enough though, soon enough.  And people have to start giving props were props is due for real.  And constructive critizism ain't a bad thought either because we all want the next best thing and the next best idea.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I like both cars...the elco and the LS even though I'm not big on those cars..but I like red..I do wonder why the V6... :dunno:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2006, 12:47 AM~6222099
> *Actually Lay It Low what is your honest opinion??  Let's hear it...!!
> *


The monte IS bad ass!! cleanest ride at the show from what i seen. Not my favorite..but the cleanest. I'm not real big on the red and gold combination, but thats just a choice of taste. I think in a show the monte MIGHT out point the elco..but i personally like the style of the elco better. but i havent seen the elco in person..just going by the pictures.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 22 2006, 01:38 AM~6222049
> *Chicago has a big Lowrider Council and even though we don't belong to it we still all help each other out.  If there is beef between ANYONE or club it gets handled.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 21 2006, 09:33 PM~6220535
> *Whats up with the USAC show in KC this year is anyone planning on going. It was a pretty good show last time I went
> *


We were thinking about taking a couple of cars out there also. Let's see who else from the STL region wants to hit KC! :biggrin: That shit will be tight right before winter.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 21 2006, 10:26 AM~6217002
> *Fabian, If you weren't running your dumb ass mouth I wouldn't even be posting.  Same shit another day.  Go back to this post in this topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5984387.    You started talking shit on me first.  And then you say you don't have a problem or don't start shit.  Get over your complex and move on with your own life.  I haven't been in here arguing with you because you are nothing to me.  Simply my Street car is nicer than your "show" car and hops higher than your "hopper".  Better paint, better frame, better belly, better engine compartment, better interior, moon roof, etc & etc.  All in one car, thats how I roll.  Deal with it or try and step your game up.
> 
> Oh yeah...here it is doing more inches (and it ain't even on the bumper)...it didn't work right at Black Sunday:
> ...


DAAAAAM THAT BICH IS CLEAN. I thought the Linc was kill'em but Dan you got some real nice work right there.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Sep 21 2006, 09:11 PM~6220397
> *i know this is not very Black sunday related ..but a chance to ride again ...
> 
> car show sept 30 at the warrenton outlet mall brought to you by american roadhouse
> ...


Looks like I might try to hit that show up. Ron called me about it too. Just not sure what category to enter, but we'll see.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 22 2006, 08:45 AM~6222461
> *I like both cars...the elco and the LS even though I'm not big on those cars..but I like red..I do wonder why the V6... :dunno:
> *


see this is what i'm talking about it's all just a persons prefence,they are both on the same level,one has shit the other doesn't on both ends.And why the v6 you say come on ,you know why higher inches,It would have been easy to put a v8 in there with there know how.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 22 2006, 12:05 PM~6222615
> *The monte IS bad ass!! cleanest ride at the show from what i seen. Not my favorite..but the cleanest. I'm not real big on the red and gold combination, but thats just a choice of taste. I think in a show the monte MIGHT out point the elco..but i personally like the style of the elco better. but i havent seen the elco in person..just going by the pictures.
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: at a show i don't know,shit haveing a display can be the difference sometimes.But they are both nice ass rides and both came from K C.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Sep 22 2006, 01:38 AM~6222049
> *Chicago has a big Lowrider Council and even though we don't belong to it we still all help each other out.  If there is beef between ANYONE or club it gets handled.
> *


yea we have to go and handel our shit.your taking over the secret whore post and not letting me know about it LOL :angry:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Sep 22 2006, 01:45 AM~6222085
> *Hey listen I am not here to try to knock you down, the elco is nice, but do you really believe that the paint, interior, setup, and motor are really cleaner?? I am not saying nothing about a v-8 or a v-6 just car for car the detail is much better on the monte. I think at a car show car for car th monte would win fairly easily thats just my opinion. But it is brand new and should look good.....
> *


well it won't be fair cuz the monte just came out and the elco has been out for like 3 years so theres more wear and tear on it.I say if this is suck an issue WHY DON'T THEY DO AN OVER HAUL ON A CAR OF THEY BOTH AGREE ON.AND ON A CERTAIN GIVING TIME LIKE LETS SAY CUS IT COST ALOT AND THEY WON'T HAVE SPONSERS LIKE ONE YEAR OR A YEAR AND A HALF AND THEN DAYBUE THEM AT THE INDY LRM SHOW AND LET LRM JUDGE THEM AND ALSO LAY IT LOW.AND THEN WE WILL KNOW WHO BUILDS THE BADDEST CLEANEST CAR.AND ALL THIS BULL SHIT WILL BE SETTLED AND NO ONE CAN TALK ANY MORE SHIT ON ANYONE ELS AND THE LOOSER HAS TO SHAKE ON IT AND ECEPT THE LOST FOR EVER AND THE WINNER CAN'T START SHIT BY SAYING WE WON WE BETTER.JUST LEAVE IT ALONE CUS ITS GETTING OLD JUST MY TWO CENT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Sep 22 2006, 03:45 AM~6222461
> *I like both cars...the elco and the LS even though I'm not big on those cars..but I like red..I do wonder why the V6... :dunno:
> *



Our club has already produced the highest hopping monte with a V8 on 13s and also the highest hopping single pump cutlass with a v8 on 13s (KC RIDEEEERRRRRR!!). My car had a 4.3 in it already and I built it just for straight up fun in the streets again, not trying to break any records, we've already done that. :biggrin: We are riding...our shit is made to lay down in the back and roll out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 22 2006, 01:57 PM~6223056
> *well it won't be fair cuz the monte just came out and the elco has been out for like 3 years so theres more wear and tear on it.I say if this is suck an issue WHY DON'T THEY DO AN OVER HAUL ON A CAR OF THEY BOTH AGREE ON.AND ON A CERTAIN GIVING TIME LIKE LETS SAY CUS IT COST ALOT AND THEY WON'T HAVE SPONSERS LIKE ONE YEAR OR A YEAR AND A HALF AND THEN DAYBUE THEM AT THE INDY LRM SHOW AND LET LRM JUDGE THEM AND ALSO LAY IT LOW.AND THEN WE WILL KNOW WHO BUILDS THE BADDEST CLEANEST CAR.AND ALL THIS BULL SHIT WILL BE SETTLED AND NO ONE CAN TALK ANY MORE SHIT ON ANYONE ELS AND THE LOOSER HAS TO SHAKE ON IT AND ECEPT THE LOST FOR EVER AND THE WINNER CAN'T START SHIT BY SAYING WE WON WE BETTER.JUST LEAVE IT ALONE CUS ITS GETTING OLD JUST MY TWO CENT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's not go back and see jamie stated this it's better then anything we've ever done or will ever do shit not me.I said it's clean ,but not the best ever please.What up nim whos going to vegas and when?And nim what you think v6's should only hop other v6's right.I'll tell you all what we are going to bring out a big body maybe we'll put a v6 in it so we can nose them v6's up.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 09:02 AM~6223082
> *It's not go back and see jamie stated this it's better then anything we've ever done or will ever do shit not me.I said it's clean ,but not the best ever please.What up nim whos going to vegas and when?
> *


YEA i HEAR YOU BRO you were right.Silver and of course Bruce.I can't make it I caught a case and st louis is as far as they let me go I can't cross state lines for a while.but thats cool always next year


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 22 2006, 02:07 PM~6223096
> *YEA i HEAR YOU BRO you were right.Silver and of course Bruce.I can't make it I caught a case and st louis is as far as they let me go I can't cross state lines for a while.but thats cool always next year
> *


cool homie and sorry about your shit,but fuck yea next year will be tight dogg.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 09:13 AM~6223127
> *cool homie and sorry about your shit,but fuck yea next year will be tight dogg.
> *


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 08:02 AM~6223082
> *It's not go back and see jamie stated this it's better then anything YOU ever done or will ever do shit not me.I said it's clean ,but not the best ever please.What up nim whos going to vegas and when?And nim what you think v6's should only hop other v6's right.I'll tell you all what we are going to bring out a big body maybe we'll put a v6 in it so we can nose them v6's up.
> *


You need to go back to school and finish it so you can READ and SPELL. YOU means you not your whole club, just because you sweep the floor at Street Riders doesn't mean you BUILT any cars. You have brought my name up 2 more times and I'm not TELLING you again.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 02:45 PM~6223319
> *You need to go back to school and finish it so you can READ and SPELL.  YOU means you not your whole club, just because you sweep the floor at Street Riders doesn't mean you BUILT any cars. You have brought my name up 2 more times and I'm not TELLING you again.
> *


I didn't even finish school and guess what i can still hold a job.Not telling me what?funny how you can't even go by what you say(i'm not letting you get me into this again)And i must sweep floors pretty good because we are still opened.Maybe thats the trick a clean shop  Anyway i was talking to nim not you.
:wave: :wave: Remember you started this(it sure is quit now).


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 09:30 AM~6223510
> *I didn't even finish school and guess what i can still hold a job.Not telling me what?funny how you can't even go by what you say(i'm not letting you get me into this again)And i must sweep floors pretty good because we are still opened.Maybe thats the trick a clean shop  Anyway i was talking to nim not you.
> :wave:  :wave: Remember you started this(it sure is quit now).
> *


There will be silence real soon.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 10:32 PM~6221721
> *are you kidding me homie we knew it would be like this as some as they came out with something.And not in the same catagory are you fucking kidding me homie.His frame is the only thing that i'll give you is nicer,and only because allens was done 3-4 years ago.and it ain't done leafing striping and murals are on the way.Chrome mufflers and pipe,all chromed out pumps and fittings with hard lines and 3 big dumps,Chrome driveshaft and tranny crossmember(not pianted)and a real motor,come on dude to say the monte is way better dogg your trippin.And for hopping you can't even start to compare a v6 hopper to a v8 hopper not even by there rules,but i bet the rules will change agian like they always do.
> 
> 
> ...


GOTTA ADMIT DAN'S MONTE IS CLEANER HOMIE! BUT YOUR LINCOLN BEATS HIS MONTE IN THE SHOW CATEGORY


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 07:19 PM~6220460
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: All i say is this V6 V6 V6 V6 it should be higher.And thats how you roll :uh:  :uh: You just came out with this so thats how you roll now.As far as allens goes better motor better hydro setup and way better looking over all.And his car has been out for 2 years and the frame was done about 2 years before that so thats why it didn't matter to him back then.But look you've been out for 3 years by your own statements lets see what i and my homies have 3 years from now.I called this a long time ago you all took your time and then when you came out you act like you the shit.See ya.
> 
> And as far as my statement in that topic you posted.Shit it's right on the money now you have a car and you made a show.And i bet you'll be at more now,hows that talking shit it's just the truth.and what did you use to go around the gold on the frame a red marker,look at that wavy shit.
> *


THE MONTE WINS MIDGET MAN!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Good thing I just built this for my *STREET CAR*!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> IT'LL OUT HOP THAT ELCO!!!!!!!


It shuold with a v6
[/quote]
DUMMY THE V-8 WILL MAKE YOU HOP HIGHER BECAUSE OF THE COUNTER BALANCE!!!!! FASTER YOU COME DOWN THE HIGHER YOU GO!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 12:12 AM~6222198
> *I'm not knocking down dans either,but come on you his friend and in his click. :uh: I think both piant jobs are equally nice just depends on what you personally like.And are we looking at the same shit,you talk of detail,what is detailed in dans trunk?No chrome fittings no hardlines just painted rack and batts,just like allens exect allen has more chrome.allens interior is all new everything wrapped so how is dans better he has the same shit?Underneath they are also close allen has more chrome under there also exhuast and tanny crossbar and driveshaft,dans piant does look better under there but we have done work on allens since he got it out and hes had it out longer.As far as frame yes dans is way cleaner i'll give you that.And motors i'm sorry i don't see where it gets much better then allens but i haven't seen dans yet,no one has posted a pic i wonder why.Allens bumpers grill and all the trim is new or has been rechromed,so i'm sorry i think they are pretty close and thats real not because on on this side.
> 
> You said it where is it more detailed?????????????????????????????????????
> ...


YOU CAN'T COMPARE A BED TO A TRUNK BOZO!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 07:34 AM~6216775
> *And so do we,end of story.
> *


NOT REALLY


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

On the real you guys are never going to agree on anything so let it go. I know for a fact that both clicks build some fucking outstanding cars so what does it matter who's is better. you could have the exact same car and would disagree for some reason or the other color/motor/paint whatever just relax and concentrate on whats important to you unless arguing about this shit is... I know I have been around both camps and both are cool just to different kinds of people... well since I seen everybody else on here giving there 2 cents I thought I would throw mine in...... hey also its a fucking tie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2006, 12:28 AM~6178193
> *Damn i think youv'e siad this about 5 times now,i siad your a dorky white boy i'm not talking about anyone else.and Us and your own crew knows your a bitch tino proved that.Real fact. :0
> *


WHEN DID TINO PROVE IT? WHEN HE SOCKED HIM IN THE ELBOW AND RAN OFF?! ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 15 2006, 12:29 AM~6178201
> *Really i've had the same job for over 14 years you've never been able to hold one longer then a year.Whos the loser.
> *


A MEAT CUTTER IS A GOOD JOB. I WAS ONE IN COLLEGE!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 14 2006, 07:55 AM~6170409
> *Just as you suspected?????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You siad it's been 3 years since you had a hopper not me.And oh i see if i say i'm not going to do nothing for a whole year then it's ok? :uh: Shit goes on for everyone that poeple don't expect i'm haveing a big thing at my house where i'm going to get fucked up at not that your dorky whiteboy none drinking ass would know anything about that,but i don't really want to get up at 8:00 to go to a small show all hung over plus i'm doning things for vegas right now also.I love how you guys plan everything,shit it's lowriding if you were anykind of real rider you would have gone to some shows this year with or without a car.But no your ass won't go unless you know your gonna have something,thats a simp dork all the way around.
> *


CAN I GET A HOP?!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

EVERY BODY JUST WAIT TILL MY LAC COMES OUT :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2006, 10:20 AM~6223824
> *EVERY BODY JUST WAIT TILL MY LAC COMES OUT  :biggrin:
> *


As long as it has 13's or 14's. :biggrin: Not 22's. :angry:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 09:31 AM~6223858
> *As long as it has 13's or 14's. :biggrin:  Not 22's. :angry:
> *


GO SHAVE BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2006, 11:20 AM~6223824
> *EVERY BODY JUST WAIT TILL MY LAC COMES OUT  :biggrin:
> *



Let's plan it out and get working...oh wait...that would be dorky.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 09:38 AM~6223904
> *Let's plan it out and get working...oh wait...that would be dorky.
> *


DORKY wHITEBOY?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

13'S ON THE LAC WITH A PISTON PUMP


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I am going to go the obvious route and say that a v-8 is only 120-150 lbs. heavier than a V-6, especially a 4.3. And I would say 4 more batts in the bed of the elco is about 250 lbs. so now who has the upper hand? Think before you talk in my opinion. And saying the frame was built 3 years ago on the elco is just a cop out. Smoothing frames has been around awhile. And from the looks of it that frame wouldn't be smooth unless it has a lot of bondo. I am not hating by any means just trying to straighten up some of the statements being said.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2006, 11:46 AM~6223956
> *13'S ON THE LAC WITH A PISTON PUMP
> *



Stop planning...you'll dork it up!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 11:31 AM~6223858
> *As long as it has 13's or 14's. :biggrin:  Not 22's. :angry:
> *



This one slipped by me!! 14s?? Yetti, did you hit your head? lol


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2006, 09:46 AM~6223958
> *I am going to go the obvious route and say that a v-8 is only 120-150 lbs. heavier than a V-6, especially a 4.3.  And I would say 4 more batts in the bed of the elco is about 250 lbs. so now who has the upper hand?  Think before you talk in my opinion.  And saying the frame was built 3 years ago on the elco is just a cop out.  Smoothing frames has been around awhile.  And from the looks of it that frame wouldn't be smooth unless it has a lot of bondo.  I am not hating by any means just trying to straighten up some of the statements being said.
> *


PREACH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2006, 11:46 AM~6223958
> *I am going to go the obvious route and say that a v-8 is only 120-150 lbs. heavier than a V-6, especially a 4.3.  And I would say 4 more batts in the bed of the elco is about 250 lbs. so now who has the upper hand?  Think before you talk in my opinion.  And saying the frame was built 3 years ago on the elco is just a cop out.  Smoothing frames has been around awhile.  And from the looks of it that frame wouldn't be smooth unless it has a lot of bondo.  I am not hating by any means just trying to straighten up some of the statements being said.
> *



And if your v8 has aluminum intake, pistons, crank, connecting rods, heads. and your v6 is stock with A/C & all of the accessories. Then your looking at close to the same weight


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 22 2006, 12:51 PM~6223993
> *And if your v8 has aluminum intake, pistons, crank, connecting rods, heads. and your v6 is stock with A/C & all of the accessories.  Then your looking at close to the same weight
> *



Probably less. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2006, 11:53 AM~6224002
> *Probably less.  :biggrin:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

DORKY WHITEBOY :biggrin: LETS STRRT PLANNING TONIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

IS LESS BETTER?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S THE YETTI?!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 10:49 AM~6223978
> *This one slipped by me!!  14s??  Yetti, did you hit your head?  lol
> *


Baby steps. :biggrin: you know I ONLY run 13's. :0


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

JAMIE I NEED TO TLK TO YOU


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 22 2006, 11:06 AM~6224077
> *JAMIE I NEED TO TLK TO YOU
> *


Call me then. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 10:01 AM~6224057
> *Baby steps. :biggrin:  you know I ONLY run 13's. :0
> *


NOT ON THAT BARNABY JONES CAR YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2006, 11:24 AM~6224153
> *NOT ON THAT BARNABY JONES CAR YOU DIDN'T!!!!!!
> *


I did have some 14's but never again. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I love my 14's LOL I got 13 d's for my classics though not for the hopper and I got some ballons on that bitch also :biggrin: and thats why I always said to each there own.peace i am out homie's


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 22 2006, 11:28 AM~6224172
> *I love my 14's LOL I got 13 d's for my classics though not for the hopper and I got some ballons on that bitch also  :biggrin: and thats why I always said to each there own.peace i am out homie's
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 10:26 AM~6224164
> *I did have some 14's but never again. :biggrin:
> *


MORE THAN ONCE BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 21 2006, 07:25 PM~6220499
> *Maybe your right but others say shit like that all the time,pinky dfl and others why do i only catch shit.
> *


i have not seen it ass soon as i do i will say something to them to


i done with this shit i got another car to build :0 






i hope you BOYS are ready hopefuly buy feb. if not 



indy lowrider show here i come


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2006, 03:55 PM~6223677
> *YOU CAN'T COMPARE A BED TO A TRUNK BOZO!!!!!!!!
> *


Why not they did,go bug someone else this is talk for people with cars.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Sep 22 2006, 04:11 PM~6223767
> *On the real you guys are never going to agree on anything so let it go. I know for a fact that both clicks build some fucking outstanding cars so what does it matter who's is better. you could have the exact same car and would disagree for some reason or the other color/motor/paint whatever just relax and concentrate on whats important to you unless arguing about this shit is... I know I have been around both camps and both are cool just to different kinds of people... well since I seen everybody else on here giving there 2 cents I thought I would throw mine in...... hey also its a fucking tie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You do know both sides,and you know whats up so i agree ,i'm done shit i 'm getting ready for vegas 3rd year straight.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2006, 04:46 PM~6223958
> *I am going to go the obvious route and say that a v-8 is only 120-150 lbs. heavier than a V-6, especially a 4.3.  And I would say 4 more batts in the bed of the elco is about 250 lbs. so now who has the upper hand?  Think before you talk in my opinion.  And saying the frame was built 3 years ago on the elco is just a cop out.  Smoothing frames has been around awhile.  And from the looks of it that frame wouldn't be smooth unless it has a lot of bondo.  I am not hating by any means just trying to straighten up some of the statements being said.
> *


you know what dogg ,first off he has 12 we have 14 thats 2 more batts not 4 what did you just say about think before you talk.Second it's no secret you are cool with them so get there back if you must.And as for the frame it was done right when we jumped in with shawn and allen didn't seem to care at that time,i think there are plenty frames in your click that aren't all smooth also.And allens elco is bad as fuck i was at san antonio,indy,houston,and vegas last year and saw how people reacted to it have you or any in your club ever had a car that done?Not hating just asking.And i've been into hopping for along time and i don't care what the fuck a motor wieghs if you have a v6 then thats something you are going to hear about,just like big tires,or 13's agaist 14's thats just a fact.They even used that agiast some people before on here.But since it's all good to have a v6 now maybe we'll build something with one.And fuck bondo if your using bondo then your frame ain't shit all metal for us.Laters timmay.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2006, 04:02 PM~6223711
> *NOT REALLY
> *


Do you have a car yet????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 22 2006, 04:12 PM~6223779
> *WHEN DID TINO PROVE IT? WHEN HE SOCKED HIM IN THE ELBOW AND RAN OFF?! ENQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW?
> *


 :uh: :uh: You are a wierd dude bro,always talking stupid.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 22 2006, 04:51 PM~6223993
> *And if your v8 has aluminum intake, pistons, crank, connecting rods, heads. and your v6 is stock with A/C & all of the accessories.  Then your looking at close to the same weight
> *


Hell your right lets all get v6's and big tires and do the damn thing. :uh: :uh:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

What up lodirt


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 11:38 PM~6228220
> *Hell your right lets all get v6's and big tires and do the damn thing. :uh:  :uh:
> *


Ive been thinkin about puttin a 4 cylinder in my lincoln :rofl:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 23 2006, 12:38 AM~6228220
> *Hell your right lets all get v6's and big tires and do the damn thing. :uh:  :uh:
> *


We have BEEN doing that  :biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm new to St Louis. Any shows coming up before winter?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 23 2006, 02:29 PM~6229290
> *We have BEEN doing that    :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Sep 23 2006, 01:40 PM~6229054
> *Ive been thinkin about puttin a 4 cylinder in my lincoln  :rofl:
> *


I'm sure some people will do that someday,and it will still be ok. :biggrin:


----------



## 10-dubb (Feb 21, 2004)

I HEARD THEY GONNA HAVE RAIN OUT DATE FOR OCT 15 TH
IS THE CARSHOW PART GOING DOWN AGAIN
THEY SAID ON THE RADIO IF YOU GOT YOUR TICKET STUB YOU GET IN ON THE 15TH


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 10-dubb_@Sep 23 2006, 07:20 PM~6231873
> *I HEARD THEY GONNA HAVE RAIN OUT DATE FOR OCT 15 TH
> IS THE CARSHOW PART GOING DOWN AGAIN
> THEY SAID ON THE RADIO IF YOU GOT YOUR TICKET STUB YOU GET IN ON THE 15TH
> *


hook me up with a tick homie come on J pick me up on the way :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

i got my ticket still :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 23 2006, 09:07 PM~6232237
> *i got my ticket still  :biggrin:
> *


2X


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 23 2006, 09:25 PM~6232316
> *2X
> *


X3


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

hey theres is a little show here in my town sunday the 25 if anyone in the lou is int.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 23 2006, 09:29 PM~6232341
> *hey theres is a little show here in my town sunday the 25 if anyone in the lou is int.
> *


When is it Lo?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 23 2006, 09:30 PM~6232346
> *When is it Lo?
> *


tomorrow 

i said something about it about a week ago on one of the many stl topics :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Sep 23 2006, 09:32 PM~6232355
> *tomorrow
> 
> i said something about it about a week ago on one of the many stl topics  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I would go but I gonna be tired as hell when I get off in the morning. What time though? You and Short gonna hit it though?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 23 2006, 09:34 PM~6232372
> *Damn, I would go but I gonna be tired as hell when I get off in the morning.  What time though?  You and Short gonna hit it though?
> *


 dont know about shortdog but ill be there  
i think some of the PLAYTIME boys mite make it to

they dont have a lowrider class but thats y i wont to get some rides over here so we can change the hotroders ways and bring some lolos to cross the brige :biggrin: 



i think there getting kinda tierd of just seeing lodirty 64 and shortdog 62 :0


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i got 3 tickets for black sunday would it be wrong if i scalped them now at a very very discounted rate? 

check it..paying gateways peeps 55 dollars ...paying the big I 5 dorrahs 


whos tha ones showin love


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2006, 08:53 AM~6223664
> *Good thing I just built this for my STREET CAR!
> *


the monte is cute dan :0 :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Sep 23 2006, 09:07 PM~6232237
> *i got my ticket still  :biggrin:
> *


so your ticket dried out ok? :roflmao:


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Sep 24 2006, 12:55 PM~6235088
> *so your ticket dried out ok? :roflmao:
> *


thats funny


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

:0 I didn't know KC didn't get along!


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 22 2006, 10:31 AM~6223858
> *As long as it has 13's or 14's. :biggrin:  Not 22's. :angry:
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 24 2006, 01:44 PM~6235046
> *the monte is cute dan :0  :biggrin:
> *



You're so sweet!! :cheesy:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 10:17 PM~6228128
> *Why not they did,go bug someone else this is talk for people with cars.
> *


HERE WE GO WITH THAT SHIT AGAIN!! NOW DO YOU KNOW WHAT I HAVE? OR DO I HAVE TO MAKE YOU LOOK STUPID AGAIN! REMEMBER ON YOUR WEBSITE WHEN YOU PUT THE SHIT WE BUILT IN YOUR CUSTOMERS CARS SECTION AND I BUSTED YOU VERTICALLY CHALLENGED BITCHES OUT AND YOU FOOLS HAD TO PUT A DISCLAMIER ON YOUR WEBSITE BECAUSE I WOULD'VE FLOWN DOWN TO K.C. AND GOT THAT ASS?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 10:17 PM~6228128
> *Why not they did,go bug someone else this is talk for people with cars.
> *


DUDE THE ELCO THEY BUILT WAS CLEANER AND HIT HIGHER!!!!!!!! YOU LET SOME DORKY wHITEBOYS CLOWN YOU FOOLS!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 10:33 PM~6228206
> *Do you have a car yet????????????????????????????????????
> *


8 OF THEM? ARE YOU ABLE TO RIDE ON THE BIG KIDS RIDES YET?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 10:35 PM~6228213
> *:uh:  :uh: You are a wierd dude bro,always talking stupid.
> *


HOW AM I WEIRD? BECAUSE I SPEAK THE TRUTH!! I HEAR A HORN HONKING! GO EMTPY OUT THE MEAT TRUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NOW HERE'S A DORKY wHITEBOY!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

ETCH-A-SKETCH PATTERNS?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

MEAT MARKET FOR MIDGETS?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 25 2006, 08:08 AM~6239428
> *You're so sweet!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: figured you would like that


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 25 2006, 04:23 PM~6239829
> *HOW AM I WEIRD? BECAUSE I SPEAK THE TRUTH!!  I HEAR A HORN HONKING! GO EMTPY OUT THE MEAT TRUCK!!!!!!!!
> *


Speak the truth?shit your fool of shit dogg you pm me talking about lets fuck with hi-C and then you come on here talking shit,and we always had the disclaimer on our site and it even said just a low-low page.since you have all these rides :uh: I'll be looking for them at vegas,but i'd bet you aren't going to have them there again(3 years in a role).And come to K C fool i'll pay for your ticket what the fuck you gonna do(nothing just talk shit as always)Go back to your fat nasty black girl topic where you belong.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy15_@Sep 22 2006, 07:03 AM~6222162
> *Now this is just my .02.  I'm not hating on nobody's shit at all because both of the cars are clean, very clean.  I've had the pleasure of seeing the red monte this past weekend up close at Black Sunday and I've had a chance to see the Elco too here in St. Louis at the cancelled 314 show/get together.  Me personally I like the Elco a little more than the LS, but that's in no way taking anything from that LS at all.  It's just my opinion but boy, if that LS had a mean soundin' 8 in it I'd be all on that shit. But it's really close to me though, but that 8 makes a big difference to me some may not agree, but like I said, not hate from me at all both cars are sick.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2006, 09:41 PM~6244788
> *Speak the truth?shit your fool of shit dogg you pm me talking about lets fuck with hi-C and then you come on here talking shit,and we always had the disclaimer on our site and it even said just a low-low page.since you have all these rides :uh: I'll be looking for them at vegas,but i'd bet you aren't going to have them there again(3 years in a role).And come to K C fool i'll pay for your ticket what the fuck you gonna do(nothing just talk shit as always)Go back to your fat nasty black girl topic where you belong.
> *


AND I DID FUCK WITH HI-CALIBER AND THEY DIDN'T GET ALL BUTT HURT LIKE YOU! THEY ALL KNOW IT'S JOKES AND FUN!! SO WHAT IF THEY USE LEAD! SO DO YOU GUYS! BIG FUCKING DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GET A LIFE AND SOME HEIGHT!!!!!!!!!AND IF YOU THINK I DON'T HAVE CARS YOU'RE THE DUMBEST MOTHERFUCKER ON EARTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 25 2006, 09:41 PM~6244788
> *Speak the truth?shit your fool of shit dogg you pm me talking about lets fuck with hi-C and then you come on here talking shit,and we always had the disclaimer on our site and it even said just a low-low page.since you have all these rides :uh: I'll be looking for them at vegas,but i'd bet you aren't going to have them there again(3 years in a role).And come to K C fool i'll pay for your ticket what the fuck you gonna do(nothing just talk shit as always)Go back to your fat nasty black girl topic where you belong.
> *


YOU SAID IT SHORTY! YOU'LL PAY FOR MY TICKET TO K.C.!!!!!!!! I ONLY FLY 1ST CLASS BITCH SO CALL AND WE CAN SET A DATE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

HEY SMURFETTE, HOW COME NONE OF THE SHIT YOU GUYS "BUILD" DO THIS?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

THIS IS HOW A MONTE SHOULD LOOK!!!! I GIVE THIS CAR A SUPER NATURAL CALIBER OF QUALITY BUILD! GOOD JOB DAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 26 2006, 08:47 AM~6246704
> *THIS IS HOW A MONTE SHOULD LOOK!!!! I GIVE THIS CAR A SUPER NATURAL CALIBER OF QUALITY BUILD! GOOD JOB DAN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WOW NICE FKN MONTE WOW WOW WOW


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

S/R MIDGET CAN REALLY GROOVE!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 26 2006, 03:32 PM~6246633
> *YOU SAID IT SHORTY!  YOU'LL PAY FOR MY TICKET TO K.C.!!!!!!!! I ONLY FLY 1ST CLASS BITCH SO CALL AND WE CAN SET A DATE!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whos butt hurt now. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 26 2006, 05:00 PM~6249861
> *Whos butt hurt now. :0
> *


MAN YOU'RE A PUSSY!!!!!!!!!!!!! LET'S HOOK UP AFTER THE HOLIDAYS!! THAT WAY YOU CAN SAVE ALL YOUR MONEY FROM BEING SANTA'S ELF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

JUST LIKE A PUNK ASS MIDGET!!!!!!! SCARED TO HANG WITH THE BIG BOYS!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 23 2006, 09:29 AM~6229290
> *We have BEEN doing that    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 22 2006, 07:12 AM~6222198
> *I'm not knocking down dans either,but come on you his friend and in his click. :uh: I think both piant jobs are equally nice just depends on what you personally like.And are we looking at the same shit,you talk of detail,what is detailed in dans trunk?No chrome fittings no hardlines just painted rack and batts,just like allens exect allen has more chrome.allens interior is all new everything wrapped so how is dans better he has the same shit?Underneath they are also close allen has more chrome under there also exhuast and tanny crossbar and driveshaft,dans piant does look better under there but we have done work on allens since he got it out and hes had it out longer.As far as frame yes dans is way cleaner i'll give you that(but we don't bondo a frame all metal for us.).And motors i'm sorry i don't see where it gets much better then allens but i haven't seen dans yet,no one has posted a pic i wonder why.Allens bumpers grill and all the trim is new or has been rechromed,so i'm sorry i think they are pretty close and thats real not because on on this side.
> 
> You said it where is it more detailed?????????????????????????????????????
> ...


K C rider you never answered back?


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

your joking right maybe its time you see the build up topic you lost get over it :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Sep 26 2006, 02:47 PM~6246704
> *THIS IS HOW A MONTE SHOULD LOOK!!!! I GIVE THIS CAR A SUPER NATURAL CALIBER OF QUALITY BUILD! GOOD JOB DAN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


that monte is pillsbury dough boy fresh .... left side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 1 2006, 07:05 AM~6280475
> *your joking right maybe its time you see the build up topic you lost get over it :uh:
> *


Really,a bunch of painted shit that should be chrome,a v6,and bondo to make the frame smooth.(should be all metal) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What did i lose :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'll give you this it's way better then your cutty,way more detail.I just wanted to know where there was more detail in the trunk like you said?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2006, 01:43 AM~6286357
> *Really,a bunch of painted shit that should be chrome,a v6,and bondo to make the frame smooth.(should be all metal) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: What did i lose :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll give you this it's way better then your cutty,way more detail.I just wanted to know where there was more detail in the trunk like you said?
> *



How about you try to stop talking shit with others people cars against my car....then turn around in the same post and dog other people with MY CAR! Just one of my cars hops higher than your hopper and looks better and has more done to it then your "show" car. I can see why it bothers you so much and you can't let it go.


Simple fact.....you couldn't do 1/16 of the shit I can do. You don't build cars yourself, you are just a mouth that takes his cars to get painted at a wack ass shop in town. I thought you learned the first time...guess not. :roflmao:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

it really pays to read the paper sometimes

a clipping from yesterdays news


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 1 2006, 11:43 PM~6286357
> *Really,a bunch of painted shit that should be chrome,a v6,and bondo to make the frame smooth.(should be all metal) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: What did i lose :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'll give you this it's way better then your cutty,way more detail.I just wanted to know where there was more detail in the trunk like you said?
> *


THE MONTE LOOKS BETTER THAN THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 03:09 PM~6287376
> *How about you try to stop talking shit with others people cars against my car....then turn around in the same post and dog other people with MY CAR!  Just one of my cars hops higher than your hopper and looks better and has more done to it then your "show" car.  I can see why it bothers you so much and you can't let it go.
> Simple fact.....you couldn't do 1/16 of the shit I can do.  You don't build cars yourself, you are just a mouth that takes his cars to get painted at a wack ass shop in town.  I thought you learned the first time...guess not.  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Dumb ass, he(kc rider said yours had more detail in the trunk,be real you know thats not the case.And by the way allen said he'll see you about what you had to say about his car.And your right i can't put bondo on a frame to make it look smooth(and we don't have to we make the metal look smooth)And i couldn't do body work and bullshit like that,but just because you do it your self don't make it tight.Look at the cars levi paints i guess since people take there cars to him that means there not tight. :uh: :uh: And once again by your own dorky rules v6's and v'8s and g-bodys and big bodys are very different cars.And you wouldn't take a loss to someone with a v6 if you had a v8 so niether will i.Funny how once again the rules you go by change to suit what you have.And i'll tell you what take your piece of shit v6 to vegas and lets see who does better.And it's funny how your little bitches run and tell you shit that they think they know.Damn what do you pay people to try and find out about me. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And as far as what i did,since you want to know i did pay someone to paint it and it's way better then your fire engine red with one painted on gold stripe.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 2 2006, 03:43 PM~6287587
> *THE MONTE LOOKS BETTER THAN THE SHIT YOU GUYS BUILD!!!!!
> *


Mine will be in veags will yours??????????????????????????????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm gonna say one thing about this whole ordeal...I absolutely love Dan's car..the bitch looks bad from head to toe..BUT I have noticed one thing and I'm just wondering about it? there have been 2 discrepencies that I've noticed..

1. when Brandon's car came out with that bad ass trunk Hi Caliber was the first in KC (or so it was claimed) and when Fabian came out he was copying...

2. then I could be wrong on this but one of the big things about Brian's monte was that it had a V8 and I guess the Street Riders monte had a V6 and got stuck..


now on this car it doesn't have the trunk of past builds by this crew and it has a V6 something that was a big no-no before..why? I can see Fabian's point of view that the rules change..

I'm on neither side..I've had problems with Fabian before and I think he says shit without thinking sometimes that come back to bite him in the ass but as far as I'm concerned we're cool(as cool as people that see each other maybe 2-3 tims ayear can be) and of course the Hi caliber crew or D4L crew I'm cool as hell with..but I just wanted to comment and get a response on this matter.. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 10:09 AM~6287376
> *How about you try to stop talking shit with others people cars against my car....then turn around in the same post and dog other people with MY CAR!  Just one of my cars hops higher than your hopper and looks better and has more done to it then your "show" car.  I can see why it bothers you so much and you can't let it go.
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! The monte is game tight!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 2 2006, 04:10 PM~6289697
> *I'm gonna say one thing about this whole ordeal...I absolutely love Dan's car..the bitch looks bad from head to toe..BUT I have noticed one thing and I'm just wondering about it? there have been 2 discrepencies that I've noticed..
> 
> 1. when Brandon's car came out with that bad ass trunk Hi Caliber was the first in KC (or so it was claimed) and when Fabian came out he was copying...
> ...


As I already stated we built the highest hopping V8 double pump and the highest hopping V8 single pump already...I'm not trying to break any records. Every car I have had up to this point has been a V8.....but this new car is just for fun so I'm not tripping. I had to give him something to complain about and i think I succeeded. :biggrin:






25.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 04:21 PM~6289803
> *As I already stated we built the highest hopping V8 double pump and the highest hopping V8 single pump already...I'm not trying to break any records.  Every car I have had up to this point has been a V8.....but this new car is just for fun so I'm not tripping.  I had to give him something to complain about. :biggrin:
> 25.
> *


you're killing me.. :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin: What until the end of the build topic so I can show my gold painted stripe!!! :0 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2006, 01:58 PM~6289591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Dumb ass, he(kc rider said yours had more detail in the trunk,be real you know thats not the case.And by the way allen said he'll see you about what you had to say about his car.And your right i can't put bondo on a frame to make it look smooth(and we don't have to we make the metal look smooth)And i couldn't do body work and bullshit like that,but just because you do it your self don't make it tight.Look at the cars levi paints i guess since people take there cars to him that means there not tight. :uh:  :uh: And once again by your own dorky rules v6's and v'8s and g-bodys and big bodys are very different cars.And you wouldn't take a loss to someone with a v6 if you had a v8 so niether will i.Funny how once again the rules you go by change to suit what you have.And i'll tell you what take your piece of shit v6 to vegas and lets see who does better.And it's funny how your little bitches run and tell you shit that they think they know.Damn what do you pay people to try and find out about me. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And as far as what i did,since you want to know i did pay someone to paint it and it's way better then your fire engine red with one painted on gold stripe.
> *


DON'T HATE MIDGET MAN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 04:23 PM~6289826
> *:biggrin:  What until the end of the build topic so I can show my gold painted stripe!!!  :0  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 1 2006, 12:05 AM~6280475
> *your joking right maybe its time you see the build up topic you lost get over it :uh:
> *


HE'S TOO SHORT TO LOOK OR GET OVER ANYTHING HOMIE!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2006, 02:00 PM~6289604
> *BUT IT'LL BE WORTH OVER 100K!!!!!!!</span>  HOW ABOUT YOU??????*


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 2 2006, 04:27 PM~6289865
> *WON'T BE A LOWRIDER BUT IT'LL BE WORTH OVER 100K!!!!!!! HOW ABOUT YOU??????
> *


----------



## singelpumpblazer (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 02:21 PM~6289803
> *As I already stated we built the highest hopping V8 double pump and the highest hopping V8 single pump already...I'm not trying to break any records.  Every car I have had up to this point has been a V8.....but this new car is just for fun so I'm not tripping.  I had to give him something to complain about and i think I succeeded. :biggrin:
> 25.
> *


you forgot to ad that they were both built after. d4l monte was built after the majestics monte brandons linc was built after tinos went single and now dans after allens 
and our monte had a v8 and barely got stuck when it first came out and when i had it i drove it on the streets and roll hopped at every show and in front of the shop just for fun. check the vids and the pics it looked like it was hittin pretty hard at individuals stl show and comin back down.and for when shawn had it it was strictly a hopper. did we pull it up on any of your "street" cars ever nope but i remember u pullin brians radical monte up on fabians stock big body in oklcity. bottom line is you wait till u see what we do then try to out do it and say u did it first.thats a FACT.


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

I am not taking anything away from you or Street Riders or the Elco. I believe overall the Monte is a little more detailed, but thats just my opinion. also, I personally love chrome, but just think about how much more work it takes to prep it and paint it than just drop it off at a chrome shop. And I do think done correctly paint with chrome looks good. Looks better than just all chrome, thats something I regretted with my personal car. Like my gas tank for instance, it would have been way better if I would have painted and put a mural on the tank and just chromed the straps, again this is just my opinion, I am not bashing you, but I do feel very strongly, if the cars were in a show up against each other, the Monte would win. Also do you have any pics of any frame you have ever done that looks as good as that one?? If not just leave it alone..... Another thing, does it really make you feel good to call all these people foul names, becasue I would bet you wouldn't do that shit in person. After all you said this was just a little internet fun, right?? :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 2 2006, 10:44 PM~6292766
> *I am not taking anything away from you or Street Riders or the Elco. I believe overall the Monte is a little more detailed, but thats just my opinion. also, I personally love chrome, but just think about how much more work it takes to prep it and paint it than just drop it off at a chrome shop. And I do think done correctly paint with chrome looks good. Looks better than just all chrome, thats something I regretted with my personal car. Like my gas tank for instance, it would have been way better if I would have painted and put a mural on the tank and just chromed the straps, again this is just my opinion, I am not bashing you, but I do feel very strongly, if the cars were in a show up against each other, the Monte would win. Also do you have any pics of any frame you have ever done that looks as good as that one?? If not just leave it alone..... Another thing, does it really make you feel good to call all these people foul names, becasue I would bet you wouldn't do that shit in person. After all you said this was just a little internet fun, right?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singelpumpblazer_@Oct 2 2006, 11:22 PM~6290809
> *you forgot to ad that they were both built after.  d4l monte was built after the majestics monte brandons linc was built after tinos went single and now dans after allens
> and our monte had a v8 and barely got stuck when it first came out and when i had it i drove it on the streets and roll hopped at every show and in front of the shop just for fun. check the vids and the pics it looked like it was hittin pretty hard at individuals stl show and comin back down.and for when shawn had it it was strictly a hopper.  did we pull it up on any of your "street" cars ever nope but i remember u pullin brians radical monte up on fabians stock big body in oklcity. bottom line is you wait till u see what we do then try to out do it and say u did it first.thats a FACT.
> *


It's about time . :biggrin: everyone on here thinks what is said on LIL is the truth but most of it is bull.We know whats up brain.I bet next they'll go to vegas with a car just because we did it. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 2 2006, 09:10 PM~6289697
> *I'm gonna say one thing about this whole ordeal...I absolutely love Dan's car..the bitch looks bad from head to toe..BUT I have noticed one thing and I'm just wondering about it? there have been 2 discrepencies that I've noticed..
> 
> 1. when Brandon's car came out with that bad ass trunk Hi Caliber was the first in KC (or so it was claimed) and when Fabian came out he was copying...
> ...


Sorry bro but you are wrong,don't you remember tinos trunk all panels and piant and all big dumps way before brandons trunk ever came out.And we have put out many since then,and the only one they put out clean was brandons.

And our monte did have a v8 and sometimes it stuck if the pumps weren't working right.But it also didn't stick at shows like stl individuals and the 314 show that they were even at and saw it not stick. The thing is they always talked about having a v8 but now it's ok to hop a v6????????And the main fact is we do shit first then they try and built something alittle better.(which is easy to do when you know what you need to beat)Our monte so they did there monte,tino went single so they built brandons single,allens clean elco so they built dans monte.

and as far as me and you i always considered you a friend,but when i said that shit in stl to the stl individuals that were talking shit to us,who called you and told you want i said.I'd be willing to bet money on who it was and what i said had nothing to do with you guys.But i'd agree i do say shit sometimes that i shouldn't say in the heat of shit.but after that you seemed to have problems with us(me).And it's not just you they have done this with alot of peeps.hell when we were trying to get in the M they were pmen people telling them not to let us in.Whats that bullshit. Bottom line is we both can build nice cars,and we both will always talk shit on the other side sad but true.Problem is that most peeps on here always want to get in on our beef and pick sides.

Anyway fuck that dumb shit you going to be in vegas?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KC Rider_@Oct 3 2006, 03:44 AM~6292766
> *I am not taking anything away from you or Street Riders or the Elco. I believe overall the Monte is a little more detailed, but thats just my opinion. also, I personally love chrome, but just think about how much more work it takes to prep it and paint it than just drop it off at a chrome shop. And I do think done correctly paint with chrome looks good. Looks better than just all chrome, thats something I regretted with my personal car. Like my gas tank for instance, it would have been way better if I would have painted and put a mural on the tank and just chromed the straps, again this is just my opinion, I am not bashing you, but I do feel very strongly, if the cars were in a show up against each other, the Monte would win. Also do you have any pics of any frame you have ever done that looks as good as that one?? If not just leave it alone..... Another thing, does it really make you feel good to call all these people foul names, becasue I would bet you wouldn't do that shit in person. After all you said this was just a little internet fun, right?? :biggrin:
> 
> *


How are you talking too?More work to paint it :uh: You still have to take it apart clean it up and PAY way more for chrome.But i will agree piant and chrome do look good but which is better is just a matter of opinion.And at a show i think your wrong you get pionts for every part of your car which would give allen more on the engine and trunk and the rest is pretty close except for the frame which would not give that many more pionts at a show.Hell i've taking first at alot of shows with no frame work. :biggrin: and all what people i call dan a dork which he is who else are you talking about.Theres only one problem here homie and your a perfect example,people that want to get in on shit that has nothing to do with them.We have beef between us not between us and you so why you always getting into this shit?Thats just real shit bro,they have a whole click that has nothing to do with this that is talking shit.

And one last thing on the frame crap yes we have put out some smooth frames heres a few, but theres one difference we don't use bondo to make it smooth we just make it as smooth as we can with all metal.(the way it should be)And also not ever frame they have done has been all smooth either.








Theres some patterns we are practiceing on for future builds.
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 2 2006, 09:27 PM~6289865
> *WON'T BE A LOWRIDER BUT IT'LL BE WORTH OVER 100K!!!!!!! HOW ABOUT YOU??????
> *


Wont be a lowrider :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: figures.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 09:21 PM~6289803
> *As I already stated we built the highest hopping V8 double pump and the highest hopping V8 single pump already...I'm not trying to break any records.  Every car I have had up to this point has been a V8.....but this new car is just for fun so I'm not tripping.  I had to give him something to complain about and i think I succeeded. :biggrin:
> 25.
> *


You have?????????????????????allens has done 60 + what did yours do??????????
More bullshit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 2 2006, 09:21 PM~6289803
> *As I already stated we built the highest hopping V8 double pump and the highest hopping V8 single pump already...I'm not trying to break any records.   Every car I have had up to this point has been a V8.....but this new car is just for fun so I'm not tripping.   I had to give him something to complain about and i think I succeeded. :biggrin:
> 25.
> *


You have?????????????????????allens has done 60 + what did yours do??????????
More bullshit.And his was way way cleaner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2006, 09:08 PM~6274375
> *K C rider you never answered back?
> *



:uh: Well you asked me why I never answered back......so I was doing so.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2006, 12:55 AM~6293700
> *Sorry bro but you are wrong,don't you remember tinos trunk all panels and piant and all big dumps way before brandons trunk ever came out.And we have put out many since then,and  the only one they put out clean was brandons.
> 
> And our monte did have a v8 and sometimes it stuck if the pumps weren't working right.But it also didn't stick at shows like stl individuals and the 314 show that they were even at and saw it not stick. The thing is they always talked about having a v8 but now it's ok to hop a v6????????And the main fact is we do shit  first then they try and built something alittle better.(which is easy to do when you know what you need to beat)Our monte so they did there monte,tino went single so they built brandons single,allens clean elco so they built dans monte.
> ...


and you know this..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2006, 11:16 PM~6293832
> *Wont be a lowrider :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: figures.
> *


I'D RATHER ROLL ITALIAN THAN DOMESTIC!! BUT IT FIGURES YOU WOULD ANSWER LIKE A BITCH!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2006, 11:20 PM~6293855
> *You have?????????????????????allens has done 60 + what did yours do??????????
> More bullshit.And his was way way cleaner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ARE YOU ON CRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by singelpumpblazer_@Oct 2 2006, 06:22 PM~6290809
> *you forgot to ad that they were both built after.  d4l monte was built after the majestics monte brandons linc was built after tinos went single and now dans after allens
> and our monte had a v8 and barely got stuck when it first came out and when i had it i drove it on the streets and roll hopped at every show and in front of the shop just for fun. check the vids and the pics it looked like it was hittin pretty hard at individuals stl show and comin back down.and for when shawn had it it was strictly a hopper.  did we pull it up on any of your "street" cars ever nope but i remember u pullin brians radical monte up on fabians stock big body in oklcity. bottom line is you wait till u see what we do then try to out do it and say u did it first.thats a FACT.
> *


I can't believe how flawed your logic is. 

So that means since my Lincoln and Justin Mark VI were hopping first....then Fabian built his for us right? And since Tony's elco was out first....Allen's was built for his? Keeping following my build up topic...you will see by what I was originally doing with my car it was not going after the elco. 

Brandon's monte was built for him...he wanted to do single. Tino's was double pump up until the time they all heard about Brandon's being single pump and he changed it. I believe they came out at the exact same show (314 STL) together single pump...and what happened.

Down IV Life ruled the day and every time afterwords. :cheesy: 

STL show--Where were your boys...sitting on the side.









Chicago picnic---Where were your boys....sitting on the side.









Tulsa picnic---More than an inch difference. :biggrin: 

















If you don't want to be busted out...then just don't post. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:0


----------



## singelpumpblazer (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 10:10 AM~6295938
> *I can't believe how flawed your logic is.
> 
> So that means since my Lincoln and Justin Mark VI were hopping first....then Fabian built his for us right?  And since Tony's elco was out first....Allen's was built for his?  Keeping following my build up topic...you will see by what I was originally doing with my car it was not going after the elco.
> ...



man if i was as DORKY as you id post up all the the pics of shows weve been that you werent at but im not :cheesy: and im talking about you club and i dont believe the elco was in it?the point is our cars are no secret and every time we come out all the sudden you have some top secret over night project that just happens to compete with what we are doing be it trunks hopping whatever.and ever time after wards :uh: what about usac brians monte broke and i remember hitting a monte to 80 some inches from the door :0 and we just let it be we didnt come home and fabricate some stories and post pics of parts flying off your monte and mine on the bumber.and i belive tinos linc was hopping higher and was cleaner way back when your lincolns came out.your logic may not be "flawed " but is definetley half assed


----------



## singelpumpblazer (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2006, 11:15 PM~6293826
> *How are you talking too?More work to paint it :uh: You still have to take it apart clean it up and PAY way more for chrome.But i will agree piant and chrome do look good but which is better is just a matter of opinion.And at a show i think your wrong you get pionts for every part of your car which would give allen more on the engine and trunk and the rest is pretty close except for the frame which would not give that many more pionts at a show.Hell i've taking first at alot of shows with no frame work. :biggrin: and all what people i call dan a dork which he is who else are you talking about.Theres only one problem here homie and your a perfect example,people that want to get in on shit that has nothing to do with them.We have beef between us not between us and you so why you always getting into this shit?Thats just real shit bro,they have a whole click that has nothing to do with this that is talking shit.
> 
> And one last thing on the frame crap yes we have put out some smooth frames heres a few, but theres one difference we don't use bondo to make it smooth we just make it as smooth as we can with all metal.(the way it should be)And also not ever frame they have done has been all smooth either.
> ...


ithink i see tinos reflection in that pic and he is like five feet away!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by singelpumpblazer_@Oct 3 2006, 04:18 PM~6297777
> *man if i was as DORKY as you id post up all the the pics of shows weve been that you  werent at but im not :cheesy: and im talking about you club and i dont believe the elco was in it?the point is our cars are no secret and every time we come out all the sudden you have some top secret over night project that just happens to compete with what we are doing be it trunks hopping whatever.and ever time after wards :uh:  what about usac brians monte broke and i remember hitting  a monte to 80 some inches from the door :0 and we just let it be we didnt come home and fabricate some stories and post pics of parts flying off your monte and mine on the bumber.and i belive tinos linc was hopping higher and was cleaner way back when your lincolns came out.your logic may not be "flawed " but is definetley half assed
> *



Good come back! :uh: lol Proof is in the pudding and for the times I'm talking about I have the picture/video proof. When we are there...we usually serve it up. Your 80s from the door is wack and you know it. Stuck cars are not hoppers. End of story.


----------



## singelpumpblazer (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 02:58 PM~6298040
> *Good come back!  :uh:  lol  Proof is in the pudding and for the times I'm talking about I have the picture/video proof.  When we are there...we usually serve it up.  Your 80s from the door is wack and you know it. Stuck cars are not hoppers.  End of story.
> *


how is my 80s from the door wack? :uh: Me and everyone else there had fun while you guys were pulling up on cars that you know are broke.hopping at a show for 100s of people and having a good time..........pulling up on cars you know broke after the hop so u can go home and tell everyone on layitlow u served us . 



i dont know sounds kinda wack to me


----------



## singelpumpblazer (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singelpumpblazer_@Oct 3 2006, 03:13 PM~6298183
> *how is my 80s from the door wack? :uh: Me and everyone else there had fun while you guys were pulling up on cars that you know are broke.hopping at a show for 100s of people and having a good time..........pulling up on cars you know broke after the hop so u can go home and tell everyone on layitlow u served us .
> i dont know sounds kinda wack to me
> *


pullin a g-body ,with piston pumps,with the ass end 3'off the ground all the way down, on a big body lincoln with regular pumps and completely stock suspension..

uhh yup still sounds wack


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 3 2006, 05:08 PM~6295919
> *ARE YOU ON CRACK!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


no why do you sell it?We are talking about the cutty that they said did 60 it wasn't clean at all. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 05:10 PM~6295938
> *I can't believe how flawed your logic is.
> 
> So that means since my Lincoln and Justin Mark VI were hopping first....then Fabian built his for us right?  And since Tony's elco was out first....Allen's was built for his?  Keeping following my build up topic...you will see by what I was originally doing with my car it was not going after the elco.
> ...


Liar liar brandons came out at the easter show in stl and it didn't hop for shit,Then was the 314 show and tino barely got his done for that so we didn't hopp it,remember you and your crew kept coming over to see his gold plate and gold pumps!Wait is that why you went with gold? :0 :0 And at tulsa tinos had stock susp and chrome under it while brandons was modified and had none( and only did like 3 inches more) so by your own rules tino won right!
And in chitown that old monty beat justin you all just had more cheerleaders. :uh: 

And at least we were at the shows we didn't hopp at i could post at least 7 shows you didn't even go to because you all had nothing at them,but i'm not as dorky as you so i won't waste the time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singelpumpblazer_@Oct 3 2006, 09:35 PM~6297892
> *ithink i see tinos reflection in that pic and he is like five feet away!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And remember this one(powder coated frames are the shit your not supossed too piant your frame)Another rule change. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh wait can you powder coat over bondo????????????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 3 2006, 09:58 PM~6298040
> *Good come back!  :uh:  lol  Proof is in the pudding and for the times I'm talking about I have the picture/video proof.   When we are there...we usually serve it up.  Your 80s from the door is wack and you know it. Stuck cars are not hoppers.  End of story.
> *


Neither are V6 hoppers fool we built it for fun just like you so it's OK it's not WACK. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wack is dogging the pianter that did mine(will see if people like it in vegas)But then brag about a car that the same painter did just because you all worked on it.









Thats proof for ya --------------proof that your full of shit. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by singelpumpblazer_@Oct 3 2006, 10:13 PM~6298183
> *how is my 80s from the door wack? :uh: Me and everyone else there had fun while you guys were pulling up on cars that you know are broke.hopping at a show for 100s of people and having a good time..........pulling up on cars you know broke after the hop so u can go home and tell everyone on layitlow u served us .
> i dont know sounds kinda wack to me
> *


And they forgot to mention that when we left the car up in the air everyone at the show was coming and taking pictures of there kids by it and having a blast looking at it they have never done that. And we got drunk at that show we always have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2006, 10:30 PM~6301558
> *no why do you sell it?We are talking about the cutty that they said did 60 it wasn't clean at all. :uh:
> *


I STOPPED SELLING THAT HOMIE WHEN I STARTED MAKING 20K OFF ONE BIRD!!!!!! DO THE MATH EINSTIEN!!!!!! I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THE CUTTY! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2006, 10:47 PM~6301689
> *Neither are V6 hoppers fool we built it for fun just like you so it's OK it's not WACK. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wack is dogging the pianter that did mine(will see if people like it in vegas)But then brag about a car that the same painter did just because you all worked on it.
> ...


HE GOT YOU ON THAT ONE DAN-O-MITE!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:40 AM~6301624
> *Liar liar brandons came out at the easter show in stl and it didn't hop for shit,Then was the 314 show and tino barely got his done for that so we didn't hopp it,remember you and your crew kept coming over to see his gold plate and gold pumps!Wait is that why you went with gold? :0  :0 And at tulsa tinos had stock susp and chrome under it while brandons was modified and had none( and only did like 3 inches more) so by your own rules tino won right!
> And in chitown that old monty beat justin you all just had more cheerleaders. :uh:
> 
> ...



Thank you for clearing up my mistake up. By doing so you have just proven that Brandon's car came out single pump first! LOL And that Tino changed his for us. :biggrin: I walked by the car one time in STL and thought...look he's single now...isn't that cute! But Brandon's worked pretty well the first time out..in the 30s...you weren't there so again you are speaking on something you don't know about. check out the video--its right in the beginning: http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...s/linc&elco.wmv Again, thanks for clearing that one up. 


If you looked at the stick at the Tulsa show...its more like a 10 inch difference. You can see the difference clearly in the pics, look at the stick...but good try. Oh, and I had cars I could have taken to all the shows you all went to....but I only go to shows that I want to....streets are were it is at for me.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:47 AM~6301689
> *Neither are V6 hoppers fool we built it for fun just like you so it's OK it's not WACK. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wack is dogging the pianter that did mine(will see if people like it in vegas)But then brag about a car that the same painter did just because you all worked on it.
> ...


You built that sticker to try and clown...not for fun. And trust me...it wasn't clowning. That thing wouldn't even make it a block down the street probably at that point and time.


Creative classics right? Home of the famous etch a sketch correct? I guess Greg must have pad a lot more money than you did, baller. :cheesy: Someone called me last week and said they saw a lincoln with red bumpers and a red top on a trailer. :roflmao: I guess we will just have wait and see.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 10:39 AM~6304480
> *You built that sticker to try and clown...not for fun.  And trust me...it wasn't clowning.  That thing wouldn't even make it a block down the street probably at that point and time.
> Creative classics right?  Home of the famous etch a sketch correct?  I guess Greg must have pad a lot more money than you did, baller.  :cheesy:  Someone called me last week and said they saw a lincoln with red bumpers and a red top on a trailer.  :roflmao:  I guess we will just have wait and see.
> *


ROUND 2 GOES TO ALMYTEE Y.T.!!!!!!


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 06:33 PM~6304459
> *Thank you for clearing up my mistake up.  By doing so you have just proven that Brandon's car came out single pump first!  LOL  And that Tino changed his for us.  :biggrin:  I walked by the car one time in STL and thought...look he's single now...isn't that cute!    But Brandon's worked pretty well the first time out..in the 30s...you weren't there so again you are speaking on something you don't know about.  check out the video--its right in the beginning:  http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...s/linc&elco.wmv  Again, thanks for clearing that one up.
> If you looked at the stick at the Tulsa show...its more like a 10 inch difference.  You can see the difference clearly in the pics, look at the stick...but good try.  Oh, and I had cars I could have taken to all the shows you all went to....but I only go to shows that I want to....streets are were it is at for me.
> *



You forgot to mention that none of their cars had hard lines befor mine. He said his was cleaner with wires and hoses hanging out every where,but now the elcos cleaner than yours because it has hard lines :uh:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:47 AM~6301689
> *Neither are V6 hoppers fool we built it for fun just like you so it's OK it's not WACK. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Wack is dogging the pianter that did mine(will see if people like it in vegas)But then brag about a car that the same painter did just because you all worked on it.
> ...


And even if you ask Greg he will tell you he wants to repaint it. Was bragging about the paint, I don't get it. :dunno:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 15 2006, 12:55 PM~5972624
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


a this is x im lookin to speak with jamie from hi caliber customs could someone have him call me 2831718


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

oooooooooohhhhh wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeee 


hercules hercules hercules !


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 4 2006, 07:41 PM~6308107
> *And even if you ask Greg he will tell you he wants to repaint it.  Was bragging about the paint, I don't get it. :dunno:
> *


WHERE'S YOUR CAR???????????


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

In the garage, in the shop, and at the body shop. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 5 2006, 10:59 AM~6312153
> *WHERE'S YOUR CAR???????????
> *


mother fucker wheres yours


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm tired of not having a lowrider scene when there are Car clubs and shops building cars that you never see. There has been way too much animosity between clubs in our city. I 'am asking everyone to post what they think will improve the scene, I think it would benefit everyone if the scene was better, Street Riders and Lona's would have more business, which would mean more people doing it which would keep it growing and give people with cars a chance to hang out with other lowriders. I don't ever see juiced cars rolling the streets when I know there are alot of them in this city. It's not about who hopps the highest or is the cleanest, it's about getting along enough to make lowriding a fun experience, anyone who has had or has a lowrider knows theres nothing more fun than driving it around. If I can get something worked out with everyone I would like to set something up where everyone can come and hang out. So I'm asking the Majestics, Street Style, Paradise, my fellow Down IV Life members and Lona's to end all this nonsense because all it does is hurt EVERYONE involved in lowriding in Kansas City. If I didn't mention you I'm sorry and invite your comments and you to come to this if it happens.

Jamie DOWN IV LIFE


I found this in an old topic and i also see that you said 95 precent of what i say is bullshit shit. I think its the other way around.all you say is bull shit. you say all this then start all this shit back on here.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by back bumper regal83_@Oct 6 2006, 10:30 AM~6318080



LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Oct 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6318092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


about time some one in kc got a single that beat me it only took 3 years you never know whats next all i got it time


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Oct 6 2006, 09:36 AM~6318092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lets race http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8210/dsc09777vt8.jpg


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 5 2006, 04:56 PM~6314479
> *mother fucker wheres yours
> *


YOU KNOW WHERE MINE IS YOU FAT BITCH!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS ASKING WHERE HAS HIS CAR BEEN!!!! STAY OUT OF TALL FOLKS BUSINESS SHORTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lets race http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8210/dsc09777vt8.jpg
[/quote]
OK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I believe KCRider beat your inches last summer....and you never won a nose up against Brandon's lincoln. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me a month!!!!!


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

QUOTE
QUOTE(back bumper regal83 @ Oct 6 2006, 11:05 AM) 

LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lets race http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8210/dsc09777vt8.jpg




Give me a month!!!!! 
big pimpin Posted Today, 11:13 AM 
QUOTE
QUOTE(back bumper regal83 @ Oct 6 2006, 11:01 AM) 

LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



about time some one in kc got a single that beat me it only took 3 years you never know whats next all i got it time



Actually I believe KCRider beat your inches last summer....and you never won a nose up against Brandon's lincoln. 
SOME ONE IS GOING DOWN  WHO WILL IT BE ?


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> about time some one in kc got a single that beat me it only took 3 years you never know whats next all i got it time


Actually I believe KCRider beat your inches last summer....and you never won a nose up against Brandon's lincoln. :cheesy:
[/quote]
YA PUNK


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> LET'S HOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lets race http://img77.imageshack.us/img77/8210/dsc09777vt8.jpg
[/quote]
CALL OUT SOUTHSIDE 4 LIFE!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Don't do that! :nono: hno: hno: He's got HOT FIRE too!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I think Fabian and Dan should just fight..to settle it once and for all..I got 500 to the winner.. :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man diggity dan thats fucked up I thought we were cool and shit.. but thats okay you know you guys didnt have to toast marshmallows on the thing....and its green fire to you.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2006, 12:30 AM~6301558
> *no why do you sell it?We are talking about the cutty that they said did 60 it wasn't clean at all. :uh:
> *


Bro why are you "still" thinking about the cutty? :uh: I know its not as clean as the elco but I never seen the elco come close to the bumper..Why is that?And I believe you said it's hitting 60" right??


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 6 2006, 01:30 PM~6319026
> *Man diggity dan thats fucked up I thought we were cool and shit.. but thats okay you know you guys didnt have to toast marshmallows on the thing....and its green fire to you.... :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## KC Rider (Nov 22, 2004)

:uh: dam bunch of drunks wish I was there LOL :biggrin:


----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2006, 10:37 PM~6322285
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


get the beer :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by back bumper regal83_@Oct 7 2006, 08:33 PM~6325801
> *get the beer  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2006, 09:37 PM~6322285
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT GOOFY ASS DAN RUNNING IN HIS BLUE SHORTS? :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nope...I was taking the video. :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

hey dan if you have the video put it on here I would like to see from a different angle other than the one I had.. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I will make a little video. :biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 6 2006, 10:37 PM~6322285
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


EVERY BODY ON LIL I THOUGHT I WAS A DEAD MUTHER FUCKER I COULDNT GET THE PASS SIDE DOOR OPEN SO I JUMPED OUT HIT MY HEAD SHOULDER AND ELBOY NOT FUNNY


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Southside Fire Extinguisher.................BUD LIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

thats fucked up E but anyway I need that video diggity dan quit fucking around... :angry:


----------



## D4LWoode (Mar 3, 2002)

Big Mike, 
get at me today, im going to be around the shop for a little while today.
also, might need some appliances.


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 10 2006, 06:12 AM~6338811
> *thats fucked up E but anyway I need that video diggity dan quit fucking around... :angry:
> *


That is fucked up!................Waste of some good beer! :buttkick:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 9 2006, 01:51 PM~6334434
> *EVERY BODY ON LIL I THOUGHT I WAS A DEAD MUTHER FUCKER I COULDNT GET THE PASS SIDE DOOR OPEN SO I JUMPED OUT HIT MY HEAD SHOULDER AND ELBOY NOT FUNNY
> *


I hope you realized I specifically posted that shot because you can see a body falling out of the passenger side window. :roflmao:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks like Bo and Luke Duke!!!!! Just some good Ole boys!! :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Oct 5 2006, 12:59 AM~6307460
> *You forgot to mention that none of their cars had hard lines befor mine. He said his was cleaner with wires and hoses hanging out every where,but now the elcos cleaner than yours because it has hard lines  :uh:
> *


So you just proved my piont yours was cleaner because of the hard lines right. :uh: Tinos whole car to your lincoln not even close bro people in you click even said that.No chrome My old interior,wack beat.Please.

And no dans is clean but it has a V 6 so who cares. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 05:39 PM~6304480
> *You built that sticker to try and clown...not for fun.  And trust me...it wasn't clowning.  That thing wouldn't even make it a block down the street probably at that point and time.
> Creative classics right?  Home of the famous etch a sketch correct?  I guess Greg must have pad a lot more money than you did, baller.   :cheesy:   Someone called me last week and said they saw a lincoln with red bumpers and a red top on a trailer.  :roflmao:  I guess we will just have wait and see.
> *


some one called you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats just plain funny you need to get a life and quit stalkin me.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Oct 5 2006, 02:41 AM~6308107
> *And even if you ask Greg he will tell you he wants to repaint it.  Was bragging about the paint, I don't get it. :dunno:
> *


Not bragging but talked about it alot when it came out in LRM.And theres alot of piant jobs on peeps cars that hang with you guys that look like shit but you never say nothing about them??????????????????????????Just try and keep it real well you.And don't forget dans clear coat or lack there of one.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by back bumper regal83_@Oct 6 2006, 03:30 PM~6318080
> *I don't know about the rest of you guys but I'm tired of not having a lowrider scene when there are Car clubs and shops building cars that you never see. There has been way too much animosity between clubs in our city. I 'am asking everyone to post what they think will improve the scene, I think it would benefit everyone if the scene was better, Street Riders and Lona's would have more business, which would mean more people doing it which would keep it growing and give people with cars a chance to hang out with other lowriders. I don't ever see juiced cars rolling the streets when I know there are alot of them in this city. It's not about who hopps the highest or is the cleanest, it's about getting along enough to make lowriding a fun experience, anyone who has had or has a lowrider knows theres nothing more fun than driving it around. If I can get something worked out with everyone I would like to set something up where everyone can come and hang out. So I'm asking the Majestics, Street Style, Paradise, my fellow Down IV Life members and Lona's to end all this nonsense because all it does is hurt EVERYONE involved in lowriding in Kansas City. If I didn't mention you I'm sorry and invite your comments and you to come to this if it happens.
> 
> Jamie DOWN IV LIFE
> ...


Damn fool you are right for once.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 6 2006, 08:01 PM~6319421
> *Bro why are you "still" thinking about the cutty?  :uh: I know its not as clean as the elco but I never seen the elco come close to the bumper..Why is that?And I believe you said it's hitting 60" right??
> *


Who are you oh yeah the guy that bought it but has never posted a a pic of it hopping since he got it.And alittle tip at 60 it's not close to the bumper.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

More chrome on my display (and more money)than on others whole cars pianting everyting sucks. :0


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 11 2006, 07:05 PM~6349535
> *Who are you oh yeah the guy that bought it but has never posted a a pic of it hopping since he got it.And alittle tip at 60 it's not close to the bumper.
> *


Yes I bought it.. :biggrin: And Fuck pics you can see it in person..Like I tried last year when I first got it but you didnt make it stl..But I'll promise you will see it next year...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Oct 12 2006, 12:17 AM~6349629
> *Yes I bought it.. :biggrin:  And Fuck pics you can see it in person..Like I tried last year when I first got it but you didnt make it stl..But I'll promise you will see it next year...
> *


Dude on the real i don't care i was talking to double v for saying it was cleaner,do what you do bro i'n really happy for ya.As for myself i just got back from placing at vegas(2 years straight)So you see i'm doing my thing you do yours.And when didn't i make it?So you didn't go because i didn't go?Damn you sound like dan.


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

were the fuck is the video danny white boy :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 4 2006, 05:39 PM~6304480
> *You built that sticker to try and clown...not for fun.  And trust me...it wasn't clowning.  That thing wouldn't even make it a block down the street probably at that point and time.
> Creative classics right?  Home of the famous etch a sketch correct?  I guess Greg must have pad a lot more money than you did, baller.   :cheesy:   Someone called me last week and said they saw a lincoln with red bumpers and a red top on a trailer.  :roflmao:  I guess we will just have wait and see.
> *



Damn we missed you all in vegas AGIAN are the best in the world ever going to go to the biggest show??????????????????

I know your bitch game dan and i really don't give a fuck,i do what i want to do no matter what you fools are going to say.Do you think anyone thinks you will ever give us props on anything. :uh: I knew before my car came out that you would talk shit on it but guess what i moved up in class and placed 3rd again,and was inside at a supershow something you all will never do.And my display cost move then some of your clicks rides. :0 :0 :0 All wrapped and engraved and chromed. :0 :0 And stay talking about the etch a sketch shit if you like the real big names in this game saw it and gave me props at the show,so do you really think i care about a dork from kc that don't go anywhere says.And there is way more detial in my shit than one line of flake that you can't even see.












Look at everyone drinking having fun(buch of alcholics :uh: :uh: )No wonder you all don't go.










Inside at a supershow lets see you do that.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn...posting back to me again, again and again. Did you have dreams of me while you were in Vegas too?? :ugh: Damn....3rd place.. good job! Since there were probably 3 cars in each class that means you got last. :biggrin: Well you should have taken the money you spent on the display and painted your whole car. I tried to objectively look at your new paint and sorry but I don't like it. Should have had more red on there.  Fire engine red would have looked a lot better!



> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 11 2006, 07:11 PM~6349594
> *More chrome on my display (and more money)than on others whole cars pianting everyting sucks. :0
> *


But you sure are right about having too much stuff painted. I should have just painted an air cleaner and a core support cover and left everything else black like you did. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:More hating from DFL :0 :0 :0 Thanks for just doing exactly what i knew you would.And if you ever went to the show you would see what i beat out(but we know that won't happen)I was in 90's luxury mild,which there was i would say at least 50 or more that i saw.And i newer car compared to your g-body please fool it's way easyer for you plus yours was such a shit box to begin with that you had to take it all apart.And just so you know there was a well know all red lincoln there that i beat,so the judges most have liked what they saw.Maybe one day when you stop being such a hater you can go out and represent for K.C. like we do,but untill then don't worry we will still be giving the west something to talk about because beleave me danny no one out there talks about your dorky ass.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2006, 10:31 AM~6354163
> * yours was such a shit box to begin with that you had to take it all apart.
> 
> And just so you know there was a well know all red lincoln there that i beat,so the judges most have liked what they saw.Maybe one day when you stop being such a hater you can go out and represent for K.C. like we do,but untill then don't worry we will still be giving the west something to talk about because beleave me danny no one out there talks about your dorky ass.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: OMG....Talking shit on taking apart a car to build it! Thats the only way to do it completely right! :cheesy: Nobody talked about me out there. :tears: Well everybody was making fun of you at Black Sunday all day! You know...the topic you are in right now that you didn't even go too. Why are you in here? 

Oh and I spent more money on lunch yesterday than you did for on your whole display!! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 12 2006, 03:43 PM~6354264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:   OMG....Talking shit on taking apart a car to build it!  Thats the only way to do it completely right!   :cheesy: Nobody talked about me out there.  :tears:  Well everybody was making fun of you at Black Sunday all day!  You know...the topic you are in right now that you didn't even go too.  Why are you in here?
> 
> Oh and I spent more money on lunch yesterday than you did for on your whole display!!   :0 :roflmao:
> *



No shit ,i knew i was always on on bitches minds.And lets see real quick the peeps your talking about didn't go with nothing either.And all that shit talking was for nothing none of it even came out on tape.It's a good thing for you there are other dorks that think your doing something because the real names in the game don't even know you or your club.And you didn't go to vegas so why are you in my club members topic about vegas pics????????????????I guess you just want to see how a real club puts it down.









And no shit you spent over 2 g's on lunch,you should have used that to help some of your members get there cars out. :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 4 2006, 05:43 AM~6301663
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And remember this one(powder coated frames are the shit your not supossed too piant your frame)Another rule change. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Oh wait can you powder coat over bondo????????????????????????????
> *


If it's true don't reply right dork boy.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

blahblah blah :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 12 2006, 03:58 PM~6354408
> *blahblah blah  :uh:
> *


Let me guess that at me not him right. :uh: :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2006, 10:48 AM~6354309
> *It's a good thing for you there are other dorks that think your doing something because the real names in the game don't even know you or your club.
> 
> And no shit you spent over 2 g's on lunch,you should have used that to help some of your members get there cars out. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



If we are no names...why are you concerned so much with me/us?


I spent more than you spent on your whole car two days ago for breakfast!!!!! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm out all you can talk shit now just remember i was out there with a ride most of you weren't.Except for the big I stl i saw them there also.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2006, 11:01 AM~6354435
> *Let me guess that at me not him right. :uh:  :uh:
> *


this hole topic homie


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Tape worms!!!!! And I sprinkle diamonds up in my food too cuz thats the most ballin shit you can do!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 12 2006, 03:22 PM~6354620
> *Tape worms!!!!!  And I sprinkle diamonds up in my food too cuz thats the most ballin shit you can do!
> *


it makes his dookie twinkle 

SO NOW THAT KC IS DONE ARGUEING ...WHO'S GOT THE OFFICAL WORD FROM THE BIG I ?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2006, 09:31 AM~6354163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:More hating from DFL :0  :0  :0  Thanks for just doing exactly what i knew you would.And if you ever went to the show you would see what i beat out(but we know that won't happen)I was in 90's luxury mild,which there was i would say at least 50 or more that i saw.And i newer car compared to your g-body please fool it's way easyer for you plus yours was such a shit box to begin with that you had to take it all apart.And just so you know there was a well know all red lincoln there that i beat,so the judges most have liked what they saw.Maybe one day when you stop being such a hater you can go out and represent for K.C. like we do,but untill then don't worry we will still be giving the west something to talk about because beleave me danny no one out there talks about your dorky ass.
> 
> 
> ...


I like the new touch bro  Nice display I wish I could have made it to Vegas  Maybe next year :biggrin: It looks to me that KC could use a few lessons from STL on how to ride in peace and come together for the love of lowriding. These last few pages are pointless. But you guys keep argueing and I will keep building.... I need this time to catch up :0 :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southside 4 life_@Oct 12 2006, 07:49 AM~6353379
> *were the fuck is the video danny white  boy :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I did the best with what I had to work with.
http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...amples_of_k.htm


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

NICE SHIT DAN! CAR GETS MUCH PROPS! HOPEFULLY MINE SWANGS LIKE THAT NEXT SUMMER. OR AT LEAST ONE OF THEM!


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2006, 08:31 AM~6354163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:More hating from DFL :0  :0  :0  Thanks for just doing exactly what i knew you would.And if you ever went to the show you would see what i beat out(but we know that won't happen)I was in 90's luxury mild,which there was i would say at least 50 or more that i saw.And i newer car compared to your g-body please fool it's way easyer for you plus yours was such a shit box to begin with that you had to take it all apart.And just so you know there was a well know all red lincoln there that i beat,so the judges most have liked what they saw.Maybe one day when you stop being such a hater you can go out and represent for K.C. like we do,but untill then don't worry we will still be giving the west something to talk about because beleave me danny no one out there talks about your dorky ass.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FABIAN, NEW PAINT LOOKS TIP TOP! MISSOURI TOOK IT TO THE WEST AGAIN? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southside 4 life (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks dan that will do next time no fire... whats up for lu are you guys going..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

anyone seen the clip on the new truuccha? its pretty tight, puttin it down in the rain!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 12 2006, 11:32 PM~6359849
> *DAMN FABIAN, NEW PAINT LOOKS TIP TOP! MISSOURI TOOK IT TO THE WEST AGAIN? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: Congrats on the win Fabian you had some tuff competition to go up agianst


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 13 2006, 03:45 AM~6359022
> *I like the new touch bro   Nice display I wish I could have made it to Vegas   Maybe next year  :biggrin:  It looks to me that KC could use a few lessons from STL on how to ride in peace and come together for the love of lowriding. These last few pages are pointless. But you guys keep argueing and I will keep building.... I need this time to catch up  :0  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah i agree one click in K C could learn from you all.We go out there(3 years now) put it down for the MO and all this bitch can do is hate because he can't do it.And everyone gave me props and this fool hates?How do people not see him for what he is.His car is nice but anyone after a 3 year layoff could do that.Lets see your 63 after 3 years  And i bet you won't have a v6 in yours. :biggrin: Thanks on the props dan,you should of come it was a blast.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Oct 13 2006, 05:32 AM~6359849
> *DAMN FABIAN, NEW PAINT LOOKS TIP TOP! MISSOURI TOOK IT TO THE WEST AGAIN? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro yeah some of us did,and i saw some stl in the house also. :biggrin: Real riders leave the block. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Oct 13 2006, 11:48 AM~6360650
> *:thumbsup: Congrats on the win Fabian you had some tuff competition to go up agianst
> *


Yes there was you have to(BE THERE)to see all the nice low-lows to really understand it.I moved up in class and still placed i'm happy with what i did,i showed we can build them nice in the midwest.










Not to bad for a wack ass paint shop in K.C. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice video dan 

and as for everyone that went to LA much prop. must be nice :uh:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 13 2006, 10:41 AM~6360644
> *anyone seen the clip on the new truuccha? its pretty tight, puttin it down in the rain!!!! :cheesy:
> *


i'm waiting on getting my copy


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

What it is? Fabian, wuts up? car looks good, congrats on the trophy! I have had a car at the Super Show the last 4 years and its tuff out there. Couldnt go this year, waiting on a baby girl due any minute now. Will definitly be there next, with or without a car!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

CHECK IT OUT!!!!! IT'S OFFICIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIG CHRIS FROM THE "I" SAID THAT THE SHOW AND THE HOP ARE ON ONCE AGAIN THIS WEEKEND!! 

EVEN THOUGH THE INDIVIDUALS ALREADY HOSTED THE SHOW ON SEPTEMBER 17TH, THEY ARE GOING TO GIVE OUT TROPHIES AGAIN THIS SUNDAY.

THE WEATHER IS CALLING FOR MOSTLY SUNNY AND 65 DEGREES. 

SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 13 2006, 03:18 PM~6361471
> *nice video dan
> 
> and as for everyone that went to LA much prop. must be nice  :uh:
> *


You mean vegas? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't get mad homie. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Oct 13 2006, 05:38 PM~6362225
> *What it is? Fabian, wuts up? car looks good, congrats on the trophy! I have had a car at the Super Show the last 4 years and its tuff out there. Couldnt go this year, waiting on a baby girl due any minute now. Will definitly be there next, with or without a car!
> *


You know whats up then,people that don't do(hate).Good luck on the baby bro,i got two girls your going to love it.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i hope truucha or someone has the brand new vid tommorrow , and please no rain this time


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

what no pics ? gezz 

i gotta do everythang!

http://www.yourpichut.com/pupload/view/388
http://www.yourpichut.com/pupload/view/389

i wish they would bring back the old pic upload ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 12 2006, 08:48 AM~6354309
> *No shit ,i knew i was always on on bitches minds.And lets see real quick the peeps your talking about didn't go with nothing either.And all that shit talking was for nothing none of it even came out on tape.It's a good thing for you there are other dorks that think your doing something because the real names in the game don't even know you or your club.And you didn't go to vegas so why are you in my club members topic about vegas pics????????????????I guess you just want to see how a real club puts it down.
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONLY CHAPTER THAT COUNTS IS COMPTON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chuck_@Oct 12 2006, 09:17 AM~6354588
> *your a skinny fucker dan
> 
> hows that possible    :0
> *


METH?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 13 2006, 07:07 AM~6361171
> *Yes there was you have to(BE THERE)to see all the nice low-lows to really understand it.I moved up in class and still placed i'm happy with what i did,i showed we can build them nice in the midwest.
> 
> 
> ...


SHOULD'VE BEEN PAINTED BLACK LITTLE HOMIE!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2006, 03:37 PM~6377326
> *THE ONLY CHAPTER THAT COUNTS IS COMPTON!!!!!!!!!
> *


???????????????????????????????
I didn't see you there again. :uh: Alot of the chapters put it down.AZ had one of the nicest rides at the show,what do you get out of talking so much shit?Your rich now and out of lowriding so move on to some other website.

And K.C. chapter was inside there also where were you at?????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2006, 03:39 PM~6377342
> *SHOULD'VE BEEN PAINTED BLACK LITTLE HOMIE!!
> *


Nah i don't like black. :0


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2006, 08:43 AM~6377366
> *???????????????????????????????
> I didn't see you there again. :uh: Alot of the chapters put it down.AZ had one of the nicest rides at the show,what do you get out of talking so much shit?Your rich now and out of lowriding so move on to some other website.
> 
> ...


LIKE I KEEP SAYING A MILLION TIMES IF IT'S NOT IN L.A. IT'S NOT A SUPER SHOW PERIOD!!!!</span>


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2006, 08:44 AM~6377372
> *Nah i don't like black. :0
> *


BUT YOU WANT TO BE BLACK!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2006, 08:43 AM~6377366
> *???????????????????????????????
> I didn't see you there again. :uh: Alot of the chapters put it down.AZ had one of the nicest rides at the show,what do you get out of talking so much shit?Your rich now and out of lowriding so move on to some other website.
> 
> ...


NEVER BEEN OUT OF LOWRIDING STUBBY!!!!!!!


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> guess what i moved up in class and placed 3rd again
> 
> Congrats on the win in Vegas. Regardless of who wants o say what, we ALL want to be able to go to Vegas and place at least once. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Oct 17 2006, 12:03 PM~6385618
> *Congrats on the win in Vegas. Regardless of who wants o say what, we ALL want to be able to go to Vegas and place at least once.  :thumbsup:
> *



Oh, I'll probably bring something to Vegas sometime, even though I build street cars.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:54 PM~6385107
> *LIKE I KEEP SAYING A MILLION TIMES IF IT'S NOT IN L.A. IT'S NOT A SUPER SHOW PERIOD!!!!</span>
> *


4 hours to far for you????????????????????I saw alot of cali peeps there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > guess what i moved up in class and placed 3rd again
> >
> > Congrats on the win in Vegas. Regardless of who wants o say what, we ALL want to be able to go to Vegas and place at least once. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2006, 10:10 PM~6390679
> *4 hours to far for you????????????????????I saw alot of cali peeps there.
> *



MAN YOU'RE DUMBER THAN CAT SHIT!! WHY WOULD I GO TO A SHOW OF A MAGAZINE THAT I DON'T SUPPORT????????????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 16 2006, 10:37 AM~6377326
> *THE ONLY CHAPTER THAT COUNTS IS COMPTON!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck you bro I took that personal :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 17 2006, 03:56 PM~6385119
> *NEVER BEEN OUT OF LOWRIDING STUBBY!!!!!!!
> *


Me niether richy rich.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 18 2006, 03:29 PM~6392891
> *SUPPORT the lowriders and the lifestyle dogg.Not the magazine.
> 
> And you say i'm dumb.*


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2006, 03:01 PM~6395818
> *fuck you bro I took that personal :angry:
> *


OH WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2006, 08:18 AM~6400074
> *To DUMBASS I'VE BEEN SUPPORTING IT BEOFRE YOU BORN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 19 2006, 03:26 PM~6400124
> *DUMBASS I'VE BEEN SUPPORTING IT BEOFRE YOU BORN!!!!!!!!
> *


So why did you quit then????????????????????????????????????????????????????And damn you old as fuck.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 19 2006, 10:25 AM~6400116
> *OH WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


so your saying all the other chapters ain't shit?only compton?come on man what ever bro.thats not right dawg.but to each his ownthats only one mans opinion


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2006, 03:40 PM~6400211
> *so your saying all the other chapters ain't shit?only compton?come on man what ever bro.thats not right dawg.but to each his ownthats only one mans opinion
> *


Bro don't even trip this dude ain't even a lowrider.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2006, 08:37 AM~6400191
> *So why did you quit then????????????????????????????????????????????????????And damn you old as fuck.
> *


WHO SAID I QUIT?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2006, 08:40 AM~6400211
> *so your saying all the other chapters ain't shit?only compton?come on man what ever bro.thats not right dawg.but to each his ownthats only one mans opinion
> *


NIMMY IS MIDGET ASS SUBURBAN RUBBING OFF ON YOU? I KNOW YOU'RE MORE INTELLINGENT THAN THAT!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2006, 08:55 AM~6400296
> *Bro don't even trip this dude ain't even a lowrider.
> *


AND YOU ARE? NO, I'M A TALLRIDER BECAUSE I CAN RIDE THE BIG KIDS RIDES!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 19 2006, 11:42 AM~6400537
> *NIMMY IS MIDGET ASS SUBURBAN RUBBING OFF ON YOU?  I KNOW YOU'RE MORE INTELLINGENT THAN THAT!!!
> *


naw bro you know me is just that it seemed like you was for real there for a min


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 19 2006, 11:42 AM~6400537
> *NIMMY IS MIDGET ASS SUBURBAN RUBBING OFF ON YOU?  I KNOW YOU'RE MORE INTELLINGENT THAN THAT!!!
> *


and don't try that shit on me dawg if your going to ask me a question ask it don't bring no one els into it fool. :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2006, 09:03 PM~6405040
> *and don't try that shit on me dawg if your going to ask me a question ask it don't bring no one els into it fool. :uh:
> *


FUCK YOU FOOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2006, 06:49 PM~6401398
> *naw bro you know me is just that it seemed like you was for real there for a min
> *


He ain't never for real dogg,it's all bullshit all the time.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2006, 08:47 AM~6407508
> *He ain't never for real dogg,it's all bullshit all the time.
> *


DON'T GIVE OUT MY SECRET HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2006, 07:29 PM~6408842
> *DON'T GIVE OUT MY SECRET HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


It's no secret bro everyone knows your full of it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

doin it big :around:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

thats a good pic of Tims 64


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Oct 22 2006, 06:03 AM~6418349
> *thats a good pic of Tims 64
> *


Whats been good wit ya V? :wave:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2006, 09:26 PM~6412189
> *It's no secret bro everyone knows your for of it.
> *


"FOR OF IT"????????? IS YOU DRUNK?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 20 2006, 10:22 AM~6407396
> *FUCK YOU FOOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got you madLOL


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 17 2006, 02:13 PM~6386384
> *Oh, I'll probably bring something to Vegas sometime, even though I build street cars.
> *


That's what's up! I'm going to get my 63 to the level that it needs to be in order to go to Vegas. I'm already trying to figure out how much poorer I will be by next October. But shit that's the love for this I guess. Besides I have never been to Vegas. It will be a good excuse to go with out the wife!! :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2006, 12:14 AM~6390702
> *Thanks leon you know the real,it's easy for peeps to talk shit but they don't have the love to spend big bucks to represent for there town,i've done it twice now.With the money i spent i could of built a g-body with a v6. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I would not doubt the amount of loot that needs to be spent to put a display together in addition to just getting your ride out there. That's one of the things I'm looking at doing for my 63 for these shows. I've never put together a display, but if you are able to get points and it increases your chance for magazine coverage, it's worth spending the money. Me and Ron were talking about how much money we all spend on lowriding period. We could have made a couple of hundred thousand in real estate from our collective $90,000.00 (2 cars) lowriding investments!!!!!!!!

Lowriding Love or Lowriding Lunacy. Not sure what to call it, but I can't stop anyway so fuck it. I am planning to do a couple of real estate deals this winter just so I can spend more money on lowriding.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Oct 23 2006, 03:26 PM~6424627
> *"FOR OF IT"?????????  IS YOU DRUNK?
> *


Yes but you knew what i was talking about. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Oct 23 2006, 05:57 PM~6425470
> *I would not doubt the amount of loot that needs to be spent to put a display together in addition to just getting your ride out there. That's one of the things I'm looking at doing for my 63 for these shows. I've never put together a display, but if you are able to get points and it increases your chance for magazine coverage, it's worth spending the money. Me and Ron were talking about how much money we all spend on lowriding period. We could have made a couple of hundred thousand in real estate from our collective $90,000.00 (2 cars) lowriding investments!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lowriding Love or Lowriding Lunacy. Not sure what to call it, but I can't stop anyway so fuck it. I am planning to do a couple of real estate deals this winter just so I can spend more money on lowriding.
> *


I fill ya bro i got 2000 in my display and it ain't even no where close to what the big cars have in there's.And just for the power at the show to run my lights was 150 on top of the 50 to enter.How many out there do that,it's way easyer to just stay in town and talk like you the shit then too really be out there doing it.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit the one guy at autorama had his display it was 80 grand, i was like shit you got more in your display then i have in my car


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Oct 22 2006, 05:54 AM~6418345
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh chit :biggrin: thanks


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 23 2006, 04:55 PM~6427595
> *I fill ya bro i got 2000 in my display and it ain't even no where close to what the big cars have in there's.And just for the power at the show to run my lights was 150 on top of the 50 to enter.How many out there do that,it's way easyer to just stay in town and talk like you the shit then too really be out there doing it.
> *


SPEND ANOTHER 2 AND GET SOME LIMB EXTENSIONS!!!!!!


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and *1 Anonymous Users*)


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

So who has the nicest car in KC?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 26 2006, 08:12 AM~6447837
> *So who has the nicest car in KC?
> *


 There you go throwin fuel on the smoldering fire! :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Oct 26 2006, 03:12 PM~6447837
> *So who has the nicest car in KC?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 27 2006, 07:10 AM~6455253
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


RAUL !


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

when is black sunday 07?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 23 2006, 11:53 PM~6812507
> *when is black sunday 07?
> *


2007.....on a sunday i think :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 29 2006, 05:14 PM~6856367
> *2007.....on a sunday i think :biggrin:
> *


you aint gonna be there anyways.. :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 29 2006, 06:25 PM~6856472
> *you aint gonna be there anyways.. :0
> *


lol, i drove there this year,8 hours in the rain too :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 29 2006, 09:20 PM~6858552
> *lol, i drove there this year,8 hours in the rain too :0
> *


me too..only 6 hours tho..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 30 2006, 07:08 AM~6861451
> *me too..only 6 hours tho..
> *


good times... :cheesy:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Oct 30 2006, 04:43 PM~6474079
> *RAUL !
> *


No. its Pedro


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 30 2006, 01:52 PM~6862743
> *good times... :cheesy:
> *


hope to see you guys this year and props on the long drive :worship:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jan 5 2007, 09:48 PM~6915123
> *hope to see you guys this year and props on the long drive  :worship:
> *


I'll be back for sure..had a good time even with all the damn rain.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i might have it miss this year, ill be on my honeymoon


----------



## ICEBLOCC (Sep 6, 2004)

Congrats on the wedding (nice avatar) :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jan 15 2007, 10:00 AM~6990707
> *Congrats on the wedding (nice avatar) :thumbsup:
> *


  &


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nice lil video clips! :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 15 2007, 10:08 AM~6990336
> *i might have it miss this year, ill be on my honeymoon
> *



i'm sure somebody will record it


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 18 2007, 01:20 PM~7021227
> *Nice lil video clips!  :thumbsup:
> *


only took 3 months too post em :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 18 2007, 02:31 PM~7021868
> *i'm sure somebody will record it
> *


just not the same


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Your gonna choose your honeymoon over BlackSunday????....SELLOUT!!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jan 19 2007, 07:52 AM~7028757
> *Your gonna choose your honeymoon over BlackSunday????....SELLOUT!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

if those are your future wifes boobs in your avi .......i think missing BS would be worth it  ....congradulations


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 29 2006, 10:20 PM~6858552
> *lol, i drove there this year,8 hours in the rain too :0
> *


bitch you slept while i drove the drop in the rain, with semi's and shit! :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 15 2007, 06:08 AM~6990336
> *i might have it miss this year, ill be on my honeymoon
> *


i'll drive the drop and jessy can drive the cutty.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 22 2007, 05:16 PM~7055623
> *bitch you slept while i drove the drop in the rain, with semi's and shit!  :biggrin:
> *


only the last 3 hours sucka, u know u liked it :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jan 22 2007, 05:19 PM~7055651
> *i'll drive the drop and jessy can drive the cutty.
> *


whos going to drive the candy??? :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 03:41 AM~7100269
> *only the last 3 hours sucka, u know u liked it :biggrin:
> *


yea of a three hour drive! :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 27 2007, 03:42 AM~7100270
> *whos going to drive the candy??? :0
> *


chico!!! :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

So whats the New Date?


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

ttt.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

no one has the new date yet?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## back bumper regal83 (Feb 27, 2002)

tt for an old topic


----------

